# Mid-May buddies!



## Dannypop

Hi ladies

I got my BFP today and am so excited I could burst!! :wohoo::yipee:

2 cycles ago I had a MC (it was a blighted ovum). This will be our 3rd child and this was our 6th cycle ttc, so it has been a good journey so far. We have DS1 who is 5.5 and DS2 who will be 3 soon.

Looks like I am due around May 15 so if anyone wants to bump along with me I look forward to having some company :)


----------



## amanda1235

Hi!! I got my BFP last Wednesday and blood test confirmed today. EDD is around May 14! As you can see in my sig, I had to go the IVF route, and it's been a tough journey. Finally happy to be on the pregnancy boards :)


----------



## ButternutBabe

Hello! If this is a healthy pregnancy I'll be due May 12th :)


----------



## MissYogi

I will be due may 10th! I got my bfp last Wednesday on our second cycle of trying and I'm so excited! This will be my first so it's all very new and honestly quite overwhelming. I'd love some buddies to chat about it all!


----------



## NinjaKitty5

Congratulations ladies &#9786;


----------



## MissDoc

Hi DannyPop! I'm following you over from the TTC side of things! My EDD is May 19th. Also giddily thrilled with this! I am not so thrilled with the intense symptoms I've been having though. I get the result of blood work back today, and I'm super looking forward to hearing the doctor confirm this pregnancy after the stress it took to achieve it!


----------



## Dannypop

Hooray my ladies!! So glad to have a bunch of us to do this together. Thank you for joining me. 

Amanda wow what a journey for you -so glad you are on your road to the most blessed experience ever. 

Butternut how long were you ttc? Tell us more :)

Missyogi us old hats will help you through! Ha ha actually each time I have been pregnant I am just as clueless as the time before and have to google EVERYthing! You may well be giving ME advice ;)

Ninja thanks for following xx

Missdoc yay so happy to have you join from the other group! Yipeeee


----------



## MissYogi

Danny, that makes me feel better to hear that everyone is just as overwhelmed as me! I am going to see my doctor today so I'll get some answers and hopefully feel a bit more prepared for this!


----------



## JenzyKY

Hi! I got my BFP a few days ago. It is my second child and I'm a bit anxious with the transition to 2 kids!


----------



## ButternutBabe

My partner and I have been TTC for over a year, we've gone through two previous pregnancies and miscarriages together but I really feel like this one will stick! Today I was extremely tired, which I hadn't experienced with my previous pregnancies. I hate that I have to wait so long before I get to see a doctor and make sure everything is okay.


----------



## Mississippi03

Due may 16th with my second.. 
Struggled with infertility with my first and had to do iui.. Got my bfp first month ttc number two.. Naturally!


----------



## lengyel87

Hi Everyone ! I got my BFP yesterday it was super light almost looked like a shadow , my husband and I thought we were going crazy but I did another test this am and it was very visible this time ! According to my app I am due May 19th. We have been trying for exactly one year, had one chemical pregnancy two months ago. This is our second lo together my son will be 6 in November, step daughter 9 in March ! 
Congrats to everyone ! Wishing you all the best and can't wait to share this journey with you .


----------



## Dannypop

Yay more members!

Jenzy I found with my almost 3 year age gap the transition from 1-2 was amazing. DS1 was self-sifficient enough that I could still focus on DS2 and do all the one-on-one stuff while DS1 was at pre-school.
You will be fine!

Butternut I know how scary it must be for you after your journey. I am also feeling so tired and slightly queasy this time which I didn&#8217;t feel for my MC so fx these are the right hormones doing the right things!

Mississippi how wondeful! My doc said that my cycle would reset itself after DS1 and it did! I conceieved DS2 naturally and DS1 was Clomid and trigger shot. Not nearly as hectic as your IUI but it is amazing how our bodies behave.

Lengyel welcome! How exciting to be having your first baby together. Truly special times


----------



## MissDoc

Welcome to everyone! Such exciting news. And it's so cool we're all around the same 2 weeks of being due. Love it. And Lengyel, yay! May 19th edd ladies unite! Lol. 

AFM, My Tuesday bloodwork came back with my hcg beta at 122 (that was 3 weeks, 4 days). They told me they were hoping for anything over 30, so it's looking great. I go back in today or tomorrow to repeat and see if it's increasing by 60% every 48 hours. If so, then things look good and I'll likely be sent back to my OB and released from the RE's care. (it's weird the re is seeing me at all as I've only had one consultation with him prior to getting pregnant naturally, so he didn't have a hand in making this pregnancy, but whatever!)

Also took another digi this morning and it's now saying 2-3 weeks since conception, which is awesome to see. Yay progress!


----------



## MissDoc

Oh, I'm curious for those women who've been trying for awhile, do you feel like you did anything different this month that made it work? I sort of feel like my attitude had something to do with it. The past months I had bad news that I likely had very low ovarian reserve and would need intervention, but the visit with RE in August he told me that my follicle count looked more normal than he expected and my reproductive system looked beautiful and I could likely get pregnant naturally. And then we conceived within a week of that visit. Lol. It was just so relieving and uplifting to shift from thinking "we need IVF, how the hell do we manage this" to "everything's probably okay-- my body is not broken." My outlook on TTC this past cycle was just different than any other month. I felt confident. I also had been on a high dose of ubiquinol for a month, had taken pregnitude supplement for a month or so, and cut out most of my exposure to toxins/endocrine disrupters like BPA, pthalates, artificial fragrance, etc. (based on the advice of the book, "It Starts With the Egg." Most of those things would have taken longer to have an effect though, so I'm chalking it up to my confident mindset. Lol.


----------



## Dannypop

MissDoc I am a firm believer in positive thought! I am sure it had a lot lot lot to do with it. Yay for the progress too on the tests


----------



## lengyel87

My husband and I bedded every day when I had ewcm. I could never get a complete positive lh test. So when I thought it was dark enough we decided to get busy. &#55357;&#56841; we told our son yesterday. Just so he is more careful around my belly. He's super excited to be a big brother. When is everyone going to tell there parents ?? It's so hard to keep such a big secret!


----------



## Dannypop

I told my mom when was 1 day late for AF (we are incredibly close) and a few of my best friends cause if it's a MC again I will need their support. But everyone knows we are at it. 

How's this though; my friend's 5 year old daughter drew me a picture for my birthday of a pregnant fairy!! I hardly ever see her so there is NO ways she could have known. I didn't even know! I got my BFP 2 days later! And she drew a pink baby ... I hope that's right too!!!

Only telling the kids when I have had my 13 week scan.

My dead give-away though is that I drink wine every single opportunity I get, so the second I refuse a glass people will suspect immediately :blush:


----------



## maryp0ppins

Hi Ladies,got my BFP last night.
I have a party to go go next saturday and I am really worried everyone will realise I am not drinking! Thinking that if anyone asks if I want a drink ill get vodka lemonade and pass it off to DH first chance I get and then get myself just a lemonade!
I have told my mom and my sister.
My sister is also pregnant but she is already 18 weeks,she was a great shoulder to cry on when I had my mc last month.


----------



## Dannypop

Yay nice to have you on our thread Marypoppins! Great idea re the lemonade thing!


----------



## Mississippi03

maryp0ppins said:


> Hi Ladies,got my BFP last night.
> I have a party to go go next saturday and I am really worried everyone will realise I am not drinking! Thinking that if anyone asks if I want a drink ill get vodka lemonade and pass it off to DH first chance I get and then get myself just a lemonade!
> I have told my mom and my sister.
> My sister is also pregnant but she is already 18 weeks,she was a great shoulder to cry on when I had my mc last month.

I hear ya. My sil gets married next weekend. Its a three day event. I live on wine. I really dont know how ill make it through? I was thinking the vodka lemonade thing too.. And nobody knows. I dont want anyone knowing. Last time everyone knew we were struggling with infertility. Everyone knew we were doing treatments. Im enjoying the peace of nobody else knowing truthfully.


----------



## ButternutBabe

I actually really didn't expect this cycle to be the one for us. The only time we could of conceived would of been during a quickie in the shower, but apparently that was enough! 

The only person I've told other than my partner is my sister who has a six month old of her own. I'm happy to keep it a secret until I'm at a safe stage.


----------



## Dannypop

Ha ha Butternut my friend had a quickie in the bath after her and her DH agreed they would not have a 3rd baby. Her one time was also all it took!


----------



## lengyel87

That's awesome Butternut ! Haha.

Has any one else done any other tests ? I'm 4 weeks exactly today but I'm not sure what my tests should be looking like they are still light. Line is definitely there. Just not as dark as the evap line.


----------



## MissDoc

Lengyel, I test daily still. The lines are finally dark, but still not quite as dark as control... Very close though. I think how dark doesn't matter as long as there's progression in the initial phase. 

Ladies, I am so so antsy to hear my second beta results! They'll call around 4:30 today. Hope they've increased the right amount!


----------



## maryp0ppins

lengyel87 said:


> That's awesome Butternut ! Haha.
> 
> Has any one else done any other tests ? I'm 4 weeks exactly today but I'm not sure what my tests should be looking like they are still light. Line is definitely there. Just not as dark as the evap line.

I did a digi this morning just because I had one. It said 1-2 which is spot on as I think I am 4 weeks tomorrow.
I have no tests left now! I might just buy some poundland ones though for peace of mind.


----------



## JenzyKY

My husband and 2 of my friends know. I'll probably tell my Mom when she comes in a few weeks. 

I've tested every day but today since 9 dpo. My FRER got to close to the control line yesterday.


----------



## Joyouss37

Hi all! I got my BFP Tuesday, but have been cautious since AF isn't due until tommorrow. I think I am finally letting myself believe it. This will be #5 for me, #1 with my current husband (#2). Trying to decide if I should try to get bloodwork done....never have before but I am 37 now and am worried about that too.


----------



## ButternutBabe

I'm glad I'm not the only one still testing every now and then. I did a test this morning (I have a huge pack of very cheap test strips) and my positive was almost instant and very dark. I've been contemplating using one of my expensive fancy tests but there's really no reason to now. 

Congrats Joy! While this is my first I love big families and plan on having four or five myself eventually. Fingers crossed for you that you make it through these early days with us.


----------



## Dannypop

I know how you all feel! I didn't care with DS1 or DS2 cause I never had any hassles with MCs and so I was blissfully unaware how lucky I was.

Now I am only going to be happy when I hear the heartbeat at the 7 week scan.

I called my gynae to ask when I should go for bloods but still waiting to hear. He's a fertility specialist so is pretty jacked up. 

I have only done 1 test and not planning on testing again but I just want those bloods done! Feeling a little queasy in the evenings and a bit tired but no other symptoms yet. From what I remember the awful all day queasiness hits me at 6 weeks. Hoping it does so I know all is OK! But oh watch me moan when all IS ok and I am feeling crappy! Can't win ha ha


----------



## maryp0ppins

Dannypop said:


> I know how you all feel! I didn't care with DS1 or DS2 cause I never had any hassles with MCs and so I was blissfully unaware how lucky I was.
> 
> Now I am only going to be happy when I hear the heartbeat at the 7 week scan.
> 
> I called my gynae to ask when I should go for bloods but still waiting to hear. He's a fertility specialist so is pretty jacked up.
> 
> I have only done 1 test and not planning on testing again but I just want those bloods done! Feeling a little queasy in the evenings and a bit tired but no other symptoms yet. From what I remember the awful all day queasiness hits me at 6 weeks. Hoping it does so I know all is OK! But oh watch me moan when all IS ok and I am feeling crappy! Can't win ha ha

Really hoping I get MS too because of previous loss. I'm sure I will regret that wish in a few weeks if it happens!


----------



## Skye1231

Finally after a year of trying since my MC we got a positive test! EDD May 12 :) on our 5 year wedding anniversary. Hoping this one sticks &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Classic Girl

Would love to join! If this is indeed our rainbow, EDD may 15!


----------



## Jmxswack

I got a positive test yesterday. Edd may 17th. 

I have only told my husband but we had a pre-planned excuse to go visit my family out of town (wedding) scheduled for next week and will tell my parents/siblings and then his parents/siblings when we get home.

We just had a miscarriage in August and conceived without a cycle in between. We are trying to be hopeful. 

But it did help me decide that since we told those family members about our loss last time that I'm fine with telling them right away this time. I just want to be able to celebrate this pregnancy, and hope for it to be full term.


----------



## MissDoc

Congrats to all the new BFPs! I love how much this group is growing!


----------



## Dannypop

Skye how special!

Welcome Classic girl and Jmx. It's amazing how many of us have experienced a MC. And now we are all aboard this thread to help each other through the 9 months ahead. I agree Jmx that I want the people close to me to know what's going on so their support is right there


----------



## amanda1235

Dannypop and jmx I agree too. Since I had to go the IVF route, it was easier for me to tell my close friends and family what we were going through. When I got pregnant the first time, we told those people that it had finally worked.when I miscarried, at first I felt embarrassed for having told people before the 3 month mark, but in the end, I was really happy I had, as those were the people that I needed for support after the loss. No shame in telling people and being excited from the get go :)


----------



## MissDoc

Just got my hCG back from yesterday's test. They almost tripled in 48 hours (was 122 at 3 wks 4 days and 361 at 3 wks 6 days). They said they want to see over 1000 by Tuesday. If it is looking good, then they'll book an early scan for about a week after that. 

Apparently my RE's office keeps me until week 10 before releasing me back to OBGYN, even though he didn't actually do any intervention to help with this pregnancy (it happened naturally). Weird! But I don't mind, they provide close monitoring which is nice.


----------



## ButternutBabe

Today I'm week five! I experienced some nausea earlier but moved passed it quick. Other than that no other symptoms or exciting news to report haha 

How are you all feeling today?


----------



## lengyel87

Woohoo ! Loving all the BFPS that have joined today ! 
I am feeling good today. My back is starting to hurt and my stomach is already hard and I feel huge... I heard that's normal for your second.
I can't wait to tell my mom tomorrow when I see her !


----------



## Dannypop

Amanda I also felt embarrassed at first but that was quickly overshadowed by the tremendous support I received so I land up now telling everyone that we are trying for baby number 3 and I've already had a MC. I think I do this so that people know when I am preg with no. 3 that it was totally planned and desperately wanted. Otherwise they assume it was an oops. I shouldn't care but I do!

Missdoc yay! Those levels look spot on. It is great that they are monitoring you closely even if you didn't need intervention to get preg at least they are ensuring all is as it should be. 

Leng what did your mom say??!

AFM I am slowly starting to feel that queasy roller coaster feeling in the pit of my stomach. Like the feeling you get a few hours before a tummy bug hits you ... So am feeling very encouraged. Plus having TMI constipation which is a good sign I guess


----------



## Mississippi03

I was making eggs for my LO this morning and wanted to puke at the smell


----------



## JenzyKY

I sleep so horribly now. I don't remember this last time until third trimester.


----------



## Joyouss37

JenzyKY said:


> I sleep so horribly now. I don't remember this last time until third trimester.

Ugh, I know how you feel. I have been waking up at 4 everyday. Finally decided this morning to go down and watch tv bc the laying in bed was driving me crazy. Kept thinking about what if things didn4go smoothly.


----------



## Merry Mary

Hello - do you mind if I join? My EDD is 17 May -- my husband and I did mild IVF to get here. This will be our first child. Still feeling really cautious and will feel so much better once we cross that 12 week mark! 

As for symptoms - just feel like I've been doing lots of ab workouts (which is definitely not the case). Achy lower back and so much peeing! I used to never wake up in the middle of the night to pee but now it's 2-3 times. Watching my resting heart rate go up on my FitBit has also been fun to see.


----------



## amanda1235

Merry Mary said:


> Hello - do you mind if I join? My EDD is 17 May -- my husband and I did mild IVF to get here. This will be our first child. Still feeling really cautious and will feel so much better once we cross that 12 week mark!
> 
> As for symptoms - just feel like I've been doing lots of ab workouts (which is definitely not the case). Achy lower back and so much peeing! I used to never wake up in the middle of the night to pee but now it's 2-3 times. Watching my resting heart rate go up on my FitBit has also been fun to see.

Hi! I went the IVF route also. How many embryos did they transfer? Do you have a 6 week scan?


----------



## Mississippi03

JenzyKY said:


> I sleep so horribly now. I don't remember this last time until third trimester.

Should subside in a couple weeks when your progesterone stabilizes.. Ive been the same.. Insomnia At night.. Up at 430.. A teething 11mo.. Im maxing 5 hrs sleep a day.. Its terrible


----------



## Merry Mary

Hi Amanda - we transferred just one after a long talk with our doctor. How many did you do? Are you doing the lovely progesterone bullets too? I'll be happy when I don't have to do those 3 times a day! I have my first scan on the 23rd - which is six weeks.


----------



## amanda1235

Merry my scan is on the 20, which is 6w2d. We transferred 2 this time as the last two cycles ended in m/c. Anxious to see how many are in there!!


----------



## JenzyKY

Mississippi03 said:


> JenzyKY said:
> 
> 
> I sleep so horribly now. I don't remember this last time until third trimester.
> 
> Should subside in a couple weeks when your progesterone stabilizes.. Ive been the same.. Insomnia At night.. Up at 430.. A teething 11mo.. Im maxing 5 hrs sleep a day.. Its terribleClick to expand...

Teething sucks! My lo would get multiple at once. 

My 3 year old still gets up at night and wakes up early. I'm probably getting 5 hours too!


----------



## Starlight2012

Hi ladies, mind if I join? Congrats to you all!

We already have a beautiful 2.5 year old girl who we conceived through IVF. Am now 4 weeks pregnant, expecting May 19, after IVF again! We transferred 1 at day 2. A bit scared as we have had two m/c in the past year but am cautiously excited and hopeful &#9786;&#65039;
I also have been sleeping horribly! Waking up around 2am and not being able to get back to sleep!


----------



## MrsButterfly

Hi everyone. Congrats on all the bfps. I got mine on Wednesday - due May 20th if all goes to plan. It'll be no.2 for us. Very excited but anxious to get through the next few weeks ok...


----------



## MissDoc

Dannypop, that's exactly how I would the describe that nausea/queasy feelings... the feeling you get when you know a stomach bug is coming on. That is still there for me but in briefer waves. Last week it was more intense. Currently my least favorite symptoms are very painful breasts and constipation and lower uterine cramping. Still not a fan of this insomnia. I'm tired a lot but I think that's just because I can't sleep well at night!

My FRER today looks beautiful, with the test line as dark as or darker than control line, and it came up as soon as the urine moved through the window. That was exciting. I think after I get my Tuesday third beta number back (if it's good), then I'll cut back on the testing some (like maybe 2-3 a week instead of every morning). I know I'll be testing at some level of frequency until I get a heartbeat seen! I need that reassurance. 

Ladies, yesterday I took a few snapshots of myself in stretchy clothes (tank top and long skirt) so that I can have month 1 pics to compare with later months. Are any of you going to follow your belly progression?


----------



## Dannypop

Welcome new ladies! SO glad to have you on board. I see there are lots of us who are cautiously optimistic about this pregnancy and a few who have done IVF -you ladies are amazing and brave and strong. So glad we get to follow your journeys with you on this thread.

AFM I can't decide if the queasy feeling is really there or not (I wish it was!) It seems to come and go very very faintly. I am hoping it gets stronger but I also know how bloody awful I felt from about 6 weeks till 14 weeks with DS1 and even worse with DS2. And I went off tea -dreading going off my tea as it anchors my day! Hope that doesn't happen this time.

Missdoc keep doing those tests! It's great for reassurance as it lends itself to the positive mindset which is fab. And yes let's all post weekly updates of our bellies! I will post mine tomorrow :)

5 weeks tomorrow. Tick, tock slooooowly towards the 7 week mark for my scan. Doc still hasn't called to organise blood tests but I am not hassling. Yet. Ha ha


----------



## ButternutBabe

I definitely want to take progression photos but I am already so bloated! I'm 5lbs heavier than I usually am so I can't have a proper "before" picture and I'm so cranky about that. I know it doesn't really matter, I just hate that I'm already weighing more than usual and I'm only in my 5th week.


----------



## amanda1235

So 5 weeks for me today! Took another CB digi today, and I got the lovely 3+! Pretty excited about that. Friday I took a Frer and the line was dark, and the control was so faint. I think I'm done with testing now as nothing is going to get darker hehe. Just gotta hang on another 9 days for my first scan. I'm feeling pretty good about this one, as the two previous losses I never got anything CLOSE to my first beta, and for now things seem to be going the way they're supposed to be. It does seem very surreal though, as after the year of hell we've been through, it's hard to believe it's finally happening :)
Nausea hit me pretty hard this morning, and I couldn't be happier (lol weird to say I know). All I can seem to handle eating is plain pasta and crackers and cheese. For that reason, I'm pretty bloated, so no before and after pics for me! Lol plus I've put on a lot of weight through IVF, so the less pictures the better.....until there's a beautiful little bump of course :p 

Welcome to all the new joiners!


----------



## MissDoc

Butternut Babe, I felt the same way. I've been bloated since the first day of positives. I feel like maybe 1 hour a day my stomach looks its normal size, but is mostly permanently bloated and achy feeling. But I figured a little bloat compared to a big ol' baby belly will look totally different in pics. And I may never show them to anyone! We'll see. I'll just store them for now. 

Yay for 5 weeks, Danny and Amanda! I wish I could speed up time a little to catch up!

Amanda, I think it's reasonable to stop testing any time you feel ready. My FRERs are super dark (darker than control) now, but I'll keep testing until I'm past the digi 3+ at least... and maybe until my first scan, lol, but probably not daily anymore. 

Super nauseated today, very tired, painful breasts. I'm actually feeling good about the nausea because I just want every sign that this is a strong bean. I'm sure I'll eat those words in the future.


----------



## Mississippi03

For those continuing to test.. Keep in mind after hcg hits a certain level that hpts arent effective and will show light or negative. You would have to dilute your urine to continue seeing bfps! Just dont want anyone to be shocked if they are unaware of this! 

I go for my scan a week tomorrow. Pretty excited about this. Just hoping I can make my way through the wedding this weekend without getting caught not drinking. Its going to be super hard.


----------



## ButternutBabe

Mississippi03 said:


> Just hoping I can make my way through the wedding this weekend without getting caught not drinking. Its going to be super hard.

If I want to not drink at social events without raising suspicion I usually make myself the giver of drinks. If I'm constantly asking my friends "hey you need another glass? I'll grab that for you" they tend not to notice that I've had none myself! It's also handy to have a lemonade or coke in hand and then you can just lie and say there's vodka/rum/whatever in there too if they really push you about it.


----------



## amanda1235

Mississippi, I also sometimes lie and say I'm on antibiotics. People don't usually question that :)


----------



## flower999

Hi all!!! I got my bfp this morning and so hubby and i are over the moon!!! Hopefully we all have sticky beans! Ill be due 21st May 2017 (5 days before dd's birthday ..oops!)


----------



## Mississippi03

ButternutBabe said:


> Mississippi03 said:
> 
> 
> Just hoping I can make my way through the wedding this weekend without getting caught not drinking. Its going to be super hard.
> 
> If I want to not drink at social events without raising suspicion I usually make myself the giver of drinks. If I'm constantly asking my friends "hey you need another glass? I'll grab that for you" they tend not to notice that I've had none myself! It's also handy to have a lemonade or coke in hand and then you can just lie and say there's vodka/rum/whatever in there too if they really push you about it.Click to expand...

Thats a good call. Im planning on keeping lemonade on hand.. It helped cool my nausea last pregnancy too! 



amanda1235 said:


> Mississippi, I also sometimes lie and say I'm on antibiotics. People don't usually question that :)

I dont think this one would fly for me AND I feel like its the universal.. Im pregnant but hiding it excuse lol

Ive already started playing up my anxiety about leaving my son with my parents that night (an hour away) to my in laws.. And how i need to be able to drive in case anything happens lol


----------



## lengyel87

Welcome to all the new joiners and congrats ! I think I saw some one that shared the same due date as me on the 19th woo hoo ! 
The husband and I told our families today. My mom seems super excited for her 6th Grand baby . 

I did a knock of version of the FRER on Saturday it was nice and dark! So happy it's starting to progress. 
I am using Midwives , they haven't called me to set up my first appointment yet. Should I be contacting my doctor to get bloods done? I've never had an Mc only a chemical so I'm not very high risk. 
I am super bloated also. I was already over weight by a few lbs. But now I feel like like I'm 8 weeks pregnant. I haven't weighed my self yet to scared to haha. 
Yes to taking pictures ! Can't wait to see everyone's progressions.


----------



## rebeccalouise

Hello everyone! :) I got my BFP today, worked out I'm due around 21st May (DD birthday on the 15th, ooops! :haha: ) 

How are you all? X


----------



## Jmxswack

I am a substitute teacher, and since it is the start of the year, this is the first time I've been in the school in about a week and a half and now my sense of smell is so strong!

I work in a high school and so between tons of perfume and some of the kids being smokers, I feel so overwhelmed. Ugh. I hope I get used to this soon.


----------



## ButternutBabe

I'm 5w3d today and I am super nauseous! I'm still not actually to the point of throwing up but argh I just want to eat crackers and sleep.


----------



## amanda1235

I'm with you butternut. I have to saw it comes and goes though, but have lost my appetite. 5w1d


----------



## Dannypop

Welcome Rebecca and flower!

I feel absolutely exhausted in the morning but then as I acclimatize to being awake I feel OK. The queasiness usually comes on and off very mildly in the afternoon. Waiting for it to build up properly so that I wake up with it and go to bed with it! Not that I will be happy but at least I will know all is well. 

Got my 7 week scan in 2 weeks time hooray!

I wish we used midwives but in SA most of us go private and so we all have our own Gynae who monitors our pregnancy very, very closely. We get scanned once a month from 7 weeks and then once a fortnight from 30 weeks and once a week from 36 weeks! And they hardly ever allow you to have a vaginal birth. I had a vbac and my Gynae was AMAZING. One of the only ones in the whole city who is prepared to help you through one. 

We obviously do have midwives in the hospitals but they are pretty much redundant due to the high ceaser rate. If you do have a normal birth they are brilliant and actually get to do the job they are trained to do!


----------



## maryp0ppins

I am exhausted! Really struggling to get out of bed in the mornings,and back into bed between 8-9 at night.
DH and I are going to a 30th birthday party on Sat,1920's theme and I have an outfit and am really looking forward to it but I have no idea how I will last because I am so tired!


----------



## Mississippi03

Dannypop said:


> Welcome Rebecca and flower!
> 
> I feel absolutely exhausted in the morning but then as I acclimatize to being awake I feel OK. The queasiness usually comes on and off very mildly in the afternoon. Waiting for it to build up properly so that I wake up with it and go to bed with it! Not that I will be happy but at least I will know all is well.
> 
> Got my 7 week scan in 2 weeks time hooray!
> 
> I wish we used midwives but in SA most of us go private and so we all have our own Gynae who monitors our pregnancy very, very closely. We get scanned once a month from 7 weeks and then once a fortnight from 30 weeks and once a week from 36 weeks! And they hardly ever allow you to have a vaginal birth. I had a vbac and my Gynae was AMAZING. One of the only ones in the whole city who is prepared to help you through one.
> 
> We obviously do have midwives in the hospitals but they are pretty much redundant due to the high ceaser rate. If you do have a normal birth they are brilliant and actually get to do the job they are trained to do!

Thats actually pretty sad.. Why would they unnecessarily have people getting csec over natural birth? 

And wow to the amount of scans. 
I get 2 with my midwife.. One at 13 weeks and one at 20. Other then that, unless somethings wrong they find in unneccessary. OBs here do them I think once more? But unsure as I go midwife!


----------



## lengyel87

Mississippi- have the Midwives contacted you yet to set up your first meeting? I haven't gotten a call yet. Just sitting here in limbo...


----------



## MissDoc

I'll stick with my RE until 10 weeks, and then I need to make a decision about whether I want a hospital (obgyn) or birth center birth (certified nurse midwife). My hospital is supposed to be natural birth friendly (can labor in water but deliver in the water, can be in alternate birthing positions, immediate skin to skin contact). At 10 weeks I'll tour the hospital/talk to my OB/GYN, and then talk to a midwife at the birthing center I would use and get a sense of what feels better. For now though, I just want to make it to 10 weeks!! Feeling very nervous about early miscarriage rates. It feels like every thread I look at someone is having a miscarriage, and it makes me pretty uneasy. Trying to tell myself that so far, there has been absolutely no indication of a problem. Really hope it continues that way and I get good news back from my blood results today.


----------



## Mississippi03

lengyel87 said:


> Mississippi- have the Midwives contacted you yet to set up your first meeting? I haven't gotten a call yet. Just sitting here in limbo...

No not yet. I filled out the intake a week yesterday and it can take up to 3 weeks at our office. Im not too worried about it as I contacted when I was 4 weeks and since I was with them for my last pregnancy, I get taken as priority compared to a new client. 

Last time they didnt start seeing me until around ten weeks.. So you have time. 

Where are you located? Did they give you a time frame for contacting you?


----------



## JenzyKY

I see my midwife at 8 weeks. I'm a new patient there so I have no clue what they do then. 

Dannypop, that makes me sad that South Africa is like that. I can't imagine having a csection just because. That's so much intervention and lots more money I imagine.


----------



## lengyel87

Mississippi03 said:


> lengyel87 said:
> 
> 
> Mississippi-
> 
> Where are you located? Did they give you a time frame for contacting you?Click to expand...

I am located in Ontario Canada. Just north of Toronto . They sent me an email after I sent in the form that said they would be in contact with me shortly.... that's it ! :/


----------



## arturia

Hi ladies, :wave: there's a second topic over in Groups and discussions for May. Posting the link here just in case anyone wants to post there too, as that topic ought to do for all three trimesters. (And who wouldn't want to go through the whole journey together? :D)

Link

Since the topic is midwives... I applied over here, and I've got a response from a midwife group at a birthing center. They asked me to fill out some secondary form, but haven't gotten back to me since. I'm uncertain if I'll switch to them or if I'll stick with the OB my GP arranged for me, I've heard marvelous things about both, and I know both refer to the hospital I'm thinking about. But although I've met the OB before (briefly) I haven't met any of the midwives, so I guess I've got to go in and meet them before I decide!


----------



## MissDoc

Thanks for sharing the link, Arturia. I'll come join in a bit! 

I got back my beta results from today and they're great (they were 361 on Thursday 3 wks 6 days and it is 4237 today on 4 wks 4 days, so a doubling time of 32 hours). I'm thrilled with that and am going to give myself permission to not worry about miscarriage for at least another week.  A break from paranoia!


----------



## Mississippi03

lengyel87 said:


> Mississippi03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lengyel87 said:
> 
> 
> Mississippi-
> 
> Where are you located? Did they give you a time frame for contacting you?Click to expand...
> 
> I am located in Ontario Canada. Just north of Toronto . They sent me an email after I sent in the form that said they would be in contact with me shortly.... that's it ! :/Click to expand...

Im in Kingston - so I bet you have a 3 week wait as well. I think ontario follows same rules everywhere. 

And if its for your first, they typically see you around 10-12 weeks initially so you have the option of first tri screening at 12-14 weeks and they do blood work at first appointment. 

Ideally you would see your GP for first tri.. But I was discharged from my RE last time at 6 weeks and opted not to see anyone until my appt with midwives as my gp is useless when it comes to anything pregnancy.


----------



## rebeccalouise

Well ladies, I think I've suffered a chemical. Although I've had no bleeding, or pain.. I haven't had a positive test since Monday! Monday I had two positives, on different brands - one was a digi.. Then from Tuesday I've done about 4 different tests - all neg! :cry:

H & H 9 months to you all! :kiss: x


----------



## MissDoc

Rebecca, I'm so sorry to hear that! That must be so frustrating to get your hopes up and then have to start over. But at least you're a fertile myrtle! I hope it happens very very quickly for you again.


----------



## rebeccalouise

Thank you! Although I'm still not bleeding, and don't have any pain.. I don't know how long it's going to take, before I do start bleeding? :shrug: If I haven't by the weekend, I think I'll retest, just to be sure! X


----------



## jaykay96

Due May 18th!
Got my BFP on Monday and getting my bloods back tomorrow &#128515;
So excited!!!!
Hoping all you beautiful ladies have a happy and healthy 9 months ahead of you!


----------



## ButternutBabe

Nausea and fatigue are at an all time high. Still getting through each day without throwing up, but I cannot deal with any strong smells or going prolonged periods without food. I'm 5w5d today. 

So sorry about your negative tests Rebecca, but I wouldn't lose hope just yet. Are you able to go to a doctor and make sure either way? If you really have had a MC but you aren't bleeding that could cause troubles in itself. 

Congrats and welcome jaykay!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Welp... gonna pre-emtipvely join y'all for now. Just got my bfp yesterday. Doc appointment tomorrow to go on progesterone hopefully. This is my third pregnancy since 2016 and still hoping for little one #1 so we're praying this one is sticky. Guess we shall see! I'm trying to be very cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Dannypop

Rebecca I am sorry to hear that -I would definitely suggest seeing a doc to get bloods drawn. Let us know what happens!

Missdoc that is so wonderful that all is looking so healthy. Fabulous news and so reassuring. 

Welcome Ninja and Jay. Sorry for your losses Ninja. There are lots of ladies on here who can unfortunately totally relate to how cautious you feel. I still keep expecting to see blood when I go to the loo!

AFM I also hate how medical and unnatural the process of birth is over here. I wish we could have a proper midwife care system and if you've ever watched the Business of being born you will get some idea of how passionate I am about giving every woman a chance to labour in her way. Don't get me started! Luckily my obgyn is amazing and all for the natural. 

Still getting a little queasy in the afternoons and extra extra tired when I wake up in the morning. Counting down the days till my 7 week scan!


----------



## Dannypop

This is my first time attempting to post a pic ... Me at 4 weeks. To mark the beginning before the bump emerges. I am now 5+4 so nothing has really changed but just wanted to mark the start of the journey :winkwink:

Come on ladies lets see those bellies!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 8


----------



## rebeccalouise

I should get my blood results later on today, please pray for me ladies! X


----------



## MissDoc

Rebecca, you're in my thoughts! Praying for good news for you!


----------



## ButternutBabe

i hope it all goes well, Rebecca!


----------



## Dannypop

Bleugh. I remember this feeling all too well. The all-day nausea has just hit. Will be 6 weeks tomorrow and that is when it set in with both my other pregnancies! Oh the long road till 14 weeks awaits ... But after the MC I am actually only too happy to be feeling these proper symptoms! Had no symptoms before the MC

How's everyone going?


----------



## NinjaPanda

I'll be 5w tomorrow and so far the only difference I've had from my MC's is that I've developed an aversion to anything with pork in it. I feel so nauseous after I eat anything with pork! I had nausea but so aversions with the previous pregnancies. I've also noticed that I get super tired aroud 7 or 8pm and then if I am a stubborn ass and refuse to sleep, I can't sleep till like 2am.


----------



## ButternutBabe

My nausea is on a completely new level. I'm either throwing up, feeling like I'm going to throw up, or sleeping.


----------



## NinjaPanda

I haven't thrown up, thank god but every time I eat or think of food I am instantly nauseous.... and dear god I am SO HUNGRY in the mornings


----------



## Mississippi03

So maybe ultrasound wasnt good news? I dont know. 
They could only see gestational sac. Nothing else. 
Im 5+6 today and on this day with My son we saw a yolk sac, fetal pole, and heart beat. So the fact that we saw none of that today just worries me. 
I just called my dr and shes out of town until tomorrow. The nurse said she would talk to her and see what to do. Ideally id go back for another ultrasound next week.. But my dr and i dont see eye to eye so who knows. Im just hoping the midwives call me soon so i can deal with them instead.


----------



## Dannypop

Mississippi that is awful, so sorry to hear. From what I have heard that is completely common to only see the sac at that gestation but still it does nothing to calm your nerves and you will only feel better at your next appointment when you see more. I would definitely go for a follow up scan just so you can get the reassurance


----------



## MissDoc

Mississippi, I'm sorry you couldn't see more at your scan, but I have been a researching HOUND and I everything I can find says that's totally normal. Likely in just 4 or so more days you'll see the fetal pole and yolk sac at least, so I hope you get a repeat scan. My first scan is today and I'm only 5+4 so I'm totally expecting to just see sac, and anything else will be a bonus for me.


----------



## Mississippi03

Dannypop said:


> Mississippi that is awful, so sorry to hear. From what I have heard that is completely common to only see the sac at that gestation but still it does nothing to calm your nerves and you will only feel better at your next appointment when you see more. I would definitely go for a follow up scan just so you can get the reassurance




MissDoc said:


> Mississippi, I'm sorry you couldn't see more at your scan, but I have been a researching HOUND and I everything I can find says that's totally normal. Likely in just 4 or so more days you'll see the fetal pole and yolk sac at least, so I hope you get a repeat scan. My first scan is today and I'm only 5+4 so I'm totally expecting to just see sac, and anything else will be a bonus for me.

Yes it can be to early.. Just bothers me because with my son i saw everything at the same point. Blah. 
If i dont hear from my drs today ill be calling back to ask. I want another scan next week.


----------



## Beejing

Hi everyone! I'd love to join you! I just found out that I am pregnant yesterday. It has completely caught me off guard, especially since me and my fiancé decided we weren't going to try but here we are lol. According to my calendar my due dat would be around May 27th. I feel very nervous since this is my first pregnancy and I have no idea what to expect. So far I have had to use the bathroom quite a bit, I have some serious heartburn and trouble sleeping!


----------



## Mississippi03

So i need opinions. 

My dr called and wants me to go in to talk to her tomorrow. She wouldnt talk to me over the phone. And i asked what the point was and they said because they wont refer me for another ultrasound or blood work until i see her. 

So whatever ill go. I know the actual reason she wants me to go in is to talk about the liklihood of a blighted ovum. 

But the thing is.. She will only send me for blood work once. Which is kind of pointless because one beta tells me nothing. And she doesnt do repeats. Knowing this, i dont care to sit at a walk in to get bloods done tomorrow for four hours because appts take three weeks to get so id have to do walk in.

Id prefer to just wait for the ultrasound and if my next ultrasound is off.. Then to do the blood work process. 


What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## JenzyKY

I would wait for an ultrasound. One beta does't mean much. Are you positive of your dates? Even one day off changes things. A heartbeat at 5w6d is on the early side. I definitely wouldn't call it a blighted ovum yet.


----------



## Mississippi03

JenzyKY said:


> I would wait for an ultrasound. One beta does't mean much. Are you positive of your dates? Even one day off changes things. A heartbeat at 5w6d is on the early side. I definitely wouldn't call it a blighted ovum yet.

Im dead positive on my dates.. Ive been tracking my cycle for 3 years, regular cycles, tracking when we dtd, and can pinpoint exactly when im ovulating. Ive had bfps since 9dpo and they got darker daily for two weeks til I stopped. 

Its not the hb that concerns me.. Its lack of yolk sac and fetal pole


----------



## JenzyKY

I assume it was a transvaginal ultrasound?


----------



## Mississippi03

JenzyKY said:


> I assume it was a transvaginal ultrasound?

Yes


----------



## ButternutBabe

I'm 6w5d, just went to the bathroom and there was blood in my underwear. Not excessive amounts, and I'm not in any pain, but I've had two miscarriages already this year and I really thought this time was different. I know spotting isn't always an indication of MC but I'm feeling pretty defeated.


----------



## Mississippi03

ButternutBabe said:


> I'm 6w5d, just went to the bathroom and there was blood in my underwear. Not excessive amounts, and I'm not in any pain, but I've had two miscarriages already this year and I really thought this time was different. I know spotting isn't always an indication of MC but I'm feeling pretty defeated.

Are you working with a specialist? Taking any supplements to help prevent mc? 
I only ask because i take baby aspirin and progesterone cream. I think its what helped get me pregnant at all this cycle.


----------



## ButternutBabe

No, because I'm still young and in every other way healthy my doctor didn't do/say anything other than "oh well I'm sure the next one will be healthy, you've got time". 

I'm taking my prenatal's every day but that's it.


----------



## Mississippi03

ButternutBabe said:


> No, because I'm still young and in every other way healthy my doctor didn't do/say anything other than "oh well I'm sure the next one will be healthy, you've got time".
> 
> I'm taking my prenatal's every day but that's it.

Might be something to consider. I worked with an RE for my son..but this pregnancy opted to try it alone. Added the cream (emerita) and baby aspirin.. And bam. The purpose of both is to help prevent mc. But im not a dr and im willing to go on a limb nd try things myself as we had a pretty good idea why my babes previous werent sticking. But id say recurrent mc isnt normail.


----------



## Starlight2012

Butternut - I hope that everything is okay with you. Did you call your doctor to see if they can do a scan or some other tests? I have also had two miscarriages in the past year, and am also feeling very nervous too. Thinking of you xxoo


----------



## ButternutBabe

Do you need a prescription for the progresferone cream? Also by baby aspirin do you mean the literal aspirins designed for infants, and how does that help? I haven't heard of these methods of preventing MC's before but I'm definitely interested. 

I haven't bled at all since those few spots last night and I felt my usual morning sickness today which is a good sign. I don't think I'm out of the game just yet, I just wish I could close my eyes and sleep until next week when my first ultrasound appointment is.


----------



## ButternutBabe

Starlight2012 said:


> Butternut - I hope that everything is okay with you. Did you call your doctor to see if they can do a scan or some other tests? I have also had two miscarriages in the past year, and am also feeling very nervous too. Thinking of you xxoo


Thank you. I didn't call as I already have an appointment booked for next week and I know they wouldn't see me sooner. Besides if something is wrong there's most likely nothing they can or will do regardless. 

I'm sorry you're also going through this worry, fingers crossed both of our little beans make it though this scary first tri.


----------



## Mississippi03

ButternutBabe said:


> Do you need a prescription for the progresferone cream? Also by baby aspirin do you mean the literal aspirins designed for infants, and how does that help? I haven't heard of these methods of preventing MC's before but I'm definitely interested.
> 
> I haven't bled at all since those few spots last night and I felt my usual morning sickness today which is a good sign. I don't think I'm out of the game just yet, I just wish I could close my eyes and sleep until next week when my first ultrasound appointment is.

In the states no.. In canada its not otc but you can buy off amazon. Its the same thing as progesterone tablets a specialist would give you following iui or ivf
Progesterone is the hormone that sustains pregnancy.. So if omeone doesnt produce enough OR if someones estrogen dominates the progesterone they can have recurrent mc issues

Umm baby aspirin is what its called in canada but no i think its low dose aspirin elsewhere 81mg tabs
Baby aspirin helps with blood clotting disorders that are also often a cause of recurrent mc


----------



## NinjaPanda

I'm sorry to hear what you are going through Butternut. I'm healthy (I eat well and also run half marathons) but my doctor put me onto progesterone, heparin, and baby aspirin. Sometimes it's something you need to push for though. I know a friend who had to. I really hope for good things for you. Sending lots of love <3


----------



## arturia

Butternut if you've had recurrent miscarriage (3 or more) it should signal to your doc that you need to be investigated. You ought to push for it if you are experiencing your 3rd or greater. And if your current doc won't, get a new one.


----------



## moonstar_004

Found out we were pregnant again on Sept 5. Supposedly due May 11, 2017. 

Starlight2012, like you, had 2 miscarriages the past year. It's a scary wait isn't it?

Butternut, hope all is well with you now. Praying for a good scan for you next week. I myself will be having another scan tomorrow at 7 weeks 2 days. Hopefully the little blueberry is ok.


----------



## maryp0ppins

Welcome everyone!


----------



## Dannypop

Mississippi hope you feeling ok. Sucks having to wait to find out what's going on but sometimes doctors can be all alarmist when it's all a bunch of nothing. 

Butternut shame honey that spotting must've scared the (insert every single swear word here) out of you but thank heavens it was just a once off and stopped. I know all the memories and fear it would have brought back but luckily it seems like it was your typical pregnancy spotting. Keep us posted!

Welcome newbies! So glad to have you on board


----------



## Starlight2012

butternut - that is good news that you haven't experienced any more bleeding. when will your appointment be next week?

moonstar - yes this wait is treacherous! how was your scan today? My scan is not until Oct 4 (that will be around 8 weeks), so trying to pass the time till then. My last miscarriage was around 10 weeks, so I will be feeling a lot better if things are looking okay for the 12-week ultrasound. 

fingers crossed for all of us!

happy friday everyone!


----------



## ButternutBabe

Starlight2012 said:


> butternut - that is good news that you haven't experienced any more bleeding. when will your appointment be next week?

Wednesday! I'll be just under 8weeks so if all goes well I should get my first look at a heart beat.


----------



## MissDoc

Holy nausea, batman! I had experienced mild to moderate nausea pretty much from the beginning, but these past couple of days it has turned up to a very intense level. And it is allll daayyy llllong. On the one hand, it feels like awesome confirmation of a strong pregnancy, but on the other, it is so insanely disruptive to daily life and I just feel awful. If I didn't work it would be easier, but being around people and "on" all day while feeling terrible isn't fun. 

I'm looking forward to my Tuesday morning scan though. It'll be nice to take another look at this teeny little gummy bear that's causing me so much illness!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Oh yeah, the nausea is real here too.... mostly when I first wake up but also after eating pretty much anything. The only thing that seems to get rid of it is gingerbread cookie ice cream. LOL, I've eaten so much that I've gained like 5 lbs in the past week.... might have to watch what I eat better. Hahaha, I'm only just under 6w so I shouldn't have gained that much already! Note to self: Lay off the ice cream!!!!

On a side note: Can Oct 5th get here any sooner?!?! My paranoia will be a lot better once I get to finally see my little bean and know it's healthy!


----------



## JenzyKY

My nausea was getting worse, but then I started taking a 1/2 unisom at bedtime and 25 mg b6 3 times a day. I feel much better now.


----------



## Dannypop

MissDoc said:


> Holy nausea, batman! I had experienced mild to moderate nausea pretty much from the beginning, but these past couple of days it has turned up to a very intense level. And it is allll daayyy llllong. On the one hand, it feels like awesome confirmation of a strong pregnancy, but on the other, it is so insanely disruptive to daily life and I just feel awful. If I didn't work it would be easier, but being around people and "on" all day while feeling terrible isn't fun.
> 
> I'm looking forward to my Tuesday morning scan though. It'll be nice to take another look at this teeny little gummy bear that's causing me so much illness!

I know it sucks!!!! But I am also so relieved cause it indicates that it's a strong pregnancy. If it weren't for that I would be so much more sorry for myself. 

My goodness, it just hangs around like a second skin and every time I eat and feel relief, it soon turns into gas and bloating and more nausea. Lying down thankfully helps but guess what ... 

... I lost my job due to my company's budget issues (I am a freelance Art Director and they had to cut out all their freelancers) and this was supposed to take effect as of the end of October, so I went out and got a whole load of potential new clients and now my editor has nagged our company to keep me on till the end of the year. And all the potential new clients are giving me work! So now I have 4 times the workload when there I was thinking I could sleep away the first trimester! It's wonderful but also ... egh ... :wacko:

My scan is also on Tuesday MissDoc hooray!


----------



## moonstar_004

Starlight2012 said:


> butternut - that is good news that you haven't experienced any more bleeding. when will your appointment be next week?
> 
> moonstar - yes this wait is treacherous! how was your scan today? My scan is not until Oct 4 (that will be around 8 weeks), so trying to pass the time till then. My last miscarriage was around 10 weeks, so I will be feeling a lot better if things are looking okay for the 12-week ultrasound.
> 
> fingers crossed for all of us!
> 
> happy friday everyone!

my scan went great. the baby's measuring at 7 weeks 4 days, heartbeat was at 155bpm. :) i had a bit of spotting the night before though, so i'm now on 2-week leave from work. this is the farthest we've gone, we didn't get to see the heartbeat the last 2 pregnancies. i really hope everything will go smoothly from here on out. 

i don't mind if i get nausea all day long as long as my baby's ok. :)


----------



## MissDoc

Dannypop, what an awesome blessing that you get to work through the end of the year (great to stockpile some cash!), but I feel you on how it would be so nice to be hanging at home for this first trimester. Lol. 

Hope your scan tomorrow is absolutely glorious!


----------



## JenzyKY

Moonstar, that's great you had a good scan! Did they see anything to explain the spotting?

MissDoc and Dannypop, I hope your scans go well! 

I had some spotting last week and had an ultrasound at 6w1d. Baby's heartbeat was 120 and measuring perfectly. I have a followup next week. They saw a small SCH.


----------



## Dannypop

Moon how utterly fabulous! 

Jenzy that is so great that there is a SCH to explain away the bleeding. That's such a relief!

Missdoc yipeee for tomorrow and our scans! And you are SO right I do feel completely blessed to be stockpiling some cash. I worked like crazy today but it was from home so I could moan and pretend to dry heave every few minutes in private (I don't feel like I am going to be sick but the nausea is so bad it feels like I should at least be making the appropriate sound effects) ha!


----------



## ButternutBabe

Is anyone else really struggling with their emotions? I'm on the verge of tears (or flat out crying) pretty much constantly. I can't wait till my emotions get under control. I must be driving my husband insane, but he's being an absolute blessing and taking such good care of me.


----------



## NinjaPanda

I've cried at pretty stupid things recently but not too often. I've noticed I do get irritable a lot easier than normal though. It usually takes a lot to irritate me but lately every little thing gets on my nerves! My hubbs just laughs at me.


----------



## Dannypop

Yes Butternut that was me with my last pregnancy. My DH and I have blocked out my behaviour over that time!!! I remember when DS2 was born DH was like, "Oh . My. Word. We are never having another kid again!" Even though we both knew we wanted a 3rd, I don't think he could handle the thought of another me like that again. So far I've been OK but yes the emotions do come over sometimes out of nowhere.

Had my scan this morning! Doc was so, so happy with everything and said I am exactly 7w+1 which is what I thought according to when I O'd (blood tests confirmed this so was easy to pinpoint) I didn't get to hear the heartbeat as he said they now don't like to do so this early as you need a higher frequency doppler which is not the best thing for the baby to be exposed to unnecessarily -it's basically just for the parents to get that wonderful feeling. So he just measured the heartbeat which was 140BPM. So all in all the perfect morning. Now to face the nausea head on!


----------



## Mississippi03

Dannypop said:


> Yes Butternut that was me with my last pregnancy. My DH and I have blocked out my behaviour over that time!!! I remember when DS2 was born DH was like, "Oh . My. Word. We are never having another kid again!" Even though we both knew we wanted a 3rd, I don't think he could handle the thought of another me like that again. So far I've been OK but yes the emotions do come over sometimes out of nowhere.
> 
> Had my scan this morning! Doc was so, so happy with everything and said I am exactly 7w+1 which is what I thought according to when I O'd (blood tests confirmed this so was easy to pinpoint) I didn't get to hear the heartbeat as he said they now don't like to do so this early as you need a higher frequency doppler which is not the best thing for the baby to be exposed to unnecessarily -it's basically just for the parents to get that wonderful feeling. So he just measured the heartbeat which was 140BPM. So all in all the perfect morning. Now to face the nausea head on!

Yay for a great scan!


----------



## MissDoc

Dannypop, yay for a glorious scan! Mine went well too! I am 6 weeks 4 days (and very certain of it, and last week the measurements were on track) but today he's measuring a few days ahead. Growing fast! Saw and heard the heartbeat at 130bpm. Not bad at not-yet 7 weeks. So happy that all looks well. I'm on cloud 9. Other than the nausea, which is intense today!


----------



## Dannypop

Yay Miss doc! Clever little baby growing so beautifully. Hope you are managing with the nausea. It really is a bugger.

Thank heavens today I feel much better -I would be panicking that the queasyness has eased off today but luckily have had my scan so know all is in order so far. I managed to spend the whole morning on my couch so that really did help with how I feel. I know tomorrow it will be back with full force I'm sure.

Now time to fetch the boys from school and then hit the gym (gross)!! Planning on gymming 3 times a week until about 36 weeks like I did with DS1 & 2. It is such a battle but it does help make me feel like I am keeping healthy and circulated!

How is everyone??


----------



## Mississippi03

Ive gotten sick in my mouth twice and its only 7am.. Its going to be a bad day


----------



## NinjaPanda

I wish I could bring myself to hit the gym! I know my doc said I'm okay to run but I'm just so scared. I ran the last two pregnancies that I had losses with so this time around I am taking zero chances. I'm such a paranoid freak.... :(


----------



## JenzyKY

Sorry you are feeling so bad Mississippi. It is almost your next scan, right?


----------



## Mississippi03

JenzyKY said:


> Sorry you are feeling so bad Mississippi. It is almost your next scan, right?

Im in tomorrow just before noon. Havent felt much worry over it. Itll be good to just know.
I got into the midwives. They wanted me to go in monday but im back to work that day so I asked to go after thanksgiving. But I got my midwife that delivered my son so im super happy about that.. And then one other lady


----------



## ButternutBabe

Just had my first scan!! I've one healthy baby with a strong heart beat. My estimated dates were also exactly the same as theirs, still due May 12th. I cried throughout all the measurements being taken because I was just so overwhelmed and happy.


----------



## amanda1235

That's so awesome butternut!!!!


----------



## moonstar_004

ninjapanda, i wish i could hit the gym too. i was one of those women who said - when i get pregnant i'll still stay active, travel blah blah. and bam, 2 miscarriages later and i'm trying to be still as a statue.  to be fair, i was prescribed 2-week leave from work because i spotted a bit at 7 weeks.

dannypop, i'm a bit nervous too as the nausea has eased off today, not completely, but i definitely feel much better. i'll be having another scan in a couple of days, hopefully the little bugger will be right there at 8 weeks give or take 2 days.

butternutbabe, that's wonderful to hear! my due date is may 11, so close to yours. :) and the earliest i could give birth without the baby being premature is april 20th. :) so happy for you.


----------



## JenzyKY

​


Mississippi03 said:


> JenzyKY said:
> 
> 
> Sorry you are feeling so bad Mississippi. It is almost your next scan, right?
> 
> Im in tomorrow just before noon. Havent felt much worry over it. Itll be good to just know.
> I got into the midwives. They wanted me to go in monday but im back to work that day so I asked to go after thanksgiving. But I got my midwife that delivered my son so im super happy about that.. And then one other ladyClick to expand...

Hope your scan goes great today! That's great you got who you want as a midwife.


----------



## Dannypop

Ninja and Moon that is so completely and utterly understandable! The thought of doing any kind of movement that may jeopardize these precious little beans is too scary. Best stay within your comfort zone.

Butternut woopeeee! How fun that we get to hear each other's firsts for every stage of these pregnancies.

Mississippi ha ha sorry I know that's not funny vomiting in your mouth but if we don't laugh then the only other option is to cry! Glad you are getting another appointment soon and that it's with someone you know and trust


----------



## ButternutBabe

moonstar_004 said:


> butternutbabe, that's wonderful to hear! my due date is may 11, so close to yours. :) and the earliest i could give birth without the baby being premature is april 20th. :) so happy for you.

Oh that's awesome! I'm so glad I have you girls to talk to throughout these next few months. 

I have to go back next week for my blood work. They didn't do it at this past appointment because I was still technically under eight weeks (7w5d) and they don't do it before then at the clinic I'm going to.


----------



## Mississippi03

Had to do a transvaginal but saw heartbeat!!


----------



## JenzyKY

Great!!


----------



## Dannypop

Wonderful Mississippi! Mine was also trans-vag. Not the most fun experience but hey ho, it's worth the awkwardness!


----------



## arturia

My first scan was transvag too, honestly once my baby came up on the monitor I was entirely too distracted to notice what the tech was doing. Especially once she put the heartbeat up on the speaker!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Well, I've reached a new low. Hahaha, I was driving to the city today and undid my jeans just to feel more comfortable. They were so uncomfortable while I was sitting but I refuse to change my jeans yet!!!! Lol. Gotta say, it is a good feeling though. It feels more and more real every time. I don't even know how I will react when I get my first u/s done this week.


----------



## Dannypop

Ninja that's awesome! I feel like I can't sit with my legs pressed together -I've got to let them hang open like a man ... Otherwise it feels weird putting that pressure on my pelvis area. When I wake up in the morning my tummy is normal but by midday I have such bloat I could be 5 months along!


----------



## ButternutBabe

For me it's still just the nausea, crying and fatigue. I'm in bed by 8pm almost every night now, and for someone who didn't used to go to bed before midnight that is super early! 

I'm also a bit more lovey and cuddly than I was before. I'm telling my husband how handsome he is about 500 times a day haha. 

I don't feel like these symptoms are too terrible though. I'm able to hide them pretty well when we see people. The worst is the constant nausea and the urge to cry over every tiny little thing, but even that I can hide so long as we aren't out for long periods of time.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Oh, the nausea is still kicking my ass. It comes and goes but now when it comes, I am so close to actually vomitting. It sucks. I've also found I am waking up super early in the morning to pee but I'm the kind of person that can't sleep after waking up so I don't know how I will function if that continues.


----------



## moonstar_004

ditto on peeing! before when i take lots of liquids, i usually pee a lot on one sitting. now it seems my body wants to pee in batches in the middle of the night.


----------



## ButternutBabe

Alright, 8w3d and new symptoms to report! First off the bat is dry skin. My face is so flakey right now I look like a lizard having a bad shed. No where else on my body seems to be dry, just my face, no matter how much I moisturise. 

Second, body pimples! I usually have pretty clear skin and very rarely if ever will get pimples anywhere other than my face. Now my boobs and even legs are getting the occasional spot! 

Also yes, the peeing. It's definitely upgraded in the past few days. I drink a LOT of water so I've always been someone who pees a million times a day, but now it seems I have to go almost every 15 minutes or so. 

Even with all that I cannot wait to go back to the doctors tomorrow for my blood work, in hopes I'll get another ultrasound! I am so ridiculously in love with this tiny wiggly seahorse.


----------



## arturia

I woke up this morning with 4 zits on my face, after weeks of mostly clear skin. 

I almost threw up after having a sip of my morning OJ. It tasted fine but my stomach said 'NO'. It almost turned me off to OJ, but after I mastered the urge to vomit I finished the cup with breakfast and have been sipping on a thermos filled with watered down stuff. (plain water still tastes nasty)

I had spotting yesterday after sex. I freaked out for a good hour, but realized that since it was all brown and stopped right away it was probably just from the sex and an irritated cervix. It was pain-free. I freaked out partially because my symptoms didn't disappear, but I had an overall good day.

Nurse at my OB told me on Thursday I am 8w3d, which would make me 9w0d today, but I'm not updating my ticker until after my nuchal, if they do a dating measurement at that point. I don't want to lose almost a week, I don't think the measurement from 6 weeks was right, etc etc.

No peeing extra like some of you ladies, but maybe that's because I haven't gotten extra fluids... on account of water tasting terrible and scared of drinking too many calories.


----------



## Dannypop

Moon I love your expression peeing in batches!! Ha ha so true!

Thankfully my nausea isn't there every single day all day but I wake up in the morning so worried what the day will hold. Sometimes it only hits after 2pm and gets really bad around dinner time and sometimes it's worse than others. Today is one of those persistent gross days. I hate them! Seriously counting down the days. Probably looking at another 8 weeks of this!


----------



## MissDoc

I can totally second (third, fourth?) the peeing in batches. Soooo much. I have to pee between 3:30 and 4:30AM and once I'm up I'm up for good, so that's been my waking time. Not a fan! I do drink a lot of water but I've been trying to avoid it near bed time, to no avail.

Had a scan yesterday at 7+4. Went well. Measuring on track. Heart rate 152.8. Looked like a big headed sea horse, but a cute one.  I could see the umbilical cord attaching baby to the placenta, which was cool. 

Today is an absolutely crazy day from morning until night in terms of how much I have to do. I'll be at work from 7AM to 5:15PM, then have a few hours of errands to run, then need to come home and pack and do some work from home. Leaving on a conference trip tomorrow morning and will be gone until Sunday. Really hope this little sea horse doesn't make me unbearably nauseated today, or the rest of this week!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Yup! I hear ya! I was up at 5:30 am today. -.-


----------



## JenzyKY

arturia said:


> No peeing extra like some of you ladies, but maybe that's because I haven't gotten extra fluids... on account of water tasting terrible and scared of drinking too many calories.

I put a little bit of juice in water and it makes it bearable for me. So, some extra calories but much less.


----------



## arturia

I'm doing half water half oj but I can't be guzzling that all day. I bring a thermos at work and drink coffee and maybe tea the rest of the time.


----------



## amanda1235

I had my 8 week scan today, and they found another one!! That being said, one baby has a nice heartbeat of 170, but measured 7w4d even though they say I should be 8+1, and I thought I was 8+2. I'm trying not to stress, as the hb was strong, and I've read all over the place that measurements can be off by up to a week. The other baby only measured 6w2d and was too small to get a heartbeat reading, although there was something there. The tech is pretty sure I'll lose that one, but at least there's one strong little bub. 
Anyone have any thoughts on the measuring smaller, or much smaller twin?


----------



## MissDoc

Wow Amanda! Congrats on the twins. For now, I'd just be excited. I wouldn't necessarily jump to the conclusion that you'll lose one. It may happen, but I think an equal possibility is it will be just fine and is only a bit behind. Sometimes they can't really get a good view/angle on both babies in the same way, so it's really hard to tell. It's really common for babies scan measurements to be way off. My singleton's first scan was spot on, but just one week later it was measuring ahead, and then the very next week back on track. The tech seemed alarmed this week that my baby was only measuring 7+4, and I had to remind her that the baby IS 7 weeks 4 days, it was just measuring ahead last week. I think it's really common. So I wouldn't be too alarmed quite yet! I'll hope that the little one catches up and grows quickly! When is your next scan?


----------



## ButternutBabe

Congrats and best wishes to you Amanda! I hoped for twins myself even though they don't run in my family but I've ended up with one healthy singleton instead which I'm just as happy with. Whatever happens know that you have love and support here. 

I just had my blood taken, another ultrasound and a full body exam. Everything is totally normal and right on track. My doctor is such a funny and lovely guy, I'm so glad I ended up with him. Now I don't need to go back (unless something happens) for another four weeks! He said if I want to come in just to hear the heart beat I'm more than welcome to but it's not necessary. Next time I go I can volunteer to do the harmony test which I will be doing. I'd like to be as prepared as possible if there's something unusual going on.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Well, just got back from my u/s appt and looks like I have a new EDD... May 18th! Baby measured at 7w6d with a heart rate of 157bpm :happydance:


----------



## Dannypop

Oh MissDoc how funny that you had to be the reassuring voice to the tech! That's so awesome.

Glad everyone is coming along healthily and happily. 

It seems like things have changed since I last had a baby 3 yrs ago. When I went for my 7 week scan last week, my Gynae was like, I don't need to see you again until 17 weeks (a month after my 13 week fetal assessment scan -fetal assessment is done by a specialist practice across the road) but if I want to come see him in a few weeks then I can. Last time I would have seen him at 7 weeks, 11 weeks and then the 13 week scan and then 17 weeks etc every 4 weeks. 

I know it costs extra cause it is all private care but I just feel that in a few weeks time I will want the reassurance. Perhaps it's because the Gynae fees have gone up in the country that he doesn't "insist" on seeing you for that extra scan like he did last time with DS1 and DS2. I am not upset at all and know that I needn't go for the extra scan but I LOVE them!! So I will :)


----------



## ButternutBabe

Hey everyone! Thought I'd check in again seeing as I'm 9 weeks today :) 

I'm still throwing up almost every afternoon but I feel like I'm crying a whole lot less! All of these terrible first tri symptoms are supposed to end at ten weeks so I'm looking forward to that haha 

How's everyone else going?


----------



## amanda1235

I'm 8+5 today, and the last two days were terrible for nausea and emotional meltdowns. Poor hubby. Today was slightly better, but still felt crappy all day. Anxious to be in 2nd tri!


----------



## Dannypop

Feeling gross! Hate that I have to break each day down into little units to get through them. Burping every 7 minutes. Feel so bad for feeling so sorry for myself as I am not actually puking and so many woman have it so much worse than this but aaaaaaaaaaagh! Make it stop


----------



## maryp0ppins

Dannypop said:


> Feeling gross! Hate that I have to break each day down into little units to get through them. Burping every 7 minutes. Feel so bad for feeling so sorry for myself as I am not actually puking and so many woman have it so much worse than this but aaaaaaaaaaagh! Make it stop

I haven't puked either but do burp a lot! DH thinks its gross but I really can't help it.


----------



## maryp0ppins

DH and I went to our first scan this morning.
Baby measuring spot on at 8 weeks and heartbeat was 168 bpm,she played it for us and it was amazing. Can't believe my body is growing a human! Feels very real now.


----------



## NinjaPanda

I'm still feeling horrible. Can't wait for first tri to be over! Last night I could barely move, I felt so ill. I even fell asleep during a conference for work. LOL Thankfully I was sitting in the back of the room!


----------



## moonstar_004

Just had my first abdominal ultrasound as all ultrasounds prior to this were transvs. Our baby is now measuring 2.7 cm at 9w4d. :) By due date I'm at 9w2d, but I learned with all the scans I've been having is that they sometimes differ by a day or two. 

We clearly saw the head & a bit of the cord. The little bean kept on moving too! Such a show off. :)


----------



## arturia

I threw up for the first time yesterday. :( Seconding the constant burping. That's annoying, though I'd take it over the constant nausea. Which has kind of transformed to milder nausea with higher odds of gagging, and apparently subsequent vomiting.


----------



## Dannypop

Mary how amazing! That heartbeat sounds like what I was hoping to hear: over 160BPM - cause they say that often indicates girl! At my 7 week scan mine was 140 just like with the boys. Am officially 9 weeks today and go for a scan next week Tuesday. 

Moon that is so exciting! My absolute best is watching them squiggle around. So adorable!

Arturia I am so sorry hun. How bloody awful to be puking. I agree, I would happily burp every minute of the day instead of this nausea. In fact the burping helps ease it a bit for me!

Anyway, 4 more weeks till my 13 week fetal assessment scan and when we will find out the gender! I know it sounds super early to find out at that gestation but it is common practice in SA and I have rarely heard of them getting it wrong. I am so so so nervous of gender disappointment as I have always dreamed of having a girl last. If this is a 3rd boy I think it may take me a lot of time to embrace the fact that I will only ever be a mom of boys. Buts that's a story for a whole new thread!!


----------



## JenzyKY

I had an ultrasound last week that was great and all my bloodwork/urine came back perfect.  

I'm so happy I found unisom/b6 this pregnancy. I feel so much better. Anyone who is suffering with nausea should look into it or diclegis. Diclegis was just too expensive with my insurance.

Dannypop, wow they can do gender then? I've seen them get them wrong at 16 weeks so I wouldn't buy anything yet with that but it'd be cool to see if it is correct.


----------



## MissDoc

Hey ladies, I'm still struggling through the morning sickness. Worst in the early morning and night times, but today it is making an appearance all day. 

I have a scan tomorrow, which I'm looking forward to, but I wish I could just speed up time by about a month so I could closer to being past the first tri. I just feel so icky and am ready to feel safer about this little baby. 

In 10 days I have NIPT blood testing, so I will get to find out gender and chromosomal health from those results. That will be very helpful in soothing my worry if it comes out well.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Aww, Danny I hear ya about the fear of gender disappointment. I feel so silly to say it but I just want a girl so badly and when I first found out I was pregnant, I just had a feeling it was a girl so I'd be really sad if it were a boy. I'd love my little bean no matter what but you can't help but feel a slight pang of disappointment.


----------



## arturia

Jenzy that's pretty awful that you say Diclegis is too expensive. It's the same thing as Diclectin but that cost me hardly anything at all after my coverage.

On the topic of gender at 13 weeks the nub should be visible then and research has been done on nub theory. So not just an old wives tale.

I haven't decided what my preference is though intuition says boy. I think dh slightly hopes for a girl.


----------



## Dannypop

Yup I know it's so weird how we are literally the only country that confidently reveals gender at 13 weeks. It's a given. You go for your 13 week fetal assessment and part of that excitement is the gender reveal. Now that I know how easily it can be wrong I am a little less confident myself!

I'm not sure how it works elsewhere but here it's a dedicated clinic that specializes in obstetric and gynecological imaging. They only do 13 and 20 week scans and their sonographers are doctors. 

However, if they say girl this time I am only going to be cautiously optimistic and not go out and buy a whole bunch of things!! I was so relieved when my first was a boy as I wanted a boy if I was only able to have one child. And then a brother for him was another dream. Now it's time to make way for my daughter! For the relationship we can hopefully have when she is my age now. I know I am sounding very selfish and "I want I want!" but this is my honest dream.

Anyway, yes this nausea is so unrelenting and debilitating. I hate wishing time away but come on 2nd tri! I am nervous for each new day what it will bring; how bad today???! Shame Missdoc I also feel you about worrying and wanting to be in the safer waters of 2nd tri xx


----------



## maryp0ppins

I saw the doctor yesterday to get my midwife referral (finally!) And today when I took back my exemption paperwork (we get free perscriptions and dental care in the UK when pregnant :) ) they gave me my flu vaccine.

I see the midwife on the 21 of October to have my booking in.


----------



## MissDoc

Oh my goodness, my scan today was such fun. Baby was a wiggle worm and moved all over the place, waving it's little arms and legs. It looked exactly like a dancing gummy bear. So sweet!


----------



## maryp0ppins

How exciting! Mine was not moving when we saw him/her but the lady said movement starts in the 8th week so a few days can make a difference.


----------



## arturia

maryp0ppins said:


> I saw the doctor yesterday to get my midwife referral (finally!) And today when I took back my exemption paperwork (we get free perscriptions and dental care in the UK when pregnant :) ) they gave me my flu vaccine.
> 
> I see the midwife on the 21 of October to have my booking in.

I seriously wish it was that easy to get a midwife here. I applied the DAY I found out I was pregnant, but learned later that the application didn't go through properly. I then applied AGAIN at 5.5 weeks. I heard back requesting a 'secondary' form get filled out specific to the midwife group, and now I've been waitlisted. I'm about 99.9% certain I will never get an offer at this point. So OB and hospital birth (and likely at my least wanted hospital) it is. Though my OB has excellent reviews online AND gets mentioned over and over again glowingly in forums, so there's that at least.

Midwifery is seriously underfunded here. They started a program in one of our provincial universities, one so over-subscribed the competitive grade was 4.0 (perfection needed, jeez) and then refused to fund the grads.


----------



## amanda1235

Hey! So update, had a scan today and looks like we've lost or are losing twin B. Still measuring 6w4d and I'm 9+2. However, twin A was measuring a couple days ahead with a steady heartbeat of 170!


----------



## MissDoc

Amanda, I'm sorry that Twin B isn't growing on track. So thrilled for you that Twin A is a healthy and hearty little one, though!


----------



## maryp0ppins

arturia said:


> maryp0ppins said:
> 
> 
> I saw the doctor yesterday to get my midwife referral (finally!) And today when I took back my exemption paperwork (we get free perscriptions and dental care in the UK when pregnant :) ) they gave me my flu vaccine.
> 
> I see the midwife on the 21 of October to have my booking in.
> 
> I seriously wish it was that easy to get a midwife here. I applied the DAY I found out I was pregnant, but learned later that the application didn't go through properly. I then applied AGAIN at 5.5 weeks. I heard back requesting a 'secondary' form get filled out specific to the midwife group, and now I've been waitlisted. I'm about 99.9% certain I will never get an offer at this point. So OB and hospital birth (and likely at my least wanted hospital) it is. Though my OB has excellent reviews online AND gets mentioned over and over again glowingly in forums, so there's that at least.
> 
> Midwifery is seriously underfunded here. They started a program in one of our provincial universities, one so over-subscribed the competitive grade was 4.0 (perfection needed, jeez) and then refused to fund the grads.Click to expand...

Everyone here sees a midwife unless you are high risk. I won't see a doctor again now.


----------



## maryp0ppins

amanda1235 said:


> Hey! So update, had a scan today and looks like we've lost or are losing twin B. Still measuring 6w4d and I'm 9+2. However, twin A was measuring a couple days ahead with a steady heartbeat of 170!

Sorry to hear one has stopped growing.


----------



## ButternutBabe

Anyone else noticing a mood change? I'm crying a lot less and feel generally less mopey, but I am much quicker to aggitate. 

There's been a few times this week where my partner has done completely innocent no harm intended things that have caused me to lash out or speak unkindly for really no reason at all. Very odd for me. 

I don't have another scan until the end of the month so nothing fun to report till then. I'm still as sick as ever (throwing up daily) and sleeping for 10+ hours a day and still feel tired.


----------



## amanda1235

Butternut I'm actually finding the opposite lol. I've found myself starting to cry at commercials, or anything even remotely sad on tv or in movies. I have noticed that I'm not feeling AS nauseous as I was. Still feel icky, buts it's on and off now, not 100% of the time like before. Of course this worries me, but since I saw everything was ok yesterday trying to just hope that maybe I'm one of the lucky ones that ms ends early or right at 12 weeks. Since I'm high risk, I'll be getting weekly scans for the next couple weeks. I'm 9+3 today. Can't believe I've made it this far!


----------



## MissDoc

Amanda, yay for weekly scans. They have been so reassuring for me. But next week is my last weekly scan, and then I will be on the "typical" schedule for normal pregnancies. This week's scan was so fun because the baby was moving and wiggling all over like a dancing gummy bear.


----------



## ButternutBabe

amanda1235 said:


> I have noticed that I'm not feeling AS nauseous as I was. Still feel icky, buts it's on and off now, not 100% of the time like before. Of course this worries me, but since I saw everything was ok yesterday trying to just hope that maybe I'm one of the lucky ones that ms ends early or right at 12 weeks. Since I'm high risk, I'll be getting weekly scans for the next couple weeks. I'm 9+3 today. Can't believe I've made it this far!

My doctor told me my nausea will peak at 10 weeks and then gradually get better again. We're almost same day buddies!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Butternut, you can add me to the easily agitated list. Right now everything annoys me. Lol, at one point today I almost told the hubbs (who is currently travelling in Europe) to stop being such a needy woman.


----------



## ButternutBabe

NinjaPanda said:


> Butternut, you can add me to the easily agitated list. Right now everything annoys me. Lol, at one point today I almost told the hubbs (who is currently travelling in Europe) to stop being such a needy woman.

Haha I am sooo snappy and that's not my usual personality at all. Anything even mildly annoying turns me into a total grump monster.


----------



## moonstar_004

ButternutBabe said:


> amanda1235 said:
> 
> 
> I have noticed that I'm not feeling AS nauseous as I was. Still feel icky, buts it's on and off now, not 100% of the time like before. Of course this worries me, but since I saw everything was ok yesterday trying to just hope that maybe I'm one of the lucky ones that ms ends early or right at 12 weeks. Since I'm high risk, I'll be getting weekly scans for the next couple weeks. I'm 9+3 today. Can't believe I've made it this far!
> 
> My doctor told me my naesea will peak at 10 weeks and then gradually get better again. We're almost same day buddies!Click to expand...

It's so timely I read this because I'm exactly 10 weeks today and I FEEL SO BAD. :sick: I had to drag myself to work, and now that I just got to work, I wanna go home already and crawl into bed.


----------



## ButternutBabe

Well hopefully you'll be getting better from now on, Moonstar!! It should be totally gone for all of us by about fifteen weeks (this is my first pregnancy and I'm relying heavily on what my doctor tells me). I really really hope it does go away, I don't know how much longer I can endure all this vomiting.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Oh man, Moonstar.... I'm only 9 weeks and I know exactly what you mean... I wake up and am already ready to go back to sleep before work even starts! I could sleep all day!!!


----------



## amanda1235

Lol so this afternoon was terrible, must have jinxed it this morning when I said I wasn't as nauseous lol. And yay almost same day buddies butternut :)


----------



## ButternutBabe

Anyone else doing stupid gender prediction things? I've done the ring/hair test and it's told me both boy and girl (seems totally random each time I do it). I know I'll be happy either way but man I wanna know!


----------



## amanda1235

Butternut I haven't tried any of the prediction things, but last night I had a dream that I was having a boy. I've read that when you dream one, you're having the other, but I'm sure there is NO evidence to support that lol.


----------



## ButternutBabe

amanda1235 said:


> Butternut I haven't tried any of the prediction things, but last night I had a dream that I was having a boy. I've read that when you dream one, you're having the other, but I'm sure there is NO evidence to support that lol.

I know it's all a bunch of baloney but it's still fun haha


----------



## Dannypop

Amanda how you feeling about things? Really hope you are OK and that your pregnancy is a beautiful and healthy one. 

So nice to be able to moan to you ladies. I am 9+4 today and the nausea is starting earlier in the day now. I can't remember how it peaked last time just that I felt exactly like this. My mom reckons I am worse but I am probably just moaning more. Nervous for it to peak next week! It feels pretty peaky right now! I am literally just about tolerating it without needing to take meds. If it gets any worse I shall ask my Gynae for something.


----------



## amanda1235

Danny I'm feeling pretty good. Obviously I'm sad that we lost the little twin, but at the same time I'm grateful for the strong one we do have. Also I'm already a nervous wreck, so carrying twins would have made the whole pregnancy so much more stressful. 

I'm starting to feel a bit better, which is a little stressful, as I thought it was supposed to last longer, but anxious for my 10+2 week scan on Tuesday :)


----------



## MissDoc

Butternut, I sent an early scan into be analyzed by the "gender experts" websites for the ramzi method. Haha. I'm sure it's total malarkey, but they said baby boy and that's what my early instinct was too. Now I'm back to feeling 50/50 but for weeks I was stuck on the feeling that it was a boy. I'm very ready to know too! I'm going to do NIPT testing, so hopefully will know in 2 weeks or maybe a little more. Very excited about that.


----------



## maryp0ppins

I was hoping to be one of those women who escapes actually throwing up....not so! It started about 30 minutes ago.
I got up this morning with so much energy, I even went to the gym for a swim!


----------



## MissDoc

Oh, Mary, I'm so sorry! It has happened to me too and I also thought I would avoid it. Let's just tell ourselves that a month from now we'll be on the downswing of symptoms hopefully! Hope it's a one time deal for you and doesn't come back!


----------



## NinjaPanda

At this point I WISH I would throw up.... my nausea is so bad right now that I'd almost welcome it. ughhh. I feel like I've been hit by a truck. My whole body aches and I can't seem to get a good night's sleep.


----------



## Dannypop

amanda1235 said:


> Danny I'm feeling pretty good. Obviously I'm sad that we lost the little twin, but at the same time I'm grateful for the strong one we do have. Also I'm already a nervous wreck, so carrying twins would have made the whole pregnancy so much more stressful.
> 
> I'm starting to feel a bit better, which is a little stressful, as I thought it was supposed to last longer, but anxious for my 10+2 week scan on Tuesday :)

Oh thank goodness. So glad you are settling in to the pregnancy. I also have my scan on Tues! I will be 10+1!! Let me know how you're goes. I know how awful it is when you feel sick and then it's worse when you feel better but luckily the scan will ease any worries of yours :)


----------



## ButternutBabe

I'm ten weeks today! Very much looking forward to feeling better so let's hope this downward slope to the honeymoon phase is as easy as I've been told it is.


----------



## Mississippi03

MissDoc said:


> Butternut, I sent an early scan into be analyzed by the "gender experts" websites for the ramzi method. Haha. I'm sure it's total malarkey, but they said baby boy and that's what my early instinct was too. Now I'm back to feeling 50/50 but for weeks I was stuck on the feeling that it was a boy. I'm very ready to know too! I'm going to do NIPT testing, so hopefully will know in 2 weeks or maybe a little more. Very excited about that.

I sent mine too lol.. They said girl which is also my instinct. We will see at christmas time i suppose. But now im adament its a gil and think ill be all wtf if its not haha


----------



## NinjaPanda

where are these "gender experts" website? I am interested... lol


----------



## Mississippi03

NinjaPanda said:


> where are these "gender experts" website? I am interested... lol

Www.thegenderexperts.com


----------



## ButternutBabe

I'm super curious, if it was free I'd do it, but I don't think i'll spend $10 for a guess when I'll get to find out the gender for sure (via the harmony test) in just two weeks! Still definitely let us know if they end up getting it right for you ladies when you find out the gender for sure. 

I genuinely believe my nausea is a little better! It could all be in my head but I feel like now I've hit that ten week bump it's all going to be easy breezy. The only thing really getting me down now is my exhaustion and gross smells, I struggle to make it through the day without falling asleep and the smell of bananas make me gag. 

I know this has been said earlier, but for how many of us will this be our first child? It'll be my first! I'll also be the first in my friendship circle to have kids.. none of them even want kids. I'm kind of worried they'll stop wanting to hang out once they find out I'm pregnant.


----------



## ButternutBabe

So I've just spent a while looking at old wives tales and made a thread in the gender prediction forum, just as a bit of fun. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/g...avings-more-old-wives-tales.html#post37826217


----------



## arturia

Ugh. My nausea mostly went away just to be replaced by the urge to vomit all the time. I hadn't thrown up before the Friday before last, now I've thrown up about 4 or 5 times this week. Ugggh.

I think I feel another one coming on, maybe. :sick:


----------



## ButternutBabe

arturia said:


> Ugh. My nausea mostly went away just to be replaced by the urge to vomit all the time. I hadn't thrown up before the Friday before last, now I've thrown up about 4 or 5 times this week. Ugggh.
> 
> I think I feel another one coming on, maybe. :sick:

Been there! It's definitely not fun. I'm feeling so much better this week, really hoping this settled stomach is gonna stick around. Hopefully yours will calm down soon! 

Also something that got me through all the vomit without going insane was the reminder that it means my baby is strong, healthy and growing like a champ xx


----------



## Mississippi03

ButternutBabe said:


> I'm super curious, if it was free I'd do it, but I don't think i'll spend $10 for a guess when I'll get to find out the gender for sure (via the harmony test) in just two weeks! Still definitely let us know if they end up getting it right for you ladies when you find out the gender for sure.
> 
> I genuinely believe my nausea is a little better! It could all be in my head but I feel like now I've hit that ten week bump it's all going to be easy breezy. The only thing really getting me down now is my exhaustion and gross smells, I struggle to make it through the day without falling asleep and the smell of bananas make me gag.
> 
> I know this has been said earlier, but for how many of us will this be our first child? It'll be my first! I'll also be the first in my friendship circle to have kids.. none of them even want kids. I'm kind of worried they'll stop wanting to hang out once they find out I'm pregnant.

Most of my friends bailed when i had my son.. I truly feel i dont have 'good' friends anymore.. I have friends that call when its convenient for them. Now im onto my second lol its going to be worse..

But youll make new friends.. I think thats part of being parents.. You make other parent frunds.. Hopefully!


----------



## ButternutBabe

Argh, I know that's a common experience but it still does make me sad. I do hope I'll make a bunch of new mom friends when the time comes.


----------



## JenzyKY

I had to find new Mom friends. I did a meetup playgroup and found all the people I hang out with now.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Lol, I've been looking into old wives tales and stuff too, Butternut. Also, according to that ramzi theory I'm having a boy which just feels off to me. I don't know but every time I try to envision this little one being a boy, it feels off. I have a very strong feeling it's a girl but who knows? Guess we will find out eventually!

As for the mom friends thing.... yeeeeeeaaaaaah, I live in a very small and close knit community. I'm a bit of an outsider because I'm not originally from here so I'm hoping I'll be able to make some "mommy friends" by the time the little one comes around..


----------



## Dannypop

Butternut it is a worrying thought -all of my friends started having babies at the same time but my 2 best friends still don't have kids. I don't see them as much but when I do it is exactly the same. I don't talk about kids when I am with them as I don't want to. With them I like to relive my single life ha ha and it's really great to be able to switch off from the routine for a while with them. It will be different but you will find your new way round the friendships. 

I moved to a new city when DS1 was a few months old and made a whole bunch of amazing friends through joining moms and tots groups, swimming etc. We then did play dates together and even started handing out for dinners with the OHs. You will carve out a little friend niche for yourself I promise!


----------



## Mummy_Claire

Hello! 
My name is Claire, I'm due on (I think!) May 12th! My scan is not until November 1st, it feels like a lifetime away!

looking forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## ButternutBabe

Welcome Claire! Gosh that's such a long wait for your first scan! I've had two already and I'll be having a third on October 31st. 

I've had multiple early losses so I definitely couldn't wait, the stress of not knowing if everything was okay would of done me much more harm than good. 

Danny & Jenzy while it's always hard making new friends I'm kind of excited to meet some people who are more on the same page as I am in life. A lot of my current friends just want to get drunk and party nonstop just like when they were in college. I'm still in my early twenties but most of them are in their thirties (my husbands age) and it seems odd that they aren't tired of that and ready for the next step. 

Ninja my husband is convinced we'll have a girl purely because he really really wants all boys. I've no idea but I do keep referring to my belly as a he for some reason!


----------



## arturia

I'm in the process of making new mom friends. I have a couple already but need more. A friend of mine who moved out of the city last year said one of her other friends got pregnant around the same time as me, so getting to know her. Then there's mom groups sometimes formed through forums that leak onto Facebook secret groups or people you might meet during your childbirthing classes (if it's your first) or daycare. It'll come if you're open to meeting and befriending new people. From MY perspective, just got to remember to interact and plan coffee dates and the like. I'm so bad at it. :haha:


----------



## ButternutBabe

Omg spoke too soon. Definitely sick again today &#128567;


----------



## amanda1235

Lol me too! Just constant nausea.


----------



## workingttc

Hi! :flower: Just read through this thread and would love to join. I'm due May 21 or so I think. I have two already (4.5 and 2.5) and we had been trying for this baby for about a year. Was shocked (and still am) to learn at my 8 week scan last week (first scan this pregnancy) that it's twins! I'm still wrapping my mind around how I'm possibly going to manage that, but at the same time nervous and hoping all will be ok with both babies. At the scan, both were growing really well and had great heartbeats, but one is in a smaller sac (despite being same size as his/her twin). So a bit anxious about that. About 10 days till my next scan. 

Anyway, I saw on here that someone has 2 boys and is expecting a third - that is what I have as well and I'm really hoping for at least one girl too.

Hi to all of you!


----------



## MissDoc

WorkingTTC, congrats on the twins! How wild and exciting that must be. I hope there's a little girl in there brewing for you. 

AFM, Had my last weekly scan at the fertility clinic today. It was lovely. Baby was measuring a couple days ahead and everything looked beautiful. Flailing arms and legs... even saw fingers and tiny feet. Heart beat still wonderful. Wiggly babies are the best on scans. So precious! Now I'm being sent back to obgyn. I've been so spoiled getting to see this baby so much, it'll be hard to revert to "care as usual." Lol.


----------



## amanda1235

Hey! Twins!!! That's awesome :)

I also just graduated from my fertility clinic today, I'm 10+2 and baby measured a couple days ahead, and heartbeat 173. Definitely got to see him/her wiggling around too! I was also diagnosed with a couple small subchorionic hematomas though, so told to take it easy, no lifting, etc. When I asked about whether or not it could cause problems, she mentioned miscarriage which freaked me out. She did say not to worry though. The nurses also told me that it could be because of the vanishing twin, and that it's common in IVF pregnancies. Trying to be calm! I've had zero bleeding though.


----------



## arturia

Second scan tomorrow, the nuchal. Nervous and excited!


----------



## Dannypop

Welcome Claire and Working!! So glad to have you ladies in our lovely group. Working I've got 2 boys (almost 6 and 3) and desperately hoping for a girl! Will be nice to keep each other company with our little gender journey until we find out. How exciting for twins!

Yup Butternut it's tricky when all your friends just want to go out on the piss. I'm 34 and still love a razzel or two but literally once or twice a year! It will be so refreshing to join up with other people who are going through the same life stage as you. My mom friends range between 25-45 and the age gap is irrelevant cause we are all going through the same things. It's fab. 

I had a scan today and was so relieved to see the heartbeat. At 10+1 it was 163 BPM. And so amazing to see the little one wriggling about!

And enough with the nausea already!!!!!


----------



## Dannypop

Amanda and Missdoc how fabulous to have had these regular scans and to see that everything is developing so beautifully.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Hey, random question but has anyone here been on anxiety meds while pregnant? I was just prescribed anxiety meds today and I'm a bit nervous about taking them....


----------



## workingttc

Nice to meet you all. Dannypop, when will you find out the gender? I was all set to do the 10 week blood test we have here but apparently that doesn't work for twins. So I have to wait until 20 weeks! (That's the norm, I think, in the U.S.) Very frustrating!

No experience with anxiety meds Ninja, sorry.

And congrats to all of you on the recent scans. How exciting!

I made mom friends through a mommy and me group with my first and it was a lifesaver. It's so hard when your friends are not in the same place as you are in terms of family. I honestly barely see my friends without kids any more. I feel bad about it, because I know they don't/can't understand why we aren't really available to them any more. But our schedules are just soooo different.


----------



## Mississippi03

NinjaPanda said:


> Hey, random question but has anyone here been on anxiety meds while pregnant? I was just prescribed anxiety meds today and I'm a bit nervous about taking them....

Ive never been on meds for my very mild anxiety.. Really only experience slight attacks when i feel out of control of my own body.. (When my husband is driving irratically, feeling sick to my stomach with like diarrhea) but as you can imagine this gets worse with pregnancy as im constanly nauseous and go back and forth on ends of bowel issues. I have questioned asking for meds but much like you just not wanting to risk it. I know its one of those if benefits outweigh the risks things.

For myself with the attacks ive found lying down.. Cold cloth on face or back of neck, colder climate (leaving indoors and going outside to get air at night), deep breathing.. Can sometimes help ground me a bit. Rhe other thing is weight.. Might sound dumb.. I ask my husband to lie on me lol.. Same idea as the thunder coat for dogs in storms or weighted vests for children with autism.. It settles me. BUT while i can do this now obviously as me belly grows i can not. 

Anywho really, if you need it you need it, you have to tke care of you first momma!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Yeah, I suffer from a fairly severe case of generalized anxiety disorder with panic attacks. The miscarriage history combined with current pregnancy makes it worse. The doc said without a doubt I need them but I've had this anxiety disorder since I was a kid and was never medicated so it worries me. The doc says it's relatively safe though and he specializes in maternal care. He did tell me not to google the meds though. Hahaha

On another note: The hubbs is finally back today and he brought me back a big pack of Prawn cocktail crisps which I have been CRAVING but can't get in Canada. I was so happy! He got me other things but the crisps trumped all. LMAO


----------



## ButternutBabe

So many exciting things going on! 

I'm sorry I don't have any experience with anxiety meds Ninja, but my advice is to just trust your doctor and not think about it too much. Getting increased anxiety due to worrying about treating your anxiety doesn't sound healthy or fun for anyone. 

One and a half weeks till I get to see bubs again! I'm so excited to see some wiggles.


----------



## arturia

Had a decent scan today. Baby is alive and well, but couldn't catch the nuchal thickness as it wasn't visible. Measuring about 4 days behind LMP. That's one day off from the OB measurement at 6w so have updated my ticker.


----------



## ButternutBabe

I am so tired. All the time. How do people do this when they already have children to care for?? 

I want to have all of my future kids to be close in age, but how can I care for a toddler if I'm constantly exhausted?


----------



## amanda1235

Butternut, I've been thinking that lately too. Although it's more for the nausea/feeling like crap.


----------



## moonstar_004

i hear ya about feeling exhausted all the time. i seem to crash a little bit after lunch, and feel a lot worse in the evenings. 

in other (good) news, i had my 11-week scan today. baby is already measuring at 12 weeks, and saw the little bean jump a few times. :) looks more like a baby too, not just a blob, with a heartbeat of 167. just over the moon since we never really got this far before. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Baby11weeks_cropped.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ButternutBabe

Beautiful scan Moonstar! Are you going to start telling people soon? I still haven't told my parents yet!


----------



## moonstar_004

ButternutBabe said:


> Beautiful scan Moonstar! Are you going to start telling people soon? I still haven't told my parents yet!

oh, most of our close family and friends already know. i had to have a 2-week leave from work because i slightly bled on my 7th week, that's when we told most of them - for a bit of support since this my 3rd pregnancy in 1 year's span, and they all got to know about the previous 2 pregnancies after the fact.

so when are you gonna tell??? :)


----------



## ButternutBabe

moonstar_004 said:


> ButternutBabe said:
> 
> 
> Beautiful scan Moonstar! Are you going to start telling people soon? I still haven't told my parents yet!
> 
> oh, most of our close family and friends already know. i had to have a 2-week leave from work because i slightly bled on my 7th week, that's when we told most of them - for a bit of support since this my 3rd pregnancy in 1 year's span, and they all got to know about the previous 2 pregnancies after the fact.
> 
> so when are you gonna tell??? :)Click to expand...

I think I want to wait until thanks giving or even christmas, but it's going to be very hard waiting that long!


----------



## maryp0ppins

I have my booking in appointment with the midwife tomorrow morning and my 12 week scan is booked for 4 November. Cant wait to see baby!


----------



## Mississippi03

NinjaPanda said:


> Yeah, I suffer from a fairly severe case of generalized anxiety disorder with panic attacks. The miscarriage history combined with current pregnancy makes it worse. The doc said without a doubt I need them but I've had this anxiety disorder since I was a kid and was never medicated so it worries me. The doc says it's relatively safe though and he specializes in maternal care. He did tell me not to google the meds though. Hahaha
> 
> On another note: The hubbs is finally back today and he brought me back a big pack of Prawn cocktail crisps which I have been CRAVING but can't get in Canada. I was so happy! He got me other things but the crisps trumped all. LMAO

Where are you? In in kingston ON and we have prawn chips here.. Asian grocery stores and our thai restaurants carry them.. Though ive never been a fan lol


----------



## Mississippi03

ButternutBabe said:


> I am so tired. All the time. How do people do this when they already have children to care for??
> 
> I want to have all of my future kids to be close in age, but how can I care for a toddler if I'm constantly exhausted?

My lo just turned one.. And i just started back to work three weeks ago.. Honest its hell.. Plus ive also picked up every cold nd flu bug he has brought back from day care. The no naps after work is killing me. I have no life.. I live to go to bed at 8pm and i seriously do every night. I need out of first tri bad lol


----------



## ButternutBabe

Mississippi03 said:


> ButternutBabe said:
> 
> 
> I am so tired. All the time. How do people do this when they already have children to care for??
> 
> I want to have all of my future kids to be close in age, but how can I care for a toddler if I'm constantly exhausted?
> 
> My lo just turned one.. And i just started back to work three weeks ago.. Honest its hell.. Plus ive also picked up every cold nd flu bug he has brought back from day care. The no naps after work is killing me. I have no life.. I live to go to bed at 8pm and i seriously do every night. I need out of first tri bad lolClick to expand...

Argh I can't say I'm looking forward to that, but at the same time I absolutely love having siblings close in age to myself and want that for my kids too. I hope your lo is sleeping well and treating you kindly! First tri will be over very soon. X


----------



## JenzyKY

I don't think I'd have made it with babies close in age. I'd have been a zombie as my toddler didn't start consistently sleeping through the night until now and he is 3! He watches a bit more TV now than I'd like but sometimes I just can't get off the couch.


----------



## ButternutBabe

I spend every afternoon sleeping, so I totally think a bit of tv parenting is excusable haha 

My husband has told one of his work colleagues, I know I shouldn't be mad but I'm still not ready for people to know. If I lose this one (and chances of that are very slim at this point but still) I don't want him to have to share that news.


----------



## JenzyKY

I've only told 2 friends. My parents are coming next weekend then we will tell my inlaws the next. I wanted to do it in person.


----------



## maryp0ppins

I had my booking in appointment this morning.
Everything went well and I am low-risk.
Scan is 2 weeks from today.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Mississippi... really?!?! I'm in Saskatchewan. Hmmmmm, I may have to send my Grandma on an Asian grocery store mission in Ottawa!!! LOL


----------



## Mississippi03

NinjaPanda said:


> Mississippi... really?!?! I'm in Saskatchewan. Hmmmmm, I may have to send my Grandma on an Asian grocery store mission in Ottawa!!! LOL

Oh ottawa has a huge asian market there.. They would for sure have them


----------



## Dannypop

Working I am so desperate to find out! We get told at our 13 week fetal assessment so only 3 more weeks to go! Such a pity you can't do the blood test with the twins.

I also don't see much of my friends without kids and I do feel like it's somehow my fault with my limited set of places I can go, times I can see them etc even though I know they could just as easily adjust and come see me for a crazy afternoon in a kids play area ... And they do -it just always feels a little "cringe" as the differences in our lives are so highlighted. 

Butternut I feel your concern! I can honestly say that the only way I can imagine coping is with a big age gap of at least 2.5-3 years, otherwise you need some seriously dedicated family members who can take over for you while you nurse your own nausea. 

Mary hooray! Fabulous fabulous news. 

Well I am 10+4 today and it seems like since yesterday the nausea has lifted in intensity. It's still there but not nearly as debilitating. 

How is everyone going?


----------



## NinjaPanda

I wish my nausea has subsided.... it comes and goes right now but currently when it comes, it is the worst ever. I'm at the point where I can barely eat anything cuz everything makes me feel like puking! My dinner tonight was pickles and cheese :(


----------



## ButternutBabe

I wasn't sick at all today but I'm quietly counting my blessings, who knows if it's actually gone for good or not. Over all I'm feeling great! Far less moody, haven't cried in a few days, but still sleepy haha. 

I'm 11 weeks today! It is going so fast now, I will be showing in no time!


----------



## Mummy_Claire

Hey all! I had to move my scan to the 3rd of November because the scan time would have clashed with the school pick up and nobody was able to help me out. I'm getting so impatient lol!
I'm still feeling sick but not throwing up half as much and I'm exhausted too, but I don't even have a little bump yet which I thought I would seeing as it's baby number 2. Just can't wait to have a scan!!


----------



## maryp0ppins

We have prawn cocktail crisps in the UK but they aren't the same as prawn crackers.

10 weeks today for me,still feeling quite tired, I fell asleep on the sofa last nignt at 9. DH and I are off to a football match today,going a bit early so we can buy the baby a team babygrow, he is super excited.


----------



## Mississippi03

Im for sure showing.. I have no idea how my boss hasnt figured out im pregnant. Lol go back to work after a years mat leave and a month later tell them im three months preggo.. Oops! 

I finally found babies heart beat on my doppler today! Was just the best thing!


----------



## amanda1235

So I started to feel pretty great last week, but this past week has been terrible. Nausea, dizziness, its worse at night which makes sleeping tough. 11 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## ButternutBabe

Oh Mississippi I really want a Doppler! But I've read so many different opinions on if it's a good idea or not. Sounds can be confused and if I can't find the heart beat myself I would definitely stress myself out... I'll probably end up giving in and buying myself one eventually though.


----------



## SonnyH

Hello ladies :) 

I wondered if I could join you on here? I'm 11+2 today and all being well due on 11th May! It'll be our first little one and this is my first pregnancy! I'm in the UK, so first scan at 12 weeks (or just over for me, is on Halloween!)

Still struggling dreadfully with nausea, it's been a killer since week 5 :( I've honestly been so miserable, I'll never take feeling well for granted again! 

Hope all is going well for everyone!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Mary, the ones from the UK are the one's I'm talking about. I used to live there and they are my FAVE! The hubbs was awesome enough to get me some when he was there a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Mississippi03

ButternutBabe said:


> Oh Mississippi I really want a Doppler! But I've read so many different opinions on if it's a good idea or not. Sounds can be confused and if I can't find the heart beat myself I would definitely stress myself out... I'll probably end up giving in and buying myself one eventually though.

With my first I ordered it knowing I wouldnt get in until after I was 14 weeks and had a good chance of finding it because i was the same. 

This was my second try finding it with this babe.. The first time I didnt. But i knew it wasnt likely this early. Espec because I have a retroverted uterus! But with time and patience today I got it!


----------



## ButternutBabe

SonnyH said:


> Hello ladies :)
> 
> I wondered if I could join you on here? I'm 11+2 today and all being well due on 11th May! It'll be our first little one and this is my first pregnancy! I'm in the UK, so first scan at 12 weeks (or just over for me, is on Halloween!)
> 
> Still struggling dreadfully with nausea, it's been a killer since week 5 :( I've honestly been so miserable, I'll never take feeling well for granted again!
> 
> Hope all is going well for everyone!

Welcome! We're one day apart &#128522; I've my 12 week scan on Halloween too!!


----------



## Dannypop

Welcone Sonny! Thanks for joining us :)

I think today may be my first day without nausea. It's ever so slightly there in the background but I actually feel human! I can't believe it's going so early. I remember it lasting till 16 weeks with DS2 but I also don't recall at all how I felt day to day ... I know I had the same persistent feeling but somehow this time has felt worse. Maybe it's just that my mind has blocked it out like some kind of trauma! Ha ha. 

I hope everyone else eases with the MS soon!!!!! Can't wait for us all to graduate to 2nd tri.


----------



## ButternutBabe

So long as I remember to eat regular meals my morning sickness has definitely eased! It's only when I forget breakfast or get really stuck into work and have a late lunch.. that's when I start to crumble. I feel like second tri will be easy least in comparison to first haha


----------



## JenzyKY

Mississippi03 said:


> ButternutBabe said:
> 
> 
> Oh Mississippi I really want a Doppler! But I've read so many different opinions on if it's a good idea or not. Sounds can be confused and if I can't find the heart beat myself I would definitely stress myself out... I'll probably end up giving in and buying myself one eventually though.
> 
> With my first I ordered it knowing I wouldnt get in until after I was 14 weeks and had a good chance of finding it because i was the same.
> 
> This was my second try finding it with this babe.. The first time I didnt. But i knew it wasnt likely this early. Espec because I have a retroverted uterus! But with time and patience today I got it!Click to expand...

I have been able to find mine pretty easy only if it is first thing in the morning with a full bladder. I also have a retroverted uterus.


----------



## amanda1235

Oh man I'm so jealous of those of you whose nausea is easing up. The past week has been crazy just feeling nauseous and dizzy all the time. Then this morning woke up with a massive headache. I keep hoping that 12 weeks will be a magical time where I just start feeling great lol. I know I'm probably dreaming. 11 weeks today!! Only one more week of injections (due to IVF) very excited to not feel like a pin cushion anymore. 
First appt with my OB tomorrow, and NT scan Wednesday.


----------



## Dannypop

Aaaaaaand ... it's back. After 3 days of no nausea it came back this morning with a bang. Not as bad as 6-10 weeks but pretty rough still. Knew it was too good to be true. Sulk sulk. 

Don't worry Amanda I promise it does go away just like that. Literally you go from feeling hideous to waking up the very next morning feeling perfect. As if the last 6 weeks never even happened. With DS1 it was bang on 14 weeks and DS2 16 weeks but most people find it stops out of the blue around 12 weeks. 

Oooo and enjoy your san and appointment!


----------



## amanda1235

Appointment went great today! A quick scan showed a strong heartbeat and baby bouncing around all over the place. SO cool!! They pushed my NT scan back to next week, as Wednesday might be too early at 11+3.


----------



## lanet

Hi ladies can I join? I'm due in May but I'm not sure exact dates. We did ivf to conceive our 20 month old twins, and now I have a total surprise pregnancy!! I've been overwhelmed bc I get awful sickness and I already have 3 kids to take care of. I'm starting to accept the idea now though. 
I found out over a month ago and my hcg was over 8500. I paid for a private ultrasound 2 weeks ago but their dates just don't line up with what I thought, it would put me at just 9 weeks. I have a scan with my dr finally tomorrow and I can't wait to really find out!! I'm hoping I'm 10-11 weeks but who knows.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Well, I may have broken my ankle today. The doctor wanted to do an x-ray but I was too scared of the x-ray affecting this baby. Good ol' PAL brain. Anyways, the doc has me on crutches and in a tensor for 2 days and if it's still bad on Fri then I get a cast. On the bright side.... this has distracted me from my nausea! LOL


----------



## JenzyKY

Oh no! They can completely shield you and your belly except your ankle. That would be safe.


----------



## amanda1235

Oh my god, that sucks!!!!! Hope it heals soon!!!


----------



## Dannypop

Welcome Lanet! So glad to have you on board. Hope you are told that you are the date that you hope you are.

Oh no poor you Ninja! Nooooooo! As if we don't already have enough to deal with but as you say the plus side is that it took your mind off the nausea. I think that must be the most frequently used word on our thread!


----------



## lanet

Thanks for the welcome Danypop.
Ninja that sounds just awful, i don't think I could function if I had one more ailment at the moment


----------



## amanda1235

I just started diclectin, and I have to say, it's definitely taken the edge off. I still don't feel fantastic, but definitely better than I was.


----------



## lanet

Amanda I started that 2 weeks ago and I'm on 4 pills a day plus the occasional zofran. You're right it definitely takes the edge off which is nice


----------



## MissDoc

Welcome, Lanet! I hope you have a great dating scan. 

Ninja, Oh No! That sounds just dreadful. Maybe it's your body's way of saying you need to take it easy for awhile.  Hope you heal very quickly!

Amanda, glad that medicine is helping so far. What a relief. I've thought about going on medication, but I feel like I must be just a few weeks away from the finish line (I seriously hope so) and will try to keep waiting it out. 

I can't believe I won't get to see this little wiggly baby until my 18 week level-2 scan. That's crazy to me! 7ish more weeks to go. But I did the NIPT on Thursday and am anxiously checking the online portal every hour to see if my results are posted. I just am so desperate to know that this little baby is healthy and what the sex of the baby is. Eeeeeeeee.... more waiting! (Although I shouldn't complain as I'm coming up on 11 weeks and will know the sex super soon)


----------



## arturia

Diclectin helped me a lot... until I couldn't take it anymore. :haha: That would be when pills started triggering me feeling sick. Since I'm starting to feel better, maybe I can start trying to take pills again. Hmmm. Not that I need any since I have gummy multivitamins for the time being.... Mmmm


----------



## lanet

I had my ultrasound today. I am 9 weeks 1 day so due May 30. She did say that I would likely have the baby early bc my water broke before 37 weeks with both of my other pregnancies. She offered weekly progesterone shots to prevent it but we decided to just not do that and hope for right at 37 weeks and not earlier. The dr agreed. 
I'm also considered advanced maternal age. I'm 34. So I guess I'll be doing some genetic screening at the next appt and find out gender then


----------



## amanda1235

Advanced maternal age at 34? 

Glad your scan went well :)


----------



## lanet

She said bc I'll be 35 when the baby is born


----------



## JenzyKY

Lanet, is there a risk with the progesterone? How come you don't want to take it? 

I've been taking the OTC version of diclegis for weeks and I've felt so much better this pregnancy. No need to suffer! Plus, the unisom makes me sleep so well.


----------



## lanet

I took that at first as well, and with my previous pregnancies but I finally asked for the prescription after reading that it's time released and works even better, and it's definitely true! It's so expensive though! I hope I don't need it much longer. I do have a history of severe morning sickness though so I won't try to go off of it until maybe 14 weeks. 
The progesterone shots are muscular, very expensive, and leave you pretty sore. 
Since my last pregnancy was ivf I'm no stranger to shots and hormones and was just really hoping to avoid that this time. Of course I would do whatever is necessary but the dr agreed with me that of course the twins were born early so that might've not been a good indicator, and my singleton was born at 36 weeks 6 days, and was totally fine. But she's considered 1 day early. So there doesn't seem to be a clear need, you know? But in my chart it just shows a pattern of premature rupture of the membranes.


----------



## JenzyKY

Ahh, I see. That makes sense then. I've seen it keep people who have had extreme preemies deliver at term. 36.6 isn't bad though. Diclegis would've cost me $400 a month so I couldn't justify that :(.


----------



## lanet

Jenzy I hear you on the diclegis cost! I went on the manufacturer website and they have a mail order company that will ship it for $1 per pill, so that brought my cost to $120 per month for the highest dose. I was in bed depressed and crying at the thought of going through this again while taking care of 2 toddlers so to me it's been a lifesaver, although I'm still nauseous most of the day, just not nearly as bad. I really wish I could enjoy pregnancy but I just feel pretty bad.


----------



## JenzyKY

That is a lot better priced. Luckily my $20 of unisom/b6 has worked. The last 2 days I've felt much better so hopefully you will too. Do you have young toddlers? I've been pretty spoiled by my 3 year old being pretty self sufficient.


----------



## arturia

JenzyKY said:


> Ahh, I see. That makes sense then. I've seen it keep people who have had extreme preemies deliver at term. 36.6 isn't bad though. Diclegis would've cost me $400 a month so I couldn't justify that :(.

$400!? That is utterly insane. Diclegis (same thing) cost me I think $20 for 40 or 60 pills (I do not remember how much of my prescription they actually gave me) at 80% coverage. In Canadian dollars of course.


----------



## JenzyKY

My insurance makes me pay full price until deductible $1250. Then I pay 15% from there until I think I hit $2500. While I could get it and be at my deductible this year faster, I would rather just get unisom/b6 for $20 and have enough for my whole first trimester.

In the US diclegis is very expensive and requires prior authorization to even get it.


----------



## Dannypop

Lanet ha ha then I am also an old crock of a mom at 34. I still feel like I am 21! Only the 21 year olds don't think so!!

Missdoc I also feel like it's only a few more weeks away till I start to feel better so the finish line is near but man if this nausea was just one notch worse I would totally be inhaling the pills. I felt so so so good all day and then it got me at 3pm. Normally I feel a bit queasy in the morning and then horrid in the afternoon but today I felt back to normal! Until I didn't :(


----------



## lanet

Jenzy my twins are 20 months old so very high maintenance! I also have a 13 year old daughter, also high maintenance!! Lol 
Yes my insurance wouldn't cover diclegis at all bc it's new and bc you can buy the ingredients over the counter. 
Dannypop how many weeks are you? I remember last pregnancy I was feeling improvement at 11 weeks and much better at 14, praying it's the same or even earlier this time


----------



## amanda1235

Lol I'm a first time mom at 33 (34 in may, so depending on when baby arrives will be 34 when it he/she arrives). These diclectin pills are not the magic pills I thought they would be lol. Maybe took the edge off slightly, but still feel quite terrible. C'mon 2nd tri!!!!


----------



## SonnyH

I wish we could get Diclectin in the UK, I'd have loved to try it. But it's just not available, even over the counter. Apparently a UK drug company has bought the drug but it won't be out until mid 2017. I ended up on Ondanestron in the end. Just the generic stuff, I don't think it comes branded here! I do feel lucky to have the NHS & free health care when I hear of the drug costs over the US & Canada though! 

I was feeling happy this morning as I didn't feel sick much at all but then bang, hit me really bad at lunch time :( my colleagues all eat hot food at their desks, I find it so difficult to cope with with! I'm now laying on the sofa feeling very sorry for myself!


----------



## JenzyKY

Sonny, I think that is Zofran. I hated the side effects of that one last time! I'm surprised you all can't get doxylamine succinate and vitamin b6 over the counter. You all are more strict, though, with OTC meds. I hear they are more expensive too and people stock up when they come here. I have lots less taxes but more medical cost. I do wonder who comes out better.


----------



## SonnyH

Who knows :) probs depends on how ill either of us has been over the years! Its all swings and roundabouts with healthcare I think. NHS can be wonderful and I cannot praise the staff enough for the care they've given me in the past, but it can also be very slow & antiquated at times. But it is nice to not have to worry about money when you are ill I suppose! I would love the earlier scans you get in the US/Canada though! 

Yeah, it's very odd you can't get doxylamine here. It just doesn't seem available at all. And my doctor said it's not something they prescribe anymore so pharmacies won't have it. We have a million sleeping pills just none with that in! Still, sounds like it's on its way over though! 

And yeh, the Zofran/Ondanestron side effects are not great. For me mostly I can't go to the toilet! But it's stopped me vomiting for the most part, which I'm terrified of - am emetophobic :( I hope it passes soon.. am 12 weeks today ..!


----------



## lanet

Sonny i take the genetic zofran as well, lately I've been only taking it sparingly but with the twins I took it regularly. I absolutely hate throwing up as well and I will avoid it at all cost! Lol 12 weeks hopefully you will be feeling really good soon!!


----------



## maryp0ppins

I managed to throw up twice today on the high street,very embarrassing but nothing I could do to stop it!!
Have my 12 week scan a week today,can't wait! Appt is not until 3:10 though so will probably be anxious all day. DH has taken the day off work so hoping we can go out for lunch before or something.

I hope everyone feels better soon! Roll on 2nd tri!!


----------



## NinjaPanda

So glad I haven't thrown up yet! I've come soooooo close though. Can't wait for first tri to be done!!!


----------



## SonnyH

maryp0ppins said:


> I managed to throw up twice today on the high street,very embarrassing but nothing I could do to stop it!!
> Have my 12 week scan a week today,can't wait! Appt is not until 3:10 though so will probably be anxious all day. DH has taken the day off work so hoping we can go out for lunch before or something.
> 
> I hope everyone feels better soon! Roll on 2nd tri!!

Oh no! That sounds awful :( perhaps my biggest fear is throwing up in public! Work has been stressful as I literally could not sit further away from the bathroom! 

I hope you are OK now and your scan went well?


----------



## arturia

Every time I've thrown up I've had enough time to saunter casually over to the toilet to dry heave. :D

In other news I had my second attempt at a nuchal scan today. I guess it went well. We got a measurement. Tech showed me and it looked kinda thick, but she didn't give me the actual measurement. Fingers crossed that with the bloodwork it's just my imagination and it was just fine.


----------



## JenzyKY

I've now managed to not throw up with either pregnancy but it has taken a lot of willpower.


----------



## JenzyKY

arturia said:


> Every time I've thrown up I've had enough time to saunter casually over to the toilet to dry heave. :D
> 
> In other news I had my second attempt at a nuchal scan today. I guess it went well. We got a measurement. Tech showed me and it looked kinda thick, but she didn't give me the actual measurement. Fingers crossed that with the bloodwork it's just my imagination and it was just fine.

My last baby wasn't very cooperative with the NT either. Hopefully it is all good.


----------



## MissDoc

Got my NIPT results back today. Healthy baby boy! Im not at all surprised, I've been sensing this little one was a boy from the start, even though before I got pregnant I thought I wanted a girl. But this is just perfect. And knowing the sex, knowing that I'm growing a precious baby boy, makes me feel even more connected to this pregnancy. It's a neat feeling, knowing so early.


----------



## amanda1235

That's awesome Miss Doc!!!


----------



## lanet

That's awesome congrats on your baby boy! I have 2 girls and 1 boy. I'm ok with either but have a strong feeling this ones a girl, i guess I'll find out in about a month!


----------



## ButternutBabe

Hey everyone! I haven't written here in a while. I've been feeling amazing! My morning sickness is totally gone. My fatigue is gone. My moods are stable and positive again. My sex drive is up (like way, way up haha). I am, without a doubt, in the honeymoon stage! I'm also in my twelfth week and my partner and I could start telling people, but we are still going to wait until Christmas as previously planned. 

I hope you're all feeling as good as I am these days!


----------



## amanda1235

Oh butternut you're giving me hope that relief is just around the corner!! Still feeling terrible, 12 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## SonnyH

So good to hear someone actually feeling well at this stage! Sickness seems the same here sadly :( am 12+2. 

That said, I am feeling a bit more comfortable - Doc started me on omperazole yesterday as I suffer from long term GERD. I had been trying Ranitidine as my doc favoured it in pregnancy but it just didn't work for me! After 3 weeks of agony, chocking repeatedly at night and coughing up so much acid, I was bleeding, my doc concluded I needed something stronger! After just 24 hours, I can't tell you the relief. It's not fully kicked in but my stomach no longer feels on fire - hurray! :)


----------



## maryp0ppins

So glad to hear your sickness has eased! I have hope now,am 11 weeks exactly today.


----------



## lanet

Butternut that sounds so amazing and I really hope I feel that way soon or at all. With the twins it was rough all the way through and my singleton was too long ago to remember how I was feeling once the sickness left 
Sonny glad you're feeling better, I also started on a script for reflux this week, Prilosec, the Zantac wasn't cutting it. It's too soon for me to notice a difference though


----------



## Dannypop

You won't believe the comedy that has been my weekend! DH and I had booked a night away in the winelands for a wedding Sat night. Our first night away in a year. DS2 started puking on Friday afternoon. Sat morning the doc said it was a double ear infection and the pressure from the bulging eardrum was causing him to vomit. 

Hooray! Not a contagious bug! So off we went to the wedding and left the kids with my parents. Only for me to eat a dodgy prawn at the wedding and get food poisoning!!!!! I am 12 weeks tomorrow and the past few days the MS has lifted. I haven't puked once in 2 months of MS ... And then this!!

In July I had a tummy bug and had my MC the next day so even though I know it's not likely to happen I am of course petrified. 

Lying on the couch at my parents house while my 94 year old granny feeds my sick boy his dinner and my mom makes me chicken soup. So I am one lucky girl at the end of it!


----------



## amanda1235

Omg Danny that's terrible!!!! Hope you are all on the mend soon!!! 

12 weeks today and as of yesterday feeling significantly better! Even got out to a Halloween party yesterday. Still not 100% but hoping this is the start of that honeymoon stage butternut was talking about!
Anyone else feel like they're already starting to show a bit? I'm not a small girl, but I definitely feel like my tummy is getting rounder.


----------



## lanet

Danny I'm so sorry! That sounds so awful! I'm glad you gave people to help out and I hope it passes quickly!
Amanda glad to hear you are feeling better too, and I'm glad you asked that bc I was just googling trying to figure out if it's normal that I'm showing so much already. I'm average to small size but I did have some belly pooch still from the twins but it is just sticking way out now! Honestly I'm kind of embarrassed and tying to hide it but can't. My dr did say my uterus tips forward and pushes everything else forward but I just feel like it's really significant for just under 10 weeks. Hopefully it will level out though


----------



## SonnyH

Ohh, that sounds like such a rough weekend :( I hope both you and your boy are better very soon!


----------



## Dannypop

Thanks ladies!!

Ironically had such a great nights sleep last night back home with the kids instead of away at a hotel! Was in bed at 730 and slept till 630am! Feeling back to normal. Now all that remains is to see if the morning sickness will come back this afternoon ...

So so so glad everyone is entering the good stage now. 12 weeks really is the start of the magic time. 

As for showing my bump is all bloat at the top of my abdomen. I can feel my uterus when I lie down as a ball just above my pelvis but that doesn't account for the size of my bloat! Maybe all the organs getting shifted up?


----------



## SonnyH

Oh good, I'm so glad you're feeling better! Sleep is the best, it's a shame children don't agree until they reach 13! 

My bloat is terrible too! I'm on baby #1 so pretty sure I can't feel anything that's actually uterus yet (I'm 12+4) but I look about 6 months pregnant some days! It's uncomfortable!


----------



## maryp0ppins

SonnyH said:


> maryp0ppins said:
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to throw up twice today on the high street,very embarrassing but nothing I could do to stop it!!
> Have my 12 week scan a week today,can't wait! Appt is not until 3:10 though so will probably be anxious all day. DH has taken the day off work so hoping we can go out for lunch before or something.
> 
> I hope everyone feels better soon! Roll on 2nd tri!!
> 
> Oh no! That sounds awful :( perhaps my biggest fear is throwing up in public! Work has been stressful as I literally could not sit further away from the bathroom!
> 
> I hope you are OK now and your scan went well?Click to expand...

Oops I think I missed this! My scan is this coming Friday.
Feeling better now. DH and I went to watch the NFL yesterday in London,it was great and I had a blast AND managed to eat some food there.
Some friends clocked on that I wasn't drinking so I told them I was doing sober October for health reasons and to try and lose a few pounds,they seemed to accept it!


----------



## Dannypop

Mary what a clever little fib, Sober October! Love that!

I also somehow missed the post about puking on the street -man oh man I am so sorry that must have been rough but when you gotta go you gotta go ...

Good luck for Friday's scan. That is so exciting. 

My 13 week fetal assessment scan is Tuesday next week!


----------



## MissDoc

Oh Danny, what a bummer. Glad you're feeling better. And Mary, how unpleasant to vomit in the street, but I agree, when you have to, you have to!

As for me, I'm still quite nauseated, so I'm hopeful that I'll follow the trend you all are setting and I feel better in a week or so. I'm not vomiting at least, so that's good! Can't believe I won't get my next scan until Dec 16th. So far away from now!


----------



## SonnyH

I had my 12 week scan today! Eek! All was well, baby was bopping around and you could see the little heartbeat (although I didn't get to hear it which I thought I might). I feel so much more excited now, feels much more real! :) 

I then came home and was inundated by small children high on sugar at my door every 2 minutes .. having a living room on the first floor is not the one for Halloween!


----------



## lanet

Sonny that's great! I'm glad all went well. Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## Dannypop

Aw Missdoc that is a long wait but at least you know the gender already! That is my only reason for being totally desperate for my next scan to hurry along! And this time round I am anxious about baby being ok ... with DS1 and 2 I just took for granted that they would be perfectly healthy. Hopefully that will distract from my extreme nervousness at it being another boy and put my focus solely on the health of the baby. Where it should be!


----------



## Mississippi03

Oh im def showing! But given i just had a kid a year ago.. Nobody says anything because they just assume im still chunky from that! When in reality, i actually dropped lower then my weight pre my son lol

Ive actually told people.. Its out there! Given past early loss and infertility, i would be pretty open about it if we did suffer another loss.. Im all about opening the door for others going through the same. But i also feel like this bean is strong and not going anywhere. 

I go in tomorrow for my nuchal scan


----------



## Mummy_Claire

No idea how to upload a picture but scan went well 
Not as far gone as expected, I'm now due on the 21st May!


----------



## arturia

Mummy_Claire said:


> No idea how to upload a picture but scan went well
> Not as far gone as expected, I'm now due on the 21st May!

Doesn't look like your siggy is working, Mummy_Claire. I think though that it's just that you need to use BBCode on this website. :) EDIT: I also attached a how-to-attach screenshot. Follow the red squares.

EDIT 2: html to bbcode converter

I've told people too. Facebook and work. People congratulated me, yay! I'm also starting to show, but I dunno how much of that is baby and how much is still bloat. (I'm suspecting a bunch is in fact, still bloat, judging from my every-two-minutes burpfest)
 



Attached Files:







11-03-16 11-04-24 AM.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Dannypop

Mississippi that's so exciting for your scan tomorrow. Mine is on Tuesday. Will you be 13 weeks then? I'm just so bloated so my belly is all above where the baby is actually lying. It's so cool cause when I lie down I can feel the very obvious ball of my uterus. It's now just peeking above my pelvic bone. But that's no reason for the size of the rest of my tummy! Gas and organ shift?

Claire so awesome you had your scan -how amazing is it to see that tiny dancing little human!

Have felt better today not nearly as queasy. But yesterday and the day before were hellish.


----------



## arturia

I'm feeling a bit better these past couple days too, probably because I've been taking better care of my body. No more fast food! (not that I can actually eat burgers any more, it's mostly been Subway)


----------



## Dannypop

Oh yes fast food is the only way forward in first tri! Or anything that would normally accompany a hangover ...


----------



## lanet

Claire you're close to me then, my due date is the 30th. 
I'm trying to cut back on fast food and other terrible things too. But you're right it's the only thing I could do while being so sick and tired! I know my bump is half baby half chips and dip. 
I'm still sick, maybe even worse this week, but it's only week 10. 
Heres my Facebook announcement
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4169.jpg
File size: 69.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## amanda1235

Hey girls!!! So fun that we're all at the announcing stage! I had my NT can today, and everything was amazing!!! Everything was completely normal, I'm 12+4 and baby measured at 13 weeks. Due date May 14th! The scan took a good hour as baby was moving so much, and kept covering their little face either their hands hehe. Was tons of fun to watch!
I went and purchased my first pair of maternity jeans and bra. I definitely am showing, but I do feel it's probably a mix between fries, bloat and baby. I'll take it though!!


----------



## SonnyH

Congratulations on your scan!! :) it's so good to see baby and glad to hear All was well! You were lucky with an hour scan, mine was about 10 minutes! My scan lady really didn't seem very interested! I appreciate she sees babies all day, everyday but I don't, please seem less bored! Did you get a nice photo(s)? 

I'm 13 weeks today and my bub is due on 11th May. If you measured 13 weeks, would we not have the same due date? (not entirely sure how these things work!)


----------



## lanet

Sonny my dr explained that unless the ultrasound is more than 7 day difference in measurement then your due date stays the same.


----------



## SonnyH

Ahh. That makes sense then! :) she took 3 measurements of baby for me, one said 12+6, one 12+5 and one 12+4. She then put the 12+4 one on my notes!


----------



## amanda1235

I think because I did IVF, there's no question on when we conceived, so even if baby measures bigger a little bit, we know exactly how old he/she is. Not sure if that's part of it too! 
Got some nice pics, after 6 scans, getting quite a collection! Next appointment isn't until dec. 5 and level 2 scan on Dec.29.


----------



## MissDoc

Aww, congrats to all the cute scans and growing bumps. Nothing new or interesting here. No bump, just bloaty all over from eating like crap. I need to reign in my habits, seriously! Convenience foods and fast foods are totally up my alley these days even though that's not my usual diet.


----------



## maryp0ppins

Had my scan today and everything went well.
Dates have changed by 3 days and am now due 17 May.


----------



## Dannypop

Love your FB announcement Lanet! 

Glad everyone is measuring on target and nice and healthy in the scans. 

Got my nuchal scan on Tuesday and will be finding out if it's my 3rd boy or a girl. DS1 insists its a sister ... I hope his kiddy intuition is right ;)


----------



## SonnyH

Good luck Dannypop, hope the scan goes well! 

I'm having a feeling really sorry for myself day today. Woke up with severe dizziness :( the whole room was just spinning around! And now I feel horrible. Nausea is through the roof and if I move my head, the room spins :( I'm honestly so excited about baby but I'm finding pregnancy really rough. I'm so so fed up of feeling so unwell! I go to bed every night hoping tomorrow will be the day I wake up and I feel OK again and then I just cry when I wake up and immediately want to throw up. Next week I'm into the second trimester, which was my light at the end of the tunnel but at the moment, it just doesn't feel like its ever going to get better :( ah well, guess today is just a bad day. At least it's the weekend so I don't have to get out of bed!


----------



## amanda1235

Sonny I hear you! To top it off, I'm not sleeping well these days, terrible insomnia. This weekend I'm also at sleep away camp with the girl guides I volunteer with.....a tired sick hormonal pregnant person is not someone they wanna mess with! Lol


----------



## SonnyH

Oh no Amanda :( I hope the girls behave for you! Hopefully they'll help take your mind off it a bit! I volunteer with girl guides too, I help with the little ones in Rainbows! :) 

I was planning on my first bit of baby shopping today, just as a little treat for the scan being ok! Guess I'll just browse the internet instead!


----------



## lanet

Danny thank you. Yay for finding out gender soon! 
Sonny I feel you, it's really hard and I get depressed at how bad I feel during pregnancy and I can't enjoy it. My nausea went away with the twins at 14 weeks, maybe it will be that way for you too. 
Amanda my insomnia is starting up and was horrible last time. I get restless legs sooooo bad. Really hoping it's not as bad this time.


----------



## SonnyH

Thank you, while I wouldn't wish it on anyone, it's nice to know you are not alone! I honestly feel like I've been hit by a truck today, which is odd. I had been feeling a bit better, but today I feel like I've got some major illness! I'm sick, I'm dizzy and I feel absoloutley exhausted! I've not really suffered with major fatigue but today I think I've got it all on one day! My legs feel like they can't support me! Ugh! 

Guess I'll just chalk it down as a bad day and keep hoping I'll feel better as I head towards 14 weeks!


----------



## Mississippi03

lanet said:


> Danny thank you. Yay for finding out gender soon!
> Sonny I feel you, it's really hard and I get depressed at how bad I feel during pregnancy and I can't enjoy it. My nausea went away with the twins at 14 weeks, maybe it will be that way for you too.
> Amanda my insomnia is starting up and was horrible last time. I get restless legs sooooo bad. Really hoping it's not as bad this time.

Restless legs is the worst! I had that along with cramping.. I woke up with a charlie horse so bad one night in my last pregnancy i was death screamimg.. I couldnt make the pain stop. Dh thought i was being murdered.. He had to come and stretch my calf because i couldnt do it myself. I seriously thought my achilles was going to snap. 
Stretching before bed and bananas help!!


----------



## lanet

I tried everything for my restless legs, I suffer from them even not pregnant but magnesium before bed does the trick, however I don't absorb magnesium easily while pregnant. I was miserable!! There were nights I didn't sleep a wink. I would get up and do yoga with my giant twin belly and just cry. I'm so scared I'll go through that again!


----------



## Dannypop

SonnyH said:


> Good luck Dannypop, hope the scan goes well!
> 
> I'm having a feeling really sorry for myself day today. Woke up with severe dizziness :( the whole room was just spinning around! And now I feel horrible. Nausea is through the roof and if I move my head, the room spins :( I'm honestly so excited about baby but I'm finding pregnancy really rough. I'm so so fed up of feeling so unwell! I go to bed every night hoping tomorrow will be the day I wake up and I feel OK again and then I just cry when I wake up and immediately want to throw up. Next week I'm into the second trimester, which was my light at the end of the tunnel but at the moment, it just doesn't feel like its ever going to get better :( ah well, guess today is just a bad day. At least it's the weekend so I don't have to get out of bed!

Oh Sonny I am so sorry! I also wake up and tentatively open my eyes wondering what kind of a day it's going to be and if today will be the day that it all just stops. With DS1 it was 14 weeks and DS2 16 weeks so I know it's unlikely yet for me. But it does all just suddenly stop. 

And don't start feeling bad about feeling so awful. Of course you are thrilled and would do anything to keep your baby safe but man oh man this persistent unrelenting nausea is so debilitating and gets you really down. I have certainly cried many sorry for myself tears as I realize today is not the day yet.


----------



## ButternutBabe

Hey everyone! I just found out the gender!!! I'm not posting it here just in case I've any family that have found my posts (I've told a few people about this website and even though I haven't told them my username I still feel like there's enough clues to find out who I am if they were to stumble upon it). 

I've had a few sick days, not like my previous all day nausea but more so completely random spurts of vomiting. Other than that I'm still feeling awesome! Glad to hear some of you are starting to feel a bit better too. 

we're almost at second tri!


----------



## Dannypop

Hooray for almost second tri! Yesterday from about lunchtime I felt hideous but I can somehow cope better with it knowing the worst and longest bit is behind me.

I find out the gender this afternoon! I am so calm about it. I just feel in my bones that it is a girl, I can't explain. This is huge for me cause it is my last baby and my last chance for a daughter. No more years of wondering. That all ends in a few hours.

And if it is a boy I will take my time to digest and get excited about a little wolf pack. I will be sad for a while but what's meant to be is meant to be ...


----------



## lanet

I can't wait to heard gender butternut and Dannypop. I will know in a few weeks I supppose. I feel like I'm having a girl too, I have 2 girls and 1 boy. I'm 11 weeks today. Not feeling great this morning. Lots of gagging already, but I'm taking heart that I've got to be nearing the end of it soon


----------



## Dannypop

Have a look ladies ...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6909.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## amanda1235

Awesome Danny!!!! How far along are you? I thought they could only tell gender at 17-20 weeks?!


----------



## arturia

Dannypop said:


> Have a look ladies ...

That looks like a girl. Also like a butt. :haha:


----------



## Dannypop

I'm only 13 weeks but in South Africa they confidently tell you this early. CRazy hey?

Ha ha yes a cute butt

Yay for team :pink: !!!!!!!


----------



## lanet

That is crazy! My dr guessed at 16 weeks with my twins but told me sometimes girls look like boys at that point as it was too early. 
But that does look like a girl!


----------



## lanet

And how exciting after your boys!! Congratulations!


----------



## SonnyH

Congratulations DannyPop! :) def looks girly! Nice they are happy to tell you earlier!

I'm not going to pay for a private scan until later on so I can see the little face! So I'm waiting until 20 weeks here in the U.K.! I'll find out on 22nd Dec, which is a nice Crimbo present at least!


----------



## NinjaPanda

aww, I'm so jealous of everyone finding out genders! We can't find out till 20 weeks. I have been loving up my NT ultrasound pics though! 
 



Attached Files:







14992009_10154462037210546_147018759191802198_n.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 4









14963262_10154462037240546_6253719604423929790_n.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Dannypop

How is everyone getting on? I am 14 weeks on Monday and come on now! The nausea was so vile today it was like I was back at 9weeks. Thank heavens the longest part is behind us so it does make it feel less daunting and doesn't get me down as much but now I'm worried it won't magically vanish at 16 weeks. 

Moan moan moan!!


----------



## MissDoc

Aww, I feel ya. Still nauseated too. Nothing too new on my end, although I DID buy maternity pants and a few shirts. OMG, maternity jeans are the best. I may want to wear elastic waist pants forevvvver. Lol. Especially considering the pint of ice cream I just ate. Oops. I also plan to do a facebook announcement before the weekend is over, so that'll be fun too.


----------



## lanet

I just bought some maternity stuff too and feel so much better in them!!!
My belly is quite round and obvious already 
I'll be 12 weeks Tuesday. I'm feeling better, not 100%, and I'm not sure if it's the meds or not, I'm afraid to cut them and find out otherwise. I'll wait a couple more weeks.


----------



## NinjaPanda

My mom bought be maternity pants the other day and omg, I do not want to go back to my other jeans!!! These feel so much better on my belly. I was in denial for so long because I can still do up my jeans but the lack of button is so wonderful!


----------



## SonnyH

I'm still feeling awful. I'm 14 weeks now.. :( enough now please! I try to stay positive but some days it's really hard, just feels like it's never going to end! I'm particularly struggling with cooking smells at the mo, I really can't stand it! My OH is cooking as we speak and I'm slowly going green on the sofa! Ugh! Saw my doc last week and she said I was so unlucky to still be sick at 14 weeks.. thank you doctor, that's the encouragement I need! 

On the plus, I bought maternity jeans today, I lovee them!


----------



## amanda1235

Omg, I'm right there with you on feeling nauseous still!! 14 weeks tomorrow, and all food grosses me out. DH is also cooking right now, and even though I specifically requested the meal he's making, now that I can smell it I'm not so sure lol. I am SOOOO ready for this sicky feeling to ease. I almost forget what it's like not to feel sick to my stomach now. This little one is definitely worth it....but man lol.


----------



## lanet

Sorry you girls are still feeling so bad. I swear my 4 diclegis a day is working wonders, but I still have my moments. Maybe 16 weeks will be the magic one for you.


----------



## lanet

duplicate post


----------



## Dannypop

NinjaPanda said:


> My mom bought be maternity pants the other day and omg, I do not want to go back to my other jeans!!! These feel so much better on my belly. I was in denial for so long because I can still do up my jeans but the lack of button is so wonderful!

Ha ha yes the denial! You've got that spot on. I was working furiously on my computer yesterday on deadline (yes on a weekend) and was feeling so so so sick. Realized part of the problem was my pants. They were stretchy but very high waisted so they were actually squeezing me poor bump. As soon as I took them off I felt like a new person!

I really don't remember my bump growing so low like this my previous 2 pregnancies. It's like I've forgotten everything! Feels like it's my first time


----------



## lanet

I had my harmony test done today and will get the results as well as gender within a week! Im 99% sure it's a girl.


----------



## MissDoc

Yay, Lanet! I hated waiting for the NIPT results,,, it felt like it dragged out forevvver. Good luck with your results!!


----------



## maryp0ppins

Hi everyone! I am still around.
14 weeks today and I feel fabulous.
So sorry to all those still feeling blah, I really did just wake up one day and feel better.


----------



## beccabonny

Hi ladies! I'm late to the group, but they just pushed my date back to may 9th at the last visit and then I saw this group existed, so I was hoping to join! This seems like the most active of the may groups :)


----------



## Dannypop

Welcome Becca! So great to have you on board. Tell us more about you :)

Mary so glad you had the magic experience of snapping out of the gross overnight.

I was 14 weeks on Monday and so far haven't felt nauseas since then! That awful lingering queasy feeling is gone. Usually it will go for a few days then come back as bad as before but I think I am over the hump!

So amazing to feel my uterus really properly popping out when I lie down. I can feel the definite edges and I'm finally starting to actually FEEL pregnant.

Hooray for 2nd tri!!!!!


----------



## SonnyH

I'm a bit confused by my 'bump', I can't decide if I'm permanently bloated or it's a bump?! Some of it is 100% bloat, my stomach is very sore and I'm very constipated (apologies!) and I can tell in the evenings I'm bigger than normal but during the day I'm noticably rounded at a size that doesn't change but it doesn't feel like really solid? So I'm guessing that's just bloat as well! 

I can't say that I can feel anything really obviously solid around my stomach area - what exactly does the uterus feel like? Super solid?


----------



## arturia

Sonny - I'm pretty sure mine is uterus because if I push down through the fat, I get a lot more resistance than I would have previously. My intestines were squishy, my uterus is firm. It's maybe an inch... I feel so fat. :cry:


----------



## amanda1235

Sonny I'm the same. It's definitely rounder and firmer than before, but not hard hard. Don't know how hard it's supposed to get lol


----------



## Dannypop

As far as I can try and explain in my very laymans terms way; the actual "bump" at this stage is so so low down -peeking out just above your pelvic bone and then the rest -the belly that's all soft and squishy and round is all your organs that are slowly shifting up as well as gas. 

Mine is so big in the evening I can't even suck it in and the last few days in the morning the top part is defibtely more rounded. But the soft bit that looks like the belly is just full of gas and not baby. Such a frustrating stage!!!


----------



## maryp0ppins

Mine is there 24/7 now.
If you don't know I am pregnant then I just look fat! Its hard under my belly button downwards. 
I keep saying to DH 'look who has come out to visit' but he says my tummy is always out now!


----------



## SonnyH

Ahh. In a few weeks I'm sure we'll all be sporting definite bumps! When I listen to the heartbeat, I can now find it higher up so things must be moving! I do still feel like a bit of a fraud though, I've had a few comments on my bump but I don't feel like it's actually baby!


----------



## beccabonny

Hi Danny, thanks for the welcome! I'm 35, this is will be my #1 after two miscarriages, and I'm very happy to be in second tri! 

Congrats on joining the second tri club :) My symptoms have dried up almost completely! 

Sonny, I agree with what arturia said - it's much firmer than my original belly and any bloat that I started out with on the progesterone. It feels different than just fat but I'm not sure about constipation. If you lie down it may be easier to feel. I still don't think I can SEE it yet, but yes to feeling it. It's only a matter of time, though! I'm thinking of throwing on some maternity shirts anyway just to enhance that area and get past this "just fat" stage :haha: It's only a matter of time!


----------



## lanet

My bump is a lot just my organs squished up and the fact that my muscles are shot after the twins. 
I'm feeling sick again today. Good and bad days hopefully it's almost over


----------



## SonnyH

I risked an anti-sickness free day today, has been alright until the last couple hours when it's been kicking back in big time. Ugh. But I guess cutting down to one a day is at least a move in the right direction! Hormones have a lot to answer for!


----------



## lanet

I also cut a dose, I'm on 3 a day now


----------



## Dannypop

SonnyH said:


> Ahh. In a few weeks I'm sure we'll all be sporting definite bumps! When I listen to the heartbeat, I can now find it higher up so things must be moving! I do still feel like a bit of a fraud though, I've had a few comments on my bump but I don't feel like it's actually baby!

Yes, exactly! Well said!! I feel like such a fraud. Like my belly is all out and round and I look pregnant, but it's a fake soft squishy one! Not a real baby one just yet. But oh that will come!


----------



## amanda1235

Question though, if we weren't pregnant, we wouldn't have said fake bump.....so can we count it as showing anyways? Even if it's not all baby, it's only there because we're pregnant, so that counts, right? Hehe


----------



## lanet

It's still showing for sure!


----------



## ButternutBabe

Hi everyone! I haven't been around lately. Once I got over my sickness, and seeing as I don't have a bump yet, I just didn't have anything to say! 

I'm definitely bloated, but it's not an actual hard beautiful bump at all. If anything I think my butt is growing faster than my belly! 

My moods are stable, I'm not over eating like I was in first tri, I'm not sick at all.. I'm just kinda hanging out waiting until Christmas haha


----------



## lanet

That sounds like a good place to be butternut! I think I'm at the end of my sickness but not quite over it. 
And I always look forward to when my belly sticks out farther than my butt lol


----------



## SonnyH

That's so good Butternut! I can't wait to feel like that! My aim is Christmas. If my sickness could just pass by 24th December, I'd be delighted! It'd be so sad to not enjoy Christmas Dinner! 

Weirdly, my tiredness is totally gone. I've luckily never felt totally exhausted but I've been very tired. That's gone. I feel quite normal in that regard. My food aversions have largely gone too but I just don't like food much anymore. I now eat to live as opposed to I used to very much live to eat! I guess that could be cos the nausea is still very much hanging around :( butt, hopefully in the home straight and it'll pass by 20 weeks!


----------



## ButternutBabe

lanet said:


> That
> And I always look forward to when my belly sticks out farther than my butt lol

Haha yes! I looked at maternity clothes online today because I was sick of my pants creeping down and exposing my underwear, but all the pregnant models had such huge beautiful bellys and I'm definitely not at that stage. I'm just booty and bloat right now &#128516;


----------



## ButternutBabe

SonnyH said:


> That's so good Butternut! I can't wait to feel like that! My aim is Christmas. If my sickness could just pass by 24th December, I'd be delighted! It'd be so sad to not enjoy Christmas Dinner!

Fingers crossed for you! I'm so excited for Christmas this year. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## lanet

I think I'm starting to feel normal! This is the earliest I've ever felt better in my 3 pregnancies. First was 24 weeks, second 14-16. 
I'm beginning to question my feelings that this is a girl and think maybe it could be a boy! I should know Monday or Tuesday!


----------



## Dannypop

We are certainly in the home stretch now ladies to feeling better! Even just knowing the longest part is way behind us makes the nausea that much more tolerable. 

The day I turned 14 weeks it just stopped. But I didn't have a chance to notice cause I have been working on a project like a maniac -have had to design a 100-page book in 3 days! My editor was at my house till midnight after a solid 15-hour shift at our desks. Luckily I work from home! Anyway, what a pleasure eating supper and not feeling like dying halfway through!! Not even a hint of queasiness. 

And as I was sitting at my desk I literally felt my belly pop out! I went from flat to obviously pregnant in a day. Strangers now comment on the street. One lady said to DH "your wife is carrying a girl". How the heck she can tell when baby is actually so small and wouldn't make a difference to how I carry yet. Prob cause she saw my two boys and wanted to voice her theory! Ha ha.

Ah sonny, like you I live to eat! Hope you are back to normal soon. Eating to live is the pits!!

And yay for finding out gender in a few days Lanet!


----------



## arturia

My nausea is basically gone, has been for a good week. I still feel vomit risk when something triggers me, like smelling the bathroom or having the feeling of something stuck in my throat (possibly phlegm) or coughing and burping at the same time... But otherwise I'm good! Just a super-strong gag reflex.

On the topic of showing, I'd sort of agree, even in first tri, that the bloat you probably wouldn't have without pregnancy is 'showing'. Even if it kind of goes away. Bloat was my first symptom, I was undoing my pants while sitting at work because I was so bloated before I even got my BFP.


----------



## SonnyH

Random topic but I've decided my cat has got confused with my pregnancy. He is a exceptionally friendly chap but he's never been a lap cat at all. Prefers sitting next to us on the sofa. But the last few weeks he's suddenly refusing to sit anywhere but my OH's knee! I've read that cats/pets sometimes become more affectionate in pregnancy but towards the pregnant person! Mine seems to have got confused and is giving all his affection to my partner :) making me chuckle!


----------



## maryp0ppins

So glad many of us are finally feeling better!

As for a bump mine used to be there in the evenings and gone in the morning. One day I woke up and it was there, DH was the first to notice.

I have started feeling little movements which I am certain is baby. I also got a huge kick or roll on Sunday about 20 minutes after I had finished a huge roast dinner and pudding.


----------



## SonnyH

That's so exciting MaryPoppins! Your little one must be very wriggly! I'm excited to start feeling movement, it'll make it seem more real I think! I'm coming up 16 weeks so hopefully it'll be soon! :) 

Had my 16 week midwife appointment today, very uneventful. She didn't listen to the heartbeat or anything.. just told me my blood group and took my blood pressure! I guess there's not much to be done at this stage though! My blood pressure is really low apparently which would explain why I feel quite faint all the time! Maybe that's not helping with the nausea!


----------



## maryp0ppins

My 16 week appt is next Tuesday and I was hoping she would have a listen for the heartbeat!
I will ask anyways.


----------



## beccabonny

lanet and Sonny, hope you're feeling better! Lanet, did you find out the gender yet?

amanda, I agree! We ARE pregnant, even if it's squishy it should still count as a bump :)

:wave: Hi Butternut, nice to see you! I'm there too, just existing, lol. Waiting to feel some kicks! I've already picked up some Mat clothes...why not. Maybe they'll make me look more the part! And wow, so comfortable!

Wow, Dannypop, you just felt it go like that? Amazing! I'm kinda jealous :haha:

MaryP, congrats on feeling baby! I have had little flutters, maybe baby? She was kicking up a storm during the doppler yesterday!


----------



## MissDoc

Sonny, I'm having the same thing. Lower blood pressure. I've almost feinted a couple of times when I've been on my feet for long. My doc said eat a little more salt, exercise, stay hydrated, and consider compression socks/stockings to help with it because the blood pools in the lower legs when standing for long, which leads to the dizzy feelings. I haven't tried the socks yet, but if I do, I'll let you know how it goes. 

I wish the next 3 weeks would pass very quickly. I am anxious to get my level 2 ultrasound on Dec. 16th. I haven't been feeling too terribly anxious over the past month since I know my NIPT results and listen to the heartbeat at home periodically, but knowing that the heart, liver, kidneys, stomach, neural tubes, brain, bladder, and all of that are safely developing will give me a lot more peace of mind.


----------



## SonnyH

I was surprised my midwife didn't listen to the heartbeat, I thought it was fairly standard from 16 weeks but maybe not where I am or maybe I needed to ask! 

Thank you for the blood pressure tips! I think I actually have some pressure socks from a previous hospital stay, I'll see if I can hunt them down! 

I'm counting down to the next scan too, mines the 22nd! One month to go! I'm mostly excited for hopefully finding out the gender! :) 

Oo, can you hear baby kick on the Doppler BeccaB? What does it sound like? There are always so many noises coming through! Sometimes I find babies heartbeat just sounds like a very fast version of mine and other times, almost like horses hooves! I assume it just depends on position of the heart to the Doppler?


----------



## ButternutBabe

I had a gender ultrasound (purely for photos - we already found out gender through the harmony test) and little one kicked the entire time! We couldn't even get a clear picture of the lower body because they just wouldn't sit still for even a second! 

I can't feel it at all, thank god. If they're anything like this later on it's going to be incredibly rough for me!


----------



## beccabonny

MissDoc, have you done any better with the dizziness? I hope you're able to put your feet up instead of having to stand long hours! 3 weeks until your next scan, man oh man! At least this time of year there's so much going on that it will hopefully go by fast!

Sonny, definitely ask, why not, right? The worst they can do is say no. You could always say you're worried, etc. I dunno, I think they might do mine because of my history, but he's always got it with him at our visits. I think he just keeps it in his coat for everyone. And yes, you can hear the baby kick on the doppler! He pointed it out yesterday - it sounded like little taps - I don't know if you've ever tapped on a microphone with your fingers or palm of your hand, but it sounded a lot like that. Not what I would think at all! The HB fluctuated a lot depending on how baby was moving and where he had it, so I think it really does depend on the positioning of both heart and doppler. 

I'm also counting down! 12/19 is my next scan. I'm not even really thinking about it because I'm still on the afterglow of that doppler :cloud9:

Butternut, what an active baby!! Maybe the LO will settle down, I hope so for your sake! I don't think I'll mind lots of kicks, but I'm not sure never having felt them before!


----------



## lanet

I'm waiting for my test results, it's been a week, very anxious to hear!! 
I also have low blood pressure while pregnant and not. I have to stand up slowly etc. 
I'm thinking they Doppler at each appt but I'm not sure, my ob did a quick ultrasound at each visit with the twins bc she said Doppler can get confusing when listening for 2, so I'm not sure how she will do it this time. My next appt is in the morning


----------



## JenzyKY

When they kick it, it does sound like they tap it. Mine does that and moved away. 

Compression socks are great later on to help with swelling. 

I have my scan in a few weeks. I'm looking forward to it but it also makes me a bit sad as I don't know if I'd get another one later on.


----------



## arturia

Had my 16w appointment today. Heard heartbeat. No kicks.

Least I don't have to worry about loss for now. Next appt is my anatomy scan. :)


----------



## lanet

I had my 13 week appt today, she couldn't hear the heart beat clear enough to count it so she did another quick ultrasound. 160 bpm. I'm still guessing girl. My test results are still not in.


----------



## arturia

Oh yeah, my nuchal results got sent to my GP and not my OB, which makes sense I guess since my GP was the ordering doctor, but around here we are supposed to have a program that allows test results from a particular patient to be viewed by any of that patient's care providers, and the Nuchal results apparently don't get put on it. So my OB didn't know.


----------



## lanet

Hopefully you will get the results soon Arturia. 
I got my results this afternoon, low risk of any abnormalities and...it's a boy!! We are so excited! 2 boys 2 girls for us!


----------



## MissDoc

Hey ladies. 15 weeks today and trucking along. My current concern is I haven't been eating well. I've definitely been overeating and all the wrong things (sweets, carby things, fastfood) and I'm feeling the effects in my body. Gaining weight that doesn't feel like "pregnancy weight" if that makes sense, and more constipation and fatigue. I think getting back into a rhythm of better eating and more activity will help a lot. 

I also am having a ton of night nausea-- weird. Every single night when I try to go to sleep or even just lie down, the nausea comes. The morning and day time sickness is a lot better (as long as I don't skip a meal or go too long without a snack), but the night times are kicking my butt. Very strange. Doesn't seem to have anything to do with when I last ate at night either. 

Lanet-- yay for your little boy! What a balanced family you'll have!

Arturia-- Hopefully your OB gets access to the results soon, as they are the ones who typically need that info. Do you know your results yet?


----------



## Dannypop

Oh no Missdoc. I am so sorry to hear you are struggling at night now. I know we are supposed to forgive ourselves when our weight rockets a bit off the charts when pregnant but I know exactly what you mean when you talk about the "non-baby" weight. Firstly, dont even think about it until the nausea has completely gone. Then you can start trying to eat less of the bad and more of the good. I hope the MS passes soon for you!

As for kicks -my BEST part of this whole deal ;)
I found I first experienced it as little bubbles around 15 weeks and then my first real little tap was like a tiny flick -definitely not a bubble and not something you feel on the outside of your tummy. But an inner tap. Too exciting! And then around 18 weeks I think I started getting the proper punches that you can see and others can feel. DS1 once kicked DH in the face!

I won't be feeling anything for a while as my planecta is posterior this time round. Boo!!!


----------



## amanda1235

Danny I thought posterior placenta was in the back, meaning kicks are felt more easily? That's what I have. 
I'm 15+4 today, and although the upset tummy has definitely improved, it's not at all gone. I had a few days where I felt good, but yesterday afternoon wasn't great, and this morning neither. I'm DYING to feel baby move, but nothing so far that I can say for sure. My bump seems to be growing though, so feeling good about that. It does seem pretty big for this stage of the game though! 
I wasn't a small girl to begin with, put on a lot of weight through fertility treatments, so I know what you mean about adding weight that's not baby weight. Not eating super well either, which I know I should, but at the same time, as long as I'm actually eating, I've been told baby only takes the best of the best.


----------



## JenzyKY

Yeah, posterior you feel the most.


----------



## SonnyH

Congratulations on a little boy Lanet! :) MissDoc, I'm 16 weeks today and still feeling pretty rotten too! My eating is mediocre, I have healthy-ish main meals but my need to eat inbetween is constant and just carb and sweets! :( I do feel guilty all the time about eating packets of sweets everyday but what can you do? It's that or terrible nausea!


----------



## arturia

I tried water again today. Now I am feeling the urge to throw up. :( Nope, still a trigger.

Grats on a boy, lanet. :)

MissDoc - Technically if I wanted to I could make an appointment with my GP, it doesn't take too long. They would most likely have called me for an appointment if the results were troubling, however. Unfortunately, I would have to go sit in the clinic and wait for him to see me to get them, and my OB clinic will just phone me the results. I am just waiting for the call now. Probably tomorrow.


----------



## lanet

Girls I am right there with you overeating and choosing all the wrong things to ward off nausea. I'm depressed about my weight gain and really hope it balances out


----------



## Dannypop

Doh! I meant anterior placenta. After 2 posterior placentas and feeling so many kicks and actually seeing baby roll right over in my tummy I now have an anterior placenta boo!

Can't wait to feel those first kicks!


----------



## SonnyH

Eek, me either with the kicks! What does it feel like early on? I'm 16 weeks and pretty sure I've not felt anything yet but it is my first so I understand it might be later for me! I think baby/uterus is having a growth spurt this week, my upper legs and lower stomach are so painful!


----------



## lanet

Sonny with my first I felt like I tiny light flutter like, it felt like baby was scraping the side of my uterus lightly and did it a few times in a row. I was very distinct and was just a moment when I "knew" and didn't question. Very cool! Should be soon! 
I thought I felt something similar the other day but it's early so I'm not 100%


----------



## JenzyKY

Danny I figured that's what you meant. 

I'm so excited. I got a new 2016 baby jogger city select with the second seat for less than what the stroller itself costs.


----------



## Dannypop

I think you do just know when you get that first real kick and then you wait and wait for it to happen again and when it does then it's quite easy to spot from then on. And then you look back and realize perhaps a few other times you were feeling it too.


----------



## lanet

Jenzy great deal on your stroller! I have the contours options double stroller and I've decided to just get a Tula carrier for the new baby


----------



## JenzyKY

Lanet, that was my next option. I couldn't pass up the stroller and seat for $475 when I could sell it later for close to that. I think it's normally $700 something. My first hated to be worn so I definitely wanted a double.


----------



## maryp0ppins

Congrats Lanet on a little boy!


----------



## DreamCatcher_

Just wondering if I can join you ladies? I'm 15+1 and due May 20th with my second nugget and OH's first. I already have a DS but he's 6 and I was too young to take in pregnancy/labour/parenting properly then, so it feels like approaching it for the first time!


----------



## Dannypop

It's never too late to join us! Welcome Dream!

I'm on my 3rd pregnancy and it feels like I am doing this all for the first time!!


----------



## SonnyH

Welcome DreamCatcher! :) congratulations on your second little one! 

Hope your pregnancy is treating you well?


----------



## DreamCatcher_

Thanks ladies. 

It's not too bad but definitely not a walk in the park. I am constantly exhausted and find things like cleaning the house complete knacker me: I can barely function after 9 hours sleep and am shattered again by dinner time. I am also horribly nauseous 24/7 but not too sick, which is an upside.


----------



## lanet

Hi dreamcatcher! 
My horrible nausea is subsiding and today I had a lot of energy! It was wonderful and I got a lot of cleaning done. I hope it lasts. The last 2 days I didn't feel well at all.


----------



## Dannypop

Dream, the nausea is the pits. I'm sorry you are still feeling it so badly. With DS2 it lasted till 16 weeks so perhaps you are only a few days away from feeling back to normal! How long did it last with you DS? Can you remember?

I am loving when I wake up in the morning and can feel and see the bulge of my uterus and I press gently around it's edges. It's so amazing to finally see the fruits of all these months of feeling so yuck. 

We went away for the weekend to the beach and it truly was perfect watching DH with the boys and our dog swimming and playing, knowing our 3rd and final little family member is on her way.


----------



## lanet

Danny that sounds wonderful! I feel similar knowing that this baby completes our family. I was in urgent care for stomach pain this weekend but on the plus side I got to hear the babies heartbeat again. 
With dd1 my nausea was full on until 24 weeks. With the twins it was 14-16 weeks. I'm 14 weeks tomorrow and def feeling better but not 100%, I have good and bad days and moments. I'm sorry for you girls still really suffering


----------



## SonnyH

I'm still longing for the day I wake up and don't feel sick! It has improved in its severity quite a bit, but it's still 24/7! It's just at an annoying level now, enough to make me feel crappy but not so bad that I have an excuse to curl up and do nothing! 

I'm 16+4 today.. still keeping the hope it'll pass and not be all pregnancy! My midwife said hopefully by 20 weeks otherwise I might be lumbered the whole pregnancy!


----------



## amanda1235

Hey ladies! Man, I'm having the worst round ligament pain. It's been pretty constant for 24 hours, and I completely freaked out last night worrying something was wrong. Went to the ER, and everything is fine with baby. Dr said some people get a lot of pain with ligaments stretching around this time, and Tylenol might help. My back also hurts a lot, which may not be related, but doesn't help. Anyways, I can deal with the pain as long as I know baby's ok. Anyone had severe RLP? 
On the plus side, I may have felt baby move with that "popping" sensation everyone talks about!


----------



## MissDoc

Welcome to the new ladies! And congrats on your pregnancies. 

And sorry to those unlucky of us who continue to have nausea and icky symptoms. I do too. But, I do notice it is shifting a little. Less morning and day time, more night time nausea. So I hope that means that in the next week or two it'll dissipate entirely. Fingers crossed! Currently my symptoms are: night time nausea, dizziness with standing for too long, needing more sleep, reflux after dinner, and dreaded constipation. 

I may have already said this, but because I mostly look like I've eaten too many cheeseburgers all the time, the baby's nickname has lovingly become "cheeseburger", lol. Poor kiddo.


----------



## lanet

Cheeseburger! I love it! Hmm mine should be called potato chips or chocolate.


----------



## maryp0ppins

Yes I am having RLM! I saw my midwife today for my 16 week check and she said thats what it is,most common on the right hand side. It only started last night. She said it usually lasts 2-3 weeks.


----------



## maryp0ppins

Also I had my appendix out 12 years ago and she said there is scar tissue there that can flare up.


----------



## Dannypop

Sonny it really is such a hard road when you feel consistently queasy. It just doesn't want to go away and nags at you all day/night. I really hope it goes for good ASAP!

Lanet and Amanda oh my word how scary! So awful when you get any pain cause immediately you fear it's baby-related. And back pain especially hits right on the nerve of fearing MC even though it's so unlikely at this stage. We always will worry. I STILL rush off to the loo every time I feel a watery sensation down there and I want to cry with relief when I don't see blood. And all that took was 1 MC at only 6 weeks to freak me out for this pregnancy.


----------



## amanda1235

Danny, yeah....this is my first after 2 back to back early miscarriages (5 and 6 weeks). It's comforting to know that miscarriage is so unlikely, and thankfully I'm feeling MUCH better today. Still slight pains, but not constant. So good to see little bubs on the monitor last night though. Saw heart beating and munchkin gave a little wave. Feeling more at ease today. 
So nausea is better, but I have NO appetite. Such a strange feeling for me lol.


----------



## lanet

Amanda I had missed the post about the ER, so glad it wasn't serious! During my twin pregnancy I had lots of heavy bleeding until 17 weeks. After doing ivf to conceive them I was soooooo scared I was going to lose them. This pregnancy has been so uneventful and it's so nice to not have that constant worry.


----------



## Dannypop

It is always such a relief to see them wriggling about and to hear the heartbeat! It puts your mind at rest and helps ease the worry. 

Wow Lanet so wonderful to be having a boring old pregnancy this time around! Ha ha!


----------



## SonnyH

Sorry to hear about the worrying pain! :( glad things are feeling a bit better! I'm lucky to so far to just have regular aches and pains but I totally still panic about a bad twinge or an unusual cramp! 

My last two days have been holy moly heartburn. I have no idea what happened yesterday but I went out for dinner with work and ate a fairly plain meal but suddenly felt like someone was stamping on my chest. It honestly felt like I was having a heart attack! It only calmed down with rennie, zantac, milk of magnesia and gaviscon! And today, it feels like my oesophagus is red raw! It hurts to eat and drink! Youch! 

(I feel so whingey in pregnancy. I'm honestly not one for feeling sorry for myself but pregnancy has reduced me to constantly complaining and feeling sorry for myself! Can I blame the hormones?!)


----------



## lanet

Sonny that sounds awful! I take a prescription acid reducer during pregnancy. It's just out of control 
I'm feeling whiney myself today for vanity reasons. I'm feeling so fat and I have nothing to wear. I really feel like my arms are big and I'm considering doing some light lifting or something :(


----------



## arturia

Amanda, glad your ER trip turned out to be nothing.

Hope everyone not feeling too great feels better soon. <3

I've been feeling definite kicks. Like, my belly is hugely more active in just the past couple days than it has been previously, so it seems obvious that it's little pokes and kicks and occasionally, a bigger kick. It's exciting but it also makes ME a bit squirmy too.

I've had a cold. I haven't had a cold in a long time. I think I had the flu almost 3 years ago, but barely ever any colds. > 1 year for time between colds for me, on average. I even missed out on the strep throat my hubby caught maybe 2 years ago, when we never really stopped kissing during it. As far as colds go it hasn't been all that bad either, only a half day of truly bad nose stuffiness.


----------



## Mdc

Do you mind if I join? I am a bit behind this group EDD June 10 as a FTM. I know I will have loads of questions and my other thread is a bit quiet these days. A little background I had a mmc at 10 weeks last year (so of course I have been a partial wreck this tri) and we are 12w4d with our little IVF miracle this time around. I feel good about this pregnancy this time and part of me is still is shock we are going to have a baby...not just a bloat baby :haha:


----------



## lanet

Congratulations mdc!


----------



## amanda1235

Congrats MDC! As you can see in my sig I'm an IVF success after loses too. 16+4 today, and still seems so unreal :)


----------



## Mdc

Thank you for the welcome! We have a NT scan tomorrow and I feel like it is such a big milestone. 

Lanet, congrats on your little boy!

Amanda, so glad your ER trip was only good news. I heard RPL can be really bad. I have had a twinge or two but they went away, so I can imagine how scary it must be to feel to have it for 24 hours plus.


----------



## amanda1235

Hey everyone! Man, This has not been a great week. So after my ER trip on Monday night, the pain was starting to subside. Wednesday nights get as I'm going to bed, I feel pain JUST in one spot on the left side of my belly. Figure it's just more ligament pain, and go to bed. Had a hard time sleeping, and was kinda tender to the touch. I google it, and come up with possible gas/constipation pain. Which makes sense. Anyways, call my clinic yesterday morning to ask the nurse, hoping she can tell me what I can take for it, or confirm that it's ligament pain. Instead she says, I have no idea, get yourself to the ER. So I panicked. Full blown anxiety attack. Anyways go to the ER crying, triage nurse consoles me saying it sounds like ligament pain but that they'll check me. Sure enough, baby's still fine, moving around, tested for uti, all clear, dr says it could be many things, none concerning, but most likely ligament pain. I do NOT want to be that pregnant person who freaks over every ache and pain. That nurse scared the shit out of me. I've got my next appointment on Monday, so I'll speak to my dr then. Sigh. 
Oh, and sorry if TMI, but sometimes when I wipe, I get the faintest brown tinge on the toilet paper. I'm hoping that since baby, placenta and uterus seemed fine on ultrasound, that it's nothing to worry about. I thought I'd stop stressing after the first trimester. On a plus side, I'm pretty sure I can feel baby move now :)


----------



## JenzyKY

Amanda, hopefully once you feel movement it will be easier for you. Round Ligament Pain really hurts and you will start getting it more and more. Try not to stress. I get it if I make a sharp movement. I keep thinking I couldn't afford all those ER bills, then notice you are in Canada. :haha:


----------



## SonnyH

Oh Amanda, that's sounds rubbish. It's so easy to worry about everything! Its hard but try to relax the best you can and remember that chances are everything is OK! And at the end of the day, don't worry about getting as many checks as you need, yours and babies well being is most important! 

One of my worries at the mo is the size of my bump! I still feel really small and people keep telling me you can't tell I'm pregnant! I'm glad to have not put much weight on but it makes me worry I'm behind! 

Welcome Mdc & congratulations! How did your NT scan go? 

I think I felt baby moving for definite today! Was a strange sensation! But exciting!


----------



## Mdc

Amanda, what a roller coaster. I am sorry that mean RN made you more worried that you were already. Sometimes I wish they would take a min to think about the stress of saying something like that. On the plus side yeah for baby movements! I agree there are many more positives than negatives, but so hard to not worry I know. 

Sonny wonderful news about you little one's movements too. 

My NT scan was today and all well HB strong at 158, great numbers for DS and T18, but boo for anterior placenta. Little one was all sleepy so not much movement. Oh well small price for a healthy baby. Any gender guesses?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4090.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Dannypop

Welcome mdc!! It's never too late to join us. It's so wonderful after all your treatments to have entered this more reassuring stage. I've only ever had one MC at 6 weeks and that was still enough to freak me out throughout this pregnancy. I am 17 weeks on Monday and check the TP every time I wipe!

Amanada medecs sometimes don't realize the power they have over our sense of safety and they can make really silly decisions with how they pass information on to us. I am sorry you've had such a scare. You definitely do not sound like a paranoid pregnant lady and even if you go over and over again to the ER for nothing, it's a human life you are protecting. 

Anterior placentas suck! I keep thinking I finally am feeling movement but then it turns out it's just gas as I doubt I would be able to feel it this early with the placenta in the way. With DS2 I remember so clearly the first time I felt him kick. It was so clear and around 17 weeks. Ah well, thanking my blessings it's not placenta previa and I am still on track for a natural delivery.


----------



## SonnyH

I'm curious about my placenta, no one mentioned at my 12 week scan and the midwife hasn't said anything either! Maybe they'll tell me at the 20 week scan, I assume it's relatively important to know!


----------



## SonnyH

Oh and I'm terrible at gender guessing, all looks the same to me! Hopefully some better guessers can help!


----------



## Dannypop

I think mostly placentas are posterior and more rarely anterior so if it's posterior they probably don't mention it. Not that anterior is a problem, it's just not as common which is why my doctor mentioned it I would assume.


----------



## SonnyH

Ahh. That would make sense! I can hear the placenta really clearly on the Doppler, can hear it whooshing away! 

My bump has popped out this weekend! Hurray! Now I need to think about buying some maternity tops.. my regular jumpers are starting to look a bit odd! Although mostly as I don't own a single 'long' top, so you can always see my elasticated waistband of my jeans!


----------



## MissDoc

Hey there ladies! Welcome MDC and congrats on a great scan. I don't know how to do the skull or nub theory well, so no guesses for you.

Amanda, how scary! What that nurse SHOULD have said was that it almost certainly is nothing at all to worry about, and pregnancy comes with many bizarre aches, pains, and sensations. However, if you're feeling particularly unusual and it's affecting your ability to function, then you may want to consider visiting the ER. NOT "get yourself to the ER asap", lol. Thanks a lot nurse. I'm so glad it was nothing. Back at about 10.5 weeks I was in a minor car accident and had cramping, so even though I was at the doc just days before I took myself right back in and wanted to be sure all was okay. The dr was very understanding, and I hope your medical team is too. This caring for a delicate life is scary business!

Danny, sorry it's taking a bit longer to feel movement with the placenta placement. I am guessing mine is not anterior as I can find baby's heartbeat super quick and easy without much digging or searching with my doppler. But I'm not feeling movement yet. Hope it happens soon... I'm so jealous of the all the early-movement-feelers!

I have about 10 days left until my 18 week level 2 scan. I haven't seen the baby since 10 weeks, so I am really really ready to lay eyes on him and see for myself that all is well.


----------



## Dannypop

Yay for popping-out bellies! I also feel like I am only days away from a proper baby bump and not just organ shift and wobbly gassy bits!

And yay for your scan Missdoc. My absolute best is seeing that little person on the screen. It's like a coffee date with your baby that you only get so rarely throughout your pregnancy when you really get to say "hi" and see them respond.

With DS1 & 2 I couldn't wait for each scan just so I could see them. This time round I am so paranoid about the gender I want them to check that out each time! I won't believe that I am having a daughter until I hold her in my arms (even saying "my daughter" feels like total fraud!) 

Well I have a 17-week scan tomorrow and my mom is coming with. When my doc confirms the gender we are going shopping! Also, I never worried about the health of my other babies, but this one I am always worrying. Since I POAS!


----------



## Mdc

Thanks Miss doc for the welcome. Good luck in your upcoming scan. Are you finding out the gender then? That reminds me I need to schedule mine. 

Sonny I am always wrong too. I thought maybe boy but the US tech said girl. Go figure! Congrats on the official bump. I cannot wait. 

Danny, how did the scan go?

Is anyone else stuffed up? I am going through Klennexs like they are going out of style.


----------



## amanda1235

MDC, I've been sneezing for weeks, but actually have a cold now, which TOTALLY sucks.


----------



## Dannypop

Yes started sneezing and sniffling again a few days ago. Keep worrying its a cold brewing cause we can't take anything and I'm off on holiday on Tuesday. 

My scan was great but so so so confusing! My OBGYN just wouldn't confirm the gender. It was a comedy! He showed me in detail the vagina and pointed out the labia, vulva, large and small lips and basically said well this looks like what a vag should be like, but then when I said ok so a girl then, he just wouldn't answer! With my boys at this gestation he proudly and overtly wrote "it's a boy" next to the genitals. I know this is totally normal in every other country but my doc has always been so open about confirming at this stage as do all doctors in SA. Perhaps because this is my last chance at having a girl I am extra sensitive so I am noticing things that I didn't see with DS2. 

But baby is healthy and on track with growth so at least I can go in to the holidays worry-free. Silly me being so concerned about the gender but this little girl is my dream.


----------



## arturia

Danny, I'd go ahead and tell everyone I was having a girl if I were you. <3 That sounds unmistakable.

My scan is on Friday. Anatomy + hopefully sex. Not certain what we will do if they can't show us for whatever reason though, since we both want to know.


----------



## beccabonny

Sonny, yay for your bump! I'm sure you'll find some lovely maternity tops :)

MissDoc, not much longer until your next scan! I think mine is about the same distance away. It does feel like forever, though, doesn't it?

Mdc, I've been congested for ages! So annoying...

Danny, how odd that he was evasive! Sounds like a girl to me! Any chance you'll get another scan soon for another peek?


----------



## Dannypop

beccabonny said:


> Sonny, yay for your bump! I'm sure you'll find some lovely maternity tops :)
> 
> MissDoc, not much longer until your next scan! I think mine is about the same distance away. It does feel like forever, though, doesn't it?
> 
> Mdc, I've been congested for ages! So annoying...
> 
> Danny, how odd that he was evasive! Sounds like a girl to me! Any chance you'll get another scan soon for another peek?

Yup thankfully! They scan us once a month in SA as the healthcare system is private here. You do pay out your bum for the service but the medical help is of such an incredible standard. So my next scan is at the fetal assessment center at 21 weeks and then back with my regular gynae once a month after that and once a week from 36 weeks to delivery. 

But feel so much better now! Just chatted to my next door neighbour and she goes to the same gynae and she said he doesn't like telling gender cause he isn't so hot at it. He guessed boy for both her girls and admits it's not his strength. Which I never knew cause he is such an incredible doctor so I just assumed ... so yes, am now totally happy and excited; girl!!!


----------



## beccabonny

Yay, go team pink! I love boys, too, but I'm currently biased due to my own team pink status :happydance:

I'm so glad you get to peek again soon! We have our 20 week coming up in a couple weeks, but we did the MaterniT21 test and got girl. Hope things match up!


----------



## lanet

Danny sounds like a girl!
I'm sneezy and stuffy too and not feeling great today. It's very cold here too!
My bump seems to have lost the bloat and is a little smaller but more of a proper bump now


----------



## SonnyH

I'm totally stuffy nosed but I have been since about week 6! I had a real cold a few weeks ago and felt dreadful but now I'm back to my just usual can't really breathe! I asked the doc about it at an appointment for something else and she said it's pregnancy rhinitis? To do with the increased blood flow or something! Can't wait for heyfever season if it continues :)! 

Def sounds like a girl Danny!


----------



## Dannypop

Becca the 20 week scan is so wonderful -you get to see so much detail and I remember with my boys seeing their beautiful little pouty lips for the first time!

Lanet your bump sounds gorgeous! I still have a lot of top bloat but my uterus is definitely creeping up and getting rounder. Funny, with DS1 & 2 I don't remember having so much soft stuff at the top -my bump was higher and seemed more baby than gas and guts, but since everything is lying so much further down this time due to stretched ligaments it feels so so different. 

Ah yes Sonny the increased blood volume causes a whole host of annoying things to occur. Hope you feel better soon. Hay fever is the pits! And we can't take all the drugs that help with it. Boo


----------



## beccabonny

I heard about the pregnancy/stuffy nose connection as well...not sure if it's me as I have a tendency towards it anyway, but it's definitely not cutting down on things!

Danny, you've got me all excited for the scan! I hope I get lots of printouts. Maybe she'll do that 4-d thing she did early on. 

Strange how much pregnancy can change from one to the next! I definitely feel a hard bump now, but it's still pretty low - but starting to show! Unfortunately, I'm also getting thicker. I've gained 5lb since Thanksgiving! That makes 9 in total :( Guess it's time to cut out the sweets...:haha: I just have the feeling I will gain way more after the halfway mark. 

It's so interesting how varied we all are as far as bumps, symptoms, etc. I guess each pregnancy is as different as each baby!


----------



## NinjaPanda

I have a bump but as my husband would say, I'm at that point where people would be afraid to ask if I'm pregnant (because I just look lol I am getting chubby) LOL!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4250.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mdc

Guess I am not the only one with nasal problems. Ha ha ha!

Ninja cute bump!

I definetly have bloat and no bump yet (14 weeks tomorrow), but it is weird for me it is not all down below but higher also. Such a weird space the beginnings of the second tri. Feeling better, look like I am eating too many holiday sweets and still quite a while for kicks. Hopefully with Christmas time will fly. 

Hope everyone has fun plans for the weekend.


----------



## beccabonny

Looking adorable, Ninja!


----------



## arturia

Had scan today. :pink:


----------



## beccabonny

arturia, congrats on team pink! Any name ideas yet?


----------



## amanda1235

Yay team pink!!! I'm so anxious to find out gender. 

How's everyone doing? Round ligament pains have subsided this week, but they've been replaced with a nasty cold. Hopefully on the mend now. Feeling bubs move every day, seems to be more active in the evenings. Hubby is anxious to be able to feel them too. Scan on Monday went well! L2 scan on the 29th.


----------



## arturia

We decided to focus on name choices after we found out. Hubby's been napping since we got home, which is like... all day, so haven't discussed yet.


----------



## SonnyH

Congratulations on a girl Arturia! :) lovely news! 

Just under two weeks until my anatomy/gender scan.. eek! 

Looking good Ninja! I'm also at that could be pregnant/could be chubby stage! I was at the doctors yesterday and a little girl pointed at me and said to her dad that 'that lady has a baby in her belly' .. the dad went bright red and looked mortified and was like 'no no, I don't think she does'! Haha, I quickly reassured him I was in fact pregnant and not to worry! :) made me laugh!


----------



## Mdc

Arturia, congrats on the little girl!

Amanda so glad the rlps have subisded and darn the weakened immune system. You need a second trimester break :winkwink: 

Sonny that story made me laugh. Kids are so open and adults...well sounds like he maybe had a bad previous experience thinking someone was preggo and she wasn't. Poor guy!

Yesterday I spent all day making Christmas cookies and took the day off of work. It was bliss. However I was so wiped last night. For the lovely ladies here. When did you fatigue go away? Most nights I fall asleep at nine still.


----------



## Dannypop

Art yay for your girl! I cannot think of a single girls name but could name another 10 boys. Will probably go for something gender neutral in the end!

It's so frustrating when your bump is in the in between stage where you feel like you should push it out more or tuck it in! It is weird what goes on above the actual uterus -all the organs and gas. I can't wait for that space to be filled with actual baby! Ha ha Sonny that is so funny the poor dad!

I am feeling baby move now too Amanda! Only when I lie down on my tummy. I think cause then my anterior placenta is pressed up against her so she moves in protest. It is always in the same spot and little proper taps. Loving it! Feels like I'm pregnant for the first time and discovering this all brand new :)


----------



## NinjaPanda

SonnyH said:


> Congratulations on a girl Arturia! :) lovely news!
> 
> Just under two weeks until my anatomy/gender scan.. eek!
> 
> Looking good Ninja! I'm also at that could be pregnant/could be chubby stage! I was at the doctors yesterday and a little girl pointed at me and said to her dad that 'that lady has a baby in her belly' .. the dad went bright red and looked mortified and was like 'no no, I don't think she does'! Haha, I quickly reassured him I was in fact pregnant and not to worry! :) made me laugh!

LMAFO, I had a student's little sister point to my belly and ask "what's in there?"

On another note: I am getting sooooooooooo impatient right now. We could technically find out gender around Christmas but because no place is available at that time, we have to wait till Jan 12 to find out gender. I'm really really hoping for a girl! We came up with a boys name finally but can't agree on a middle yet. I'm just too in love with our girl's name though. I feel like a jerk saying it, but I think I might be a little disappointed if it's not a girl. :(


----------



## maryp0ppins

Hi everyone, I am still around!
17+4 now and have a proper little bump. We have our 20 week scan on December 30th,keeping the sex a surprise if we can!


----------



## SonnyH

Don't worry Ninja, I think a lot of people have a preference! It's natural to feel some disappointment if the gender isn't what you wanted but I imagine it's something you'll very quickly shake off! And you'll begin to get excited for whatever gender! 

I'm in the really don't mind either way camp, for years I wanted a little boy but more recently I'd kinda swung to wanting a girl (probably because my friends baby girls are much calmer than the boys! :) ) but now I'm pregnant, I really don't mind. I just can't wait to know, I think it'll help me with bonding and to feel able to settle on a name! I still find it pretty surreal that there's a baby in there!


----------



## NinjaPanda

I hear you.... Every time I think that I am growing a miniature person inside of me every minute of the day, it just feels so surreal


----------



## lanet

So those of you that say you have tons of boy names please share! I've always been able to think of lots of girl names but no boy ones! I'm very excited about my little boy, and have just one name in mind but I'm not set yet. 
I have a Kylee, Everlee, and Oliver now, so no real theme or anything.


----------



## moonstar_004

oh wow, i haven't been here in a while. congratulations to those who found out the gender already. :)

had a scan at 18 weeks last thursday, and found out we're having a boy. :) this is our first so we really don't have a preference. baby's measuring 19w5d though at that time, but we were assured everything is still within range.

i still don't feel the baby move though, but he moves a lot whenever we have a scan.


----------



## beccabonny

Amanda, glad to hear RLP are subsiding, but sorry about the cold. Hope you're feeling better! Yay for a good scan!

Sonny, that is a hilarious story! And the dad...omg. I wonder what kind of talk they had when they got home. :haha:

Mdc, sounds like a wonderful day of baking! What kind of cookies did you make? My fatigue calmed down around week 14, but the last couple days have been rough! Must be a growth spurt or something...went to bed at 8 last night. 

Ninja, Sonny's right, lots of people do have a preference! There's nothing wrong with that. You'll love the baby no matter what, so don't be too hard on yourself! 

Hi Mary, nice to see you! Glad your bump has appeared!

Lanet, I like traditional boys names like Jack, lol, I'm probably no help! 

Moonstar, congrats on a boy!! I'm sure you'll feel him moving anytime now!

AFM, I am feeling a lot more movement since the weekend! It's so weird. There are definite kicks. Is it a dumb question to wonder if they ever start hurting later on in pregnancy? The movements are so reassuring! Our 20w scan is on Monday, hoping the week flies by and we don't get snowed out of our appointment!


----------



## JenzyKY

Movements definitely can hurt later on. There's lots of sensitive things to kick or to mess with your ribs. :haha:


----------



## MissDoc

Hi ladies! Such a flurry of activity in here with so many finding out the sex of the baby (congratulations!!) and starting to feel and look more pregnant. Yay for all of the development!

Nothing too notable here. I'll be 18 weeks on Thursday, and we have our Level 2 scan on Friday afternoon, so mostly just waiting for that. Not feeling any movement yet, even though I'm so ready to! I have a little bump now which just popped within the past couple of days. But like Ninja's experience, is not quite big enough for people who don't know me to know if I'm pregnant or just chubby. Lol. I did have one of my patient's mothers ask me today, and her teenage daughter was like "mommmm, don't ask her that, she's probably not!", so I guess I'm at that is she or isn't she stage where it's hard to tell.

As for names, I may have mentioned that my husband is getting to name this little boy as I was so adamant about girl names if it would have been a girl. The top contender right now for our baby is Lucas ("Luke") Joseph. So we'll see if it stays that way, or if my husband chooses one of a few others that have been kicked around.


----------



## NinjaPanda

MissDoc, I love the name Lucas.... My husband hated it though because in his words "Luke Skywalker is a huge pussy..." .... My husband ladies and gents. -.- We decided on Jack for a boy (my grand-pere's name was Jaques and his grandpa's name was Jack) but we have no middle name yet. If it's a girl, she will be Jaesa Mellanie Ryan.


----------



## beccabonny

Jenzy, I figured as such! Even those little tiny infants have strong legs, plus less room to move later on!

MissDoc, it is wonderful everyone's checking back in now with further developments! Yay for your bump popping! I was laughing at your story...I think most of us are still in that stage! I told one of the Physical Therapists at work today, and she was like "I had NO idea!" - halfway through! :rofl: but I know later on things will even out (probably!). I haven't even bothered to take weekly pics yet...lol! 

I love the name Lucas, especially nickname Luke, always reminds me of that Paul Newman movie :)

Ninja, :rofl:!! @ your hubby! I think I already mentioned here or on another thread, Jack is my favorite boy's name! I love your girl name, as well <3 Everyone has been picking such lovely and unique names lately!


----------



## Dannypop

Oh wow! Jack is my DS2's name! And if we were having a 3rd boy I wanted Luca. Very similar! And my fave girls name is Kyla or Kylee! But DH doesn't like it so I literally have zero girls names that I like. At all!

Yes, movements can hurt but only seldomly. When they kick you in the cervix it pinches but that only happened a handful of times for me. And then if they get you under the ribs it feels a bit unpleasant. But otherwise it is pure magic. 

I am starting to feel strong little taps despite my anterior placenta. So exciting.

Anyway, we are on holiday at my sister in law having the best time ever. Until I landed up in casualty yesterday morning from the most debilitating headache I have ever had. The tears were just pouring down my face. Had to go on a drip to get my temp down and the doctor gave me way TMI by telling me that a temp over 37 degrees (mine was 37.5) the baby is in danger cause the same hormones from a high temperate trigger labour. She said so I could miscarry except it wouldn't be a miscarriage i would have to go in to labour. All I needed her to tell me was that they wanted to keep baby safe. 

Anyway, they sent me off with antibiotics (it is sinusitis) and paracetamol. Which does ZERO. I was back in agony that afternoon and luckily got hold of my obgyn back home who immediately faxed me a script for anti-inflammatories and a very strong pain killer. Sorted me out in 30 mins. Am feeling like a different person today!

The bonus was getting to see my baby again on the scan! I even cheekily asked the doc to check if she saw a willy and she said nope nothing there! So turned out well in the end.


----------



## maryp0ppins

Glad to hear you are on the mend Danny!

DH and I have agreed on a boy's name that we like, I can't believe it as we have such different styles.
I casually mention "how about x?" And he said he liked it!

Now to think about girls names.


----------



## SonnyH

Oo, I think I just had a Brixton Hicks contraction..! My belly just went rock solid for a few moments, not painful or anything. Is it normal to get them at 19 weeks? 

Glad you are feeling a bit better Danny, sounds rubbish! Sinusitis can be nasty, I'm somewhat prone to it. Its hard to treat, often it's vital and if it is an infection (which yours sounds like with a temperature), the bacteria are in the cavities in your face which the antibiotics have a hard time getting too! If it lingers on, I highly recommend a nasal wash! It's a slightly uncomfortable thing to do but it seriously helps with the pressure pain! And let's you breathe for a bit!


----------



## ButternutBabe

Hello everyone! I'm 19 weeks now. So close to half way already!! I'm experiencing some pretty horrid nerve pain in my back and totally random stints of nausea. I've also totally popped! I feel huge. I can't hide my stomach at all any more! 

So does everyone else have a nursery already? We have nothing. We have the empty room, but that's it. No crib, no changing table, no car seat, no stoller etc. It's so over whelming. Can anyone suggest good brands? Things I really need to get asap? 

Also, what's everyone's general thoughts on baby showers? Is it rude to ask for big ticket items, or expected? I've no idea at all.


----------



## lanet

Sonny I experienced them very early (14 weeks) with the twins. It alarmed me but I was told that your uterus contracts often but we just don't feel it, so occasionally we do feel it and that's ok. As long as it not regular and doesn't go away. 
Butternut I have 1 extra room in my house that will be the nursery but I have no idea where to put all the stuff that's stored in there! It's overwhelming, maybe I'll get to it in the spring. 
I'm not planning on having a shower since I had one 2 years ago with the twins, but I think it's perfectly fine to register for big ticket as well as small items. Some people like to pick a big item and go in with a few people to buy it. 
I'm almost 17 weeks, struggling with feeling like I've gained way too much weight! I've cut sugar out of my diet and I hope that helps. But this seems to be how my body reacts to pregnancy, it's just hard to accept.


----------



## Mdc

Whew what a busy week at work! 

Becca I made loads of cookies 6 types in total. My fav are the sugar cookies with icing. Gaining weight is fine since I am pregnant right :winkwink: Good luck on your scan on Monday!

Missdoc, love Lucas! How did you scan go?

Danny, omg how horrible and I hope you are still feeling better now. Glad you got another sneak peek at LO. 

Sonny, that does sound like BH. 

Butterbabe, almost half way? Huge milestone. I have nothing, nada, zilch for the baby yet. We have a small place in the city so my office is going to have to double at the nursery so I should start planning. I think after my 20 week scan then we will start buying. Still seems surreal that I am actually preggo. Interested to hear opinions on what everyone is getting. 

Lanet ugh it is so hard in pregnancy to keep weight where it should be especially this time of year. Good luck with limiting sugar...as above I would fail miserably. Ha!

We got our Panorama results finally. They were drawn before Thanksgiving and there was a mess up. All is good which we expected because we did PGS but they included the gender (I swear I did not check the box..oh well). Anyways we are happy to report it is a GIRL! Level 2 ultrasound is forever away for me it seems. Jan 17 and then the fun begins!


----------



## SonnyH

Keeping a healthy weight increase is impossible this time of year! My serious heartburn is restricting my portion size a bit as it hurts so much after eating but I'm snacking on rubbish all day long! My current love is chocolate eclairs (the toffee sweets, not the pastries), I got through 3 bags of them this week! :( Terrible! Ah well, what will be will be I suppose! I'll get back to better eating in January like usual! 

My belly hasn't gone hard since, so I'll chalk it down to a BH! A peculiar sensation! 

We've got some nursery stuff and our pram but only because we thought there were good offers available on Black Friday! There is still plenty of time :) 

I'm always interested in hearing about baby showers abroad! We do have them in the UK but on a smaller scale I think. I've never been to one with a gift list or anything. Hope you guys have great ones!


----------



## Dannypop

Thanks for the well wishes ladies. Much better now! I never knew sinisitus could be so tricky to treat and get rid of so I shall keep that in mind and watch myself. 

With DS1 my DH moved cities just before he was born so I was living with my parents from his birth till we joined DH a few months later. So never really got to decorate a nursery at all. And as a designer that was the pits! Then with DS2 we moved house again and only got the keys 3 weeks before he was born so I was frantically painting murals and hanging pictures. But I managed to create my dream nursery. So it can be done in record time!

I guess with it being number 3 all I need are clothes and especially winter ones since both my others were summer babies. So all my gender neutral stuff that I am reusing (about 4 huge boxes) won't help for the first 3 months.

Baby showers are a must! Endure the naff games if you must but it's a great way to get all the staple things. I would ask for the big stuff too and people can group together. For our 3rd babies all my friends are doing blessing ceremonies where we tie a long thread onto everyone's wrist so we are all joined as one and the pregnant lady cuts each thread for each lady and ties it for them. Then as you hear the baby has been born you cut your thread and send out a wish for her. Beautiful huh?


----------



## NinjaPanda

We have a spare room that we plan to use for the nursery but I am not climbing that mountain until Feb. I have no idea what we are going to do with all the extra crap we have in that room right now! As for baby showers, I haven't even thought of registering anywhere but I will probably include maybe one or two bigger ticket items and the rest smaller.


----------



## SonnyH

I'm really hating week 19 so far :( I've been having ridiculous heart palpitations for the last few days, they are very bothersome! And I can't help be a bit nervous about them! 

On top of that, one of wisdom teeth has decided to try to come through and it's agony :( my whole gum is swollen! It's so painful to eat but I'm so hungry, aghh! 

Sighh! :( in more positive thoughts, I have my 20 week scan on Thursday :) should hopefully be able to find out the gender! And I finish for my 11 day Christmas break on Thursday lunch time! 

Hope you are all having much better weeks and enjoying the run up to Christmas!


----------



## lanet

Sonny sorry to hear you are having a tough week m. I've had heart palpitations, have they checked you for anemia or thyroid?? They are generally harmless usually though, but yes unsettling


----------



## MissDoc

Sonny-- I hope you feel better soon. It sounds like wk 19 has been rough so far for you! But yay for your upcoming scan and finding out the sex of the baby. That will be a nice little perk in a sea of feeling crummy!

Butternut-- Aww, yay for popping out and looking pregnant now! I agree with the others that it's okay to put some big ticket items on your registry, just make sure you have plenty of small and medium too to balance things out.

Lanet-- I feel you on the weight gain! I am trying to reign it in but I don't have a ton of willpower for modifying my eating habits very much. 

MDC-- Those cookies sound wonderful! I could totally go for some of those right now! (which is why I'm gaining so much weight, haha!). Congrats on your little girl!!!

Dany-- That thread idea at the shower sounds really sweet and heartfelt, how cute! I'm sorry you've been stuck feeling ill but glad you're finally starting to kick the sinusitis.

Ninja-- What will turn into our nursery was the same... so much crap was in there. Even though we bought our house over 2 yrs ago we still had boxes in that room. Lol. We've at least moved them out (or shoved them into a spare closet) and we just now started making this progress.

AFM, my scan was lovely. Little boy wasn't the most cooperative though. He did not want to stretch out and face the camera. He wanted to stay curled up sucking his thumb. The sonographer kept trying to shake him and he would get startled flail around kick and hit against where she was pushing, roll over, and go back to sucking his little thumb. It was pretty cute but we have to go back in a month to better visualize his heart chambers since he wouldn't let them get a complete look. No reason to think there's any problem though.

I have a scan pic on my phone, maybe after I'm finished posting this on the computer I'll open to edit the post on my phone and I can add the photo.  (edited: I think I've attached them now!)

Oh, and we bought a crib and a dresser for the nursery, so I feel very accomplished now. First steps toward actually preparing for baby.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2840.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 3









IMG_2843.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mdc

Sonny sorry for the palpitations and the wisdom teeth. Double whammy! Good luck on Thursday. Do you have any inkling what gender LO is?

MissDoc, what a cheeky little guy. Glad the scan went well and I guess the benefit is one more chance to see him next month. :winkwink:

I just had my first random person notice my bump. I was at the ups store and the wonderful lady at the counter took one look at me and said....so???? Both DH and I were taken back because I do not think I am that noticeable yet (15 weeksish) and I had a big sweater on. Guess it is time to scale back on the xmas cookies :haha: Guess that lead me to a question. When did you notice you popped? Also...a stupid question...how did you know you 'popped'?


----------



## MissDoc

MDC, I "popped" just a week ago, just before hitting the 18 week mark. I had started to look thicker in the middle much earlier on, but it didn't start looking like a baby belly instead of just thickness until this past week. I felt like "popping" for me was when there was a noticeable and distinct curve/subtle roundness that poked out consistently. Now people are noticing and it's fun.


----------



## beccabonny

Danny, lovely you're feeling taps! I'm anterior as well (I just found that out yesterday). I've felt rolls and some taps, but I don't feel like movement is increasing like everyone says it will! It's still early, though. It is exciting! I love the thread idea!

Glad you're feeling better, what an awful thing to go through! Yay for a bonus scan, though :)

Maryp, wonderful you've agreed on a boy name!

Sonny, I agree with you! I use a neti-pot for sinus wash anytime I feel pressure up there and I haven't gotten an infection for years now :) Sorry to hear about your heart palpitations! Has your doc suggested baby aspirin at all? Wisdom teeth?!? How awful! I can't wait to hear how your scan goes!

Hi Butternut! Sorry to hear about your nerve pain! I don't have a nursery set up at all, we haven't even finished putting on the primer. I use the room for yoga right now! I can't wait to hear everyone's suggestions as it's my first time and I am clueless. We've been looking around, but I think it's totally normal not to buy anything big until after 24 weeks or so. And yes, I have big stuff on my registry, but I'm not planning on anyone picking that stuff up! I'm having two small showers, one here and one down where my family lives (traditional to have one there, but I don't want to leave my local friends/family out!) and I'm doing a registry mostly just to get free stuff from amazon/target :haha: The reviews on stuff are helpful, though! Still having trouble figuring out a breast pump. Any opinions on double ones?

Mdc congrats on team PINK!! Any names picked out yet? So funny about the random person milestone! AFM, haven't popped yet :)

MissDoc, love the pics! Look at that little nose! So funny about how stubborn they can be, right? Sounds like you're far along on the preparation wagon! 

My scan went really well yesterday! Well, mostly. 12/18 was the anniversary of when we found out about the MMC for the twins last year, so I was super anxious about this visit. It was hard to be in the office, even though it isn't the same OB, and OH was stuck working so I was alone, just like last year. I didn't think it would be a big deal, though. Anyway, then they tell me the sonographer is behind and the OB will see me first, but not my usual OB (which is fine, I want to meet all of them anyway BC who knows who will be on call when I deliver!). I'm fine until I start thinking about it. Then I start tearing up right before she comes in to do the doppler...When she does come in to do the doppler and we hear the heartbeat, all of my emotions just release and I start crying, I don't know if with relief or what, but it was just a tough moment. It was good knowing everything was fine. I guess I was really depending on that scan first to know she's moving around and all. Anyway, they finally got me in for my scan and sure enough, she's fine, wriggling around in there. I felt totally ok after that, except for a bit emotionally drained. I did find out I have an anterior placenta, so I might feel less movement. Maybe that's why I haven't felt the dramatic upswing in movement I thought I would! Or maybe it's just not a dramatic thing.


----------



## SonnyH

Eek, congratulations on your scans everyone! I'm glad everything seems OK even if one little one wouldn't play ball! Isn't so cute the suck their thumbs in the womb! 

Feeling baby move has def been gradual for me. It's getting more obvious but still very sporadic! I just suddenly get some sharp jabs and wriggling and then it stops again! 

Wisdom teeth are the worst. Teething is so painful, I can totally appreciate what poor babies go through when they get them all at once! Poor things! I've had a liquid and very soft food diet today to try give the gums a break from chewing! I've not heard of baby aspirin? Is that something you can take in pregnancy? 

Gender wise I've always thought baby was a girl but I think it's been swayed by the fact all my family are convinced it will be for some reason! I'm quite happy either way, just excited to know!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Sonny, when do you find out? We have to wait till Jan 12... I'll be 22 weeks by then. :( I'm so eager to know!!!

As for the popping question.... I knew I popped when my Grade 1 student said "you're belly's getting bigger" LOL. Yesterday, one of my Grade 2's said "You're not skinny anymore!"... thanks kid. Hahaha


----------



## lanet

One of my teenage clients yesterday asked me how far along I am and then said "it looks like it might be a big baby"


----------



## SonnyH

Had my 20 week scan this afternoon .. we are having a little girl :) :) absoloutely over the moon! I didn't mind but I know my OH was hoping for girl so I'm pleased for him! 

Baby seems well, growing well and anatomy looks fine! Was stubborn though, the sonographer had to raise the bed so my legs were up in the air to get the baby to move! She also said baby was bum down and sat right on my bladder which would explain why I've constantly needed a wee for the last couple days! I was worried I might have an infection!


----------



## DreamCatcher_

Not popped in here in a while, I've been so busy! I'm 19 weeks on Saturday so almost at the half way mark and can count down instead of up!

We had a private gender scan on the 17 week mark and definitely saw a boy, so our NHS 20 week anomaly scan on the 4th Jan best confirm that! I still don't feel like I'm showing yet and people in work have made comment about how I'm not looking preggo ... wait until after Christmas and mince pies! 

Both my 12 week and gender scan spoke about and anterior placenta and I've not felt any distinctive movement yet, although occasionally I can feel rolls (I think). I'm panicking at not feeling movement and considering buying an at home doppler to ease my mind!


----------



## DreamCatcher_

Also went to SW tonight and I'm still 9lbs lighter than when I started, which was the week of my LMP, so I'm quite chuffed!


----------



## Mississippi03

We had anatomy scan this week.. Gender is wrapped up in an envelope on the tree, as per dhs request. So we will find out together christmas morning. 

Battling a head cold something awful this week.. Any tips mommas? Caring for my 14 month old is taking so much out of me


----------



## Dannypop

So glad everyone is seeing their beautiful babies on their scans moving about and healthy. 

Sonny ha ha about baby being bum down on your bladder!

Becca I was so bleak when I heard about my placenta but my gynae said it actuallly shouldn't really make much difference and it hasn't! Hooray! But this is baby 3 so I am much more stretched out in my poor womb!!

The last week I've been feeling loads of movement when I lie down or sit. And right now I just got such a huge kick it was so distinct and like I remember them from DS1 & 2. A solid thump. My Christmas pressie from LO!


----------



## Mdc

Sonny congrats on the girl!

Dream catcher, congrats on the boy. 

Mississippi, curious on what the envelope said. 

I am pretty sure I have felt a couple pops but still sporadic so excited for her to be more active that I can feel. 

Merry Christmas and Happy Hanukkah everyone.


----------



## SonnyH

Merry Christmas everyone! Hope you had great days yesterday! And thank you for the congratulations on our little lady! 

I'm spending my Boxing Day waiting to see an emergency dentist. Dohhh. Having no end of problems with my gums, my face currently looks like a chipmunk! The things they don't tell you about pregnancy! Oof.


----------



## amanda1235

Sonny, sorry to hear about the gum problems, I absolutely HATE mouth pain. 

Hope everyone else is having a great holiday break!

We had our 20 week scan today, and all is normal and well. Also, we found out we're joining team pink!!!


----------



## Mdc

Welcome to team pink Amanda. Congrats and I am so glad things are all good!


----------



## amanda1235

Thanks MDC! I still get kinda nervous before scans. Baby girl has been pretty active today and yesterday though, after being a little quieter the week before. I guess she's moved into a different position, which is fun for me :)


----------



## SonnyH

Congratulations on the baby girl Amanda! :) 

My little one has def stepped up the kicking a notch now. I'm still not really noticing any kind of pattern to the movements but I am un-mistakenly being kicked at various points the day! My OH has managed to catch a few of the stronger kicks, which is nice! :) 

Happy New Year to everyone, babies are due this year!! :)


----------



## maryp0ppins

Happy new year everyone!
Saw my beautiful baby last Friday. S/he was lying face down the entire time and it took ages to get all the measurements.
We managed to stay on team yellow.
I have to go back at 33 weeks for another scan as I have a low lying placenta,they said they are 99% sure it will move up by then.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Happy New Years everyone! Congrats on everyone finding out their baby's sex! I'm 21 weeks this week and we find out at our scan in 12 days! I can't wait!!! I'm also happy that I'm finally starting to abandon the chubby look and am starting to actually look pregnant. LOL!
 



Attached Files:







20.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Dannypop

What a beautiful bump ninja!!

Sorry about the teeth problems Sonny. What a pain! Literally. Not fair to have all this extra hassle when we are busy GROWING HUMANS!!!

Glad everyone is doing well and that the scans are all showing healthy happy babies. 

I've been away with the family for a week at the beach. The second part of our holiday. Back to work tomorrow but feeling great. Have been extra tired and lazy the past few weeks but it may be the heat we have here (30 degrees Celsius most days) and my pelvis is taking a beating. Otherwise got my 21 week scan on Friday and am feeling baby move loads every day. Also no pattern to them -sometimes she is quiet all day and other times she wriggles around for ages.


----------



## arturia

Gratz to all those who had their 20 week scans and found the sex! <3

I've had an OK Christmas season. Had a week off work. MIL embarrassed all her kids by telling us it would be a 'no present' Christmas and then buying her kids tons of gifts. Now we're all embarrassed we didn't get her anything. Because, you know, she told us not to. Liar. :haha:

I have another UTI. Blood was involved but luckily just last night. When I looked that up it turns out it was only an emerg if I had a fever/chills too, though it still indicates I need to start treatment ASAP. Unfortunately the OB/gyn nurse is out today so I had to go to a walk-in to give my pee. :blush: Thankfully the walk-in has a fast track system for issues like UTIs since no matter what you tell the doc, he/she's just going to say 'pee in a cup and we'll dip this stick in and it'll tell us if you have a UTI.' and if pos, just write up a prescription based on a Q/A, so a nurse can do it.


----------



## SonnyH

Oh no, sorry about the UTI Arturia :( they are so uncomfortable! Hope the antibio's kick in really quickly for you!

My tooth pain turned out to be an infected abscess in my gum. It was dreadful. I had to have it drained which hurt like nothing I've ever experienced (some preparation for labour I guess) and then I've been on antibiotics for a week. What a joy. Then the dentist told me to use Corsydl mouthwash and I had an allergic reaction to it and my tongue swelled up! Thankfully, I now seem to be recovered just in time to go back to work..! Woo! 

When is everyone planning on going on Mat Leave? I imagine it's very different around the world!


----------



## arturia

I'm planning to take off for Easter Weekend. My birthday is right around then. Also, I'll be term right around then. This is of course barring any health issues coming up or going into labor early.

I don't really want to have much risk of going into labor at work, and I'd prefer to spend as much of my leave off with the baby as possible, in particular since it'll be challenging to make ends meet. I currently make more than dh (I'm crossing my fingers hard that that changes if and when he ever gets the promotion promised so long ago) so we'll lose around half my income. It's not going to be pretty for the budget, especially since we just bought a house last year.

At least we don't live in the US. If we did, I'd be heading back to work probably almost immediately. :( As it stands, it remains to be seen how long our budget can carry the loss of half my income. Well, roughly. Numbers wise it's less bad than it looks due to the effects of tax brackets and fewer deductions.


----------



## amanda1235

Sonny, so sorry to hear about the abscess and allergic reaction! That does NOT sound like fun. 

Ugh, Arturia uti's are the worst!! Hope it clears up fast. 

I'm a kindergarten teacher, so I've already been put off work on a preventative leave. That last until a month before my due date, so officially my mat leave starts on April 14th. Then I get 50 weeks paid. I'm also happy I'm not in the US as my cousins got between 3-6 weeks.


----------



## lanet

Sorry about the uti and tooth problems! 
I'm self employed in the US, I plan on trying to work until I go into labor, I currently only work 12 hours a week. But I am on my feet so I'll see how that last month goes. I plan on taking off 8 weeks with the baby. 
Is anyone else experiencing total loss of appetite? Nothing sounds good although the nausea is mostly gone.


----------



## amanda1235

Lancet, I am!! I get hungry but food is gross. Lol. Things are slowly starting to become more interesting.....kind of


----------



## SonnyH

Wow, I didn't realise the US had so little mat leave :-/ I guess I should count myself very lucky in the UK and with my current employer. I get 6 months full pay, 3 months statutory. Plus I have 29 days of annual leave and 7 bank holidays to take before I go off.. so I'm very lucky I think! 

I'm planning on finishing on 31st March, taking April and the first week in May as annual leave and starting my Mat Leave pretty much up to my due date in May. I'll be taking a year off thanks to my very kind employer giving me a good maternity package! All being well of course. Baby will probably have other ideas! 

First day back today was a stressful as anticipated.. clients are so grumpy in January :( I mean no-one likes it after Christmas but don't take it out on me! Is it too early to start the countdown?!


----------



## maryp0ppins

I am starting the countdown already Sonny! DH keeps telling me only a few months to go.
I only have SMP so not sure how long I will be off for but at least 6 months.


----------



## Mississippi03

Expectng baby boy #2! 

Ive for sure started the countdown..but working until a week before im due. Four months left lol

I get a full year off. We get employment insurance from the government for that year, employer has to hold our job.. And we get paid hmm 55% up to a maximum.. But is only equal to about 40% of my income. Oh well.. Greatful we get the time off regardless. Just pinching pennies in the meantime.


----------



## Dannypop

Sonny and Art how bloody awful!! There is nothing worse than being sick or in pain when pregnant. Not only are your drug options limited but you worry about your baby not just your own body that has been going through no amount of hell for the past few months of pregnancy. Glad you are both feeling better. 

Wow some of you have it made with maternity leave. We get 3 months leave on about 60% salary. I am a freelancer so I work whenever I have work! But it is from home and I have a nanny to look after the kids so it really is quite a great setup. 

Won't be turning down anything I get as my regular monthly magazine is no longer using me from February due to financial problems their side. For that job I go in to the office a few weeks a month but whenever it suits me. So it is very flexible. My editor is furious and has been fighting for me. October was supposed to be my last month and he managed to "buy" me a few more months till Feb. If they still keep me after baby is born I will probably do what I did when DS2 was born and take 2 months off. But then I get zero salary.


----------



## MissDoc

I won't be taking maternity leave until I go into labor. Then I'll have 12 weeks off, and only 6 of those are paid with a mixture of PTO and short term disability. Pretty crappy. Since I work in a children's hospital you'd really think it would be better! 

I'm so sorry to you ladies who've been sick! Abcess, UTIs, ick! I've had a nasty nasty cold that made it so hard to breathe at night for awhile. I'm starting to see the light... I can at least breathe for the most part! And I have the most severe awful constipation. Colace, fiber gummies, exercise, and prunes aren't doing anything. Doc told me to do a fleet enema and up the colace daily and consider doing milk of magnesia as a last resort. Like, TMI, but I'm so backed up it hurts to eat at all. And bending and moving and even deep breaths make my abdomen really uncomfortable. Not fun! I may break down and use the milk of magnesia.


----------



## SonnyH

Oh no Miss Doc :( I'm a life long constipation sufferer, I really feel your pain! It can be absolutely awful! 

I have Laxido on repeat prescription which I take fairly regularly, it tends to work quite well for me and is safe in pregnancy. But I ran out in the first trimester and couldn't get a doc appointment for a week or so and honestly found milk of magnesia very helpful! It took a couple doses to get things moving but it worked well (and not too well ha!). I've used it a couple times since as well on top of Laxido when it's been particularly rough going! Some people report milk of magnesia as a 'make sure you are near a toilet' after a dose but I've never found that personally. It just makes me have a regular BM! 

I hope it gets sorted for you soon, not pleasant at all!


----------



## beccabonny

amanda, welcome to team pink! Any pink names picked out yet?

This is the year!

Ninja, bump looking adorable!

Danny, the beach sounds amazing. 

Art, sorry about the UTI, hope it heals up quickly. And why do people do that no gifts then buy gifts thing?? I figure why feel bad when they said not to...but easier said than done. 

Sonny, an abscess, oh no, they are the worst! They really do hurt like nothing else. Glad you're recovering! I'm not sure when I'll be taking off for mat leave. Part of me wants to work up to the EDD, but it might be smarter to be home, so I guess I'll see what the doctors think! They will probably just say wait and see. And Art's right, it stinks here in most states in the US for mat leave...I'll probably be taking 8 weeks off total and will be losing about 3/4 of my income (short-term disability only pays up to a certain amount a week). They will pay based on whatever the doctors say I need off, medically, I think up to 12 weeks, but usually six for a natural birth. At least it's something, though! Before we try again I'm definitely getting a supplemental disability policy that covers maternity leave! It's not that big a deal, though, as OH should have crazy overtime by then, but I'd prefer him to be able to be home and bond with baby...

MissDoc, sorry to hear about your nasty cold and constipation! I hope things loosen up soon.


----------



## Dannypop

Oh constipation is too horrid!! I have been suffering on and off and I hate pushing because it feels like there is already so much pressure on my vag from my uterus and I just imagine pushing baby out! Which is the most ridiculous thing but it still freaks me out!

But nothing compares to that first post-partum poo. I honestly had to use every skill I had learnt in the delivery room to bear down and get it out! I was TMI sweating and having to pant etc. Awful. Think it was the anesthetic from the epidural that clogged me up. Nice!


----------



## JenzyKY

Last time I worked until a few days before I had Henry. In the US, leave is so short, I would rather be tortured at work than go back any earlier. It is horrible to go back so quickly. Most everywhere else has it way better. 

I hope everyone who isn't feeling good, gets better soon! 

Anyone else really uncomfortable lately? I don't remember being so uncomfortable this early last time.


----------



## beccabonny

I just have this weird annoying mid-back pain that feels like I worked out too much, but I haven't :(


----------



## maryp0ppins

I am going off at 36 weeks.
In the UK we can legally take 12 months off, the last 4 are unpaid.
We also have the right to come back to our job after mat leave.

I've started to get heartburn in the evenings,its horrible!


----------



## Dannypop

Yes Jenz it really does get harder with the second pregnancy. So don't feel bad if you need to moan and sulk! I found with DS2 by 5 months I was so so so sore on my sides, they felt like the muscle was stretching right off me. And then my pelvis started to ache whenever I made certain movements.

I don't know if it will be coming in a few weeks but so far I don't have the sore sides yet, however the good old pelvis is moaning. Feels like it is bruised.

I reckon if you are feeling strong enough and you live in a country where maternity leave is only a few months then try work right up till 39 weeks so that you can have as much time with baby as possible. If you have other kids that week to yourself doesn't really apply as much, as the hamster-wheel keeps you running, but if this is your first, a week is long enough to take the time out to indulge in yourself before you become a mommy :)


----------



## JenzyKY

6-8 weeks is the norm around here to get off with 12 weeks allowed by FMLA. Your company doesn't have to pay anything. 6 weeks is considered normal and not a bad thing here :(. If you don't work til the last minute, you get no time off basically.

I just feel really stretched already. Like I could pop lol.


----------



## SonnyH

Yes! I'm mega uncomfortable! I thought maybe I was being a really pathetic as I'm really not that big at all! But my mid and upper back has been so blooming sore this week, radiating round to my ribs weirdly! Ive really struggled to sleep which is annoying - I'm so tired! Guessing everything is just stretching out .. Keep thinking it doesn't bode well as I'm only going to get bigger! I bought a triangle pregnancy pillow to sleep with to see if that helps! 

MaryP- I've been on Zantac for a while now for heartburn. It's pants. I was waking up choking. Blah. Zantac stops that thankgod but doesn't take the heartburn away by any means! Rennie is my friend. I get through boxes of them a week! 

You guys in the US have it tough with MatLeave. You have my respect for you working right up! I didnt realise it was so little for you :( Although I knew annual leave was low compared to the UK. My company is American owned and I have colleagues in the US who can never believe how much annual leave we get!


----------



## beccabonny

Sorry to hear you ladies are feeling a bit of discomfort! And we have almost halfway to go still...

Sometimes I feel that way and other times I'm good, not sure but I think the yoga's stretching some room out or something! Of course, I was roomy at the start :haha:

Hope everyone's having a good week!


----------



## SonnyH

I'm debating starting up some yoga. It seems like it would be useful for aches and pains plus breathing techniques! I've been doing lots of walking since Christmas to try and build my fitness back up. It's appalling, I was so fit pre-pregnancy, now I can barely walk up a hill.. doh! 

Hope everyone is doing alright post Christmas! I feel like time is dragging a bit, 23 weeks for me today.. I always hate January, feels like it goes on for about 3 years! In the UK, it's cold, wet and dark mostly. Bleugh. Time to count down to 28 weeks, 3rd trimester and I've booked a 4D/HD live scan! Eek!


----------



## arturia

January is the depths of winter here. Today we have a cold weather warning because the windchill is supposed to hit -40 or -45. Over the past week it's snowed a lot. Most of you folks probably wouldn't be willing to get behind a wheel in this weather, but we never shut down our city around here, so most of us know how to get where we're going without ending up in the ditch. I admit to being pretty freaked out by driving right now too though. :/

I hate winter.


----------



## beccabonny

Haha, I still get winded walking up the stairs every day to work. I refuse to take the elevator until 3rd tri, though! I think the yoga really helps with the aches and pains, though I admit I'm not the best at staying in the moment and focusing on breathing. It would be good if I got some other exercise in but I never seem to be able to make the time!

So cool you've booked a 4D scan!!

Art, -45?!? I thought it was bad here. We haven't gotten a windchill down below the negative singles yet, though. Driving through freezing rain is the WORST imo, any kind of ice! I thought things would be less apt to shut down here due to weather, but the schools must have been closed at least 5 times already this winter, and LOTS of people in ditches...but that's not that different from non-winter for some reason. 

I'm just glad the days are finally getting longer. It's light when I get up and when I get out of work. YES! Still get to freeze for another few months, though.


----------



## amanda1235

Arturia, you must be in Canada as well? I'm in Québec, and it's been pretty mild, lots of freezing rain, rain, and dreary days. 

I'm 22w4d today, and anxiously counting down to 3rd tri as well. Had an appointment on Monday, and all was good. Baby girl is moving every day, and have even felt her from the outside a few times! Some days her kicks/movements are much weaker, and actually freaked out about it over the weekend. Dr said it's normal, she's still tiny, and they don't recommend kick counts until 28 weeks. I guess she's just moved into a different position. 

As for fitness, I signed up for aquafit which starts in a couple weeks, and will start yoga as well. Also, probably sounds completely childish hehe, but I set up my Wii, and have played "just dance" for 30 minutes the past few days. Figure at least it gets me moving a bit, and it's loads of fun. Due to the weather, I don't feel comfortable walking outside, as the streets are sheer ice. 

Anyone else still feeling nausea? It's not every day now, can have a couple days where I feel good, but then it's back to gross for a day or two. I'm thinking this might last till the end. Oh well.


----------



## arturia

Yeah I'm Canadian, I just list my province in the location field though.

Freezing rain is bad, yeah, but ice at intersections is probably my least favourite, since sometimes my brakes/acceleration don't work very well. Also I drive the freeways, one in which the speed limit is 100km/h. Last night the roads were shiny with ice for a good several km, that's fun. Go too fast you lose traction, or you can just pretend you're skating or skiing and pay attention to the feel of your tires, and hope you don't have to stop, while people are tailgating you. :) Luckily mostly people don't go the limit in this weather.

One of my friends who lives outside the city and drives on the highways ended up in the ditch due to cross-breeze from a couple of semis. :/


----------



## SonnyH

Oof. That weather is cold! The UK pretty much shuts down if we get a CM of snow :) we are quite pathetic! Take care guys, it sounds pretty treacherous! 

I'm still nauseous Amanda, it come and goes throughout the day and some days are better than others but it's definitely still a pain in the bum! I think my rediculous heartburn makes it worse, got a constant lump in my throat and reflux. Gross. 

My little one is a kicker. I'm starting to notice a bit of a pattern but still nothing concrete. I certainly know when she is kicking though! My whole belly jumps around! I'm still not quite used to the sensation!


----------



## maryp0ppins

I grew up in Quebec Amanda!
I always laugh when we get snow in the UK, we really can't cope with it!

I feel fine physically but I am still always so tired. I met a friend for lunch today and a bit of shopping and i am shattered!


----------



## lanet

Hi ladies, I haven't posted in awhile. I just had my 20 weeks scan and baby boy looks perfect. 
I've also started walking and got my Fitbit back out now that I'm not feeling like puking 24-7. I was a runner before I got pregnant and now my fitness has gone downhill. 
I do still feel some queasiness from time to time. I still take a unisom/b6 combo at night, if I don't then I'm gaggy the whole next day. 
It's cold and icy here today!


----------



## Dannypop

Oh my goodness ladies! What hectic weather. We have the opposite here -it's the middle of summer and can shoot up to 38 degrees Celsius. Luckily I haven't struggled in the heat yet. This is the first pregnancy I've had where I've been in 2nd tri over the hottest part of the year. With DS1&2 I was due in the hottest part of the year. Not fun! So it was stinking hot in first tri when you are feeling so ill and then winter in 2nd tri and then hot again approaching delivery. Ergh. 

So sorry some of you are still feeling naeseous. That is the pits. I really hope it does go soon.

At this gestation with my last pregnancy my sides were so sore I had to wear a support belt. So far so good! No aches or pains just my pelvis feeling very bruised so I just get up carefully and changing position at night I have a special technique!

Baby is wriggling around and kicking big time which I can see on the outside so even with my anterior placenta I am still seeing it all. Hooray!

I am still doing my normal workout at gym 3 times a week. It's started to get really tough so I have taken it down a level or two for the cardio machines speed as I get heavier. I even have a chart on my wall counting down how many more workouts left till baby is born. I plan on stopping exercise about 2-3 weeks before my due date.


----------



## JenzyKY

Is anyone else planning a pain medicine free birth? If so, what are you doing to prepare?


----------



## SonnyH

Good question - I'm in two camps. In a perfect scenario, I'd go med free and I'm going to go into labour with that mindset. However, in reality I know I am rubbish with pain and I suspect I totally won't cope. In which case, I'm all for a full on epidural! One of my biggest worries about labour is not actually the pain but the pain relief. I have a huge phobia of being sick and I know from experience that even coedine makes me throw up :( so I'm really concerned about needing anything stronger. I've had gas and air previously and I hated it. I instantly felt like the point of being drunk when you've had too much and feel dreadful. My midwife said pethadine is not good for sickness either. So my thoughts are if I can't cope with the pain, I just want to go straight to the epidural and skip the nausea inducing medications. But it seems in the UK that you really have to fight to get one .. :-/ I feel very anxious about it..

So I'm trying to prepare and see if I can go pain free. I'm halfway through a hypnobithing book and about to start my 'homework' from it. There are breathing and hypnosis practices and a few tracks to listen too several times a week. I can't afford hypnobirthing classes so other than my book and the regular practice it suggests, the rest will be my mental strength!


----------



## lanet

Sonny I was very sick during my first labor, I vomited every hour. I really think it was bc of the iv pain meds. My second birth I had just an epidural and no vomiting. 
I will for sure have an epidural again


----------



## amanda1235

Sonny I'm like you, pain killers make me feel like death, and throw up. Percocet after my wisdom teeth removal was the worst experience. I've also been nervous about the nausea part. I'm all for the epidural (does that have the nausea side effect?), and I think it's pretty standard here if you want, never heard of anyone having to fight for it.


----------



## arturia

I'm going to go pain free, until such point as it appears pain is stalling the labor. I have no particular fear of the pain, though, so it doesn't feel like it's going to be an ordeal. I have way more fear of interventions.

EDIT: I meant to say pain-med free. Heh.


----------



## Dannypop

I am hoping for a drug-free birth. I'm busy reading an incredible book about natural birth and the spiritual side of giving birth -how it takes you to the deepest part of your soul and can be such a connecting experience with Source/God/your inner self.

All that said, I am an amateur even though on kid #3. DS1 was a section after 24 hours of inactive labour cramps that never got painful. DS2 was an easy-peasy VBAC with an epidural that I took only 2 hours into the serious contractions. I was too scared of being too tired and so just wanted to let my body do what it naturally felt like doing without being controlled by my fear and anxiety and pain. Still, I know how I felt after only that very first real contraction and I honestly am going to have to do a lot of work mentally preparing for the marathon. At least I now know that my body is capable of a vaginal delivery -so that factor is no longer an issue.


----------



## SonnyH

Hehe, I noticed I said I'm going to go pain free :) I wish! By that I mean pain medication free! 

As far as I've read, the epidural isn't a nausea causing drug. Everything else they offer seems to have it listed as a no.1 side effect! I do acknowledge that I can't actually control being sick naturally which I know some people are and I imagine when I'm in so much pain, perhaps I won't care! But my phobia brain tells me to avoid anything that may cause it (pregnancy was not ideal for my phobia lol)! I'm going to discuss it with my midwife some more, she said they can make it very clear on my notes that I must be given regular anti-sickness in labour which should help! I've heard the drug for a managed placenta birth makes you sick as well.. doh! I wish I wasn't so worried about sickness, it's silly really! I'm very rational about it when I'm not feeling sick but the minute I feel sick, I go to pieces!


----------



## JenzyKY

Epidural didn't make me sick last time but it seriously hurt my pushing. I pushed 4 hours and I blame that on not feeling things a good portion of that time. Then I felt all the pain but couldn't change positions because still restricted movement. It was traumatizing... I don't blame anyone who gets medications/epidural as it hurts a lot. I called it pain medication free vs. natural as I think all birth is natural. 

Sonny, I think it is common to throw up in transition and its a good sign but hopefully they can manage that for you. 

I read Ina May Gaskin's book and I really liked it. I need to look into Hypnobirthing. I just can't afford real classes with a toddler now.


----------



## lanet

I admire you ladies for trying pain free. I know I couldn't do it though.


----------



## maryp0ppins

I want to give birth in my midwife led unit at the hospital and you can't have an epidural there.
I am open to having one though so if I feel like I need it I will ask to move down the hall to the area where they do give epidural!


----------



## MissDoc

I'm planning on a med-free birth. I too am more afraid of the interventions and related complications than the pain itself. I am birthing in a hospital but using a doula and hypnobabies program for pain management. When I tell any of my friends, they tell me "we'll just see about that... everyone thinks they'll go med free and then caves because it can be pretty bad." It's frustrating and disheartening, but I currently have every confidence that I can do it, and everyone saying I can't just makes me more determined to give it my best shot.


----------



## JenzyKY

MissDoc said:


> I'm planning on a med-free birth. I too am more afraid of the interventions and related complications than the pain itself. I am birthing in a hospital but using a doula and hypnobabies program for pain management. When I tell any of my friends, they tell me "we'll just see about that... everyone thinks they'll go med free and then caves because it can be pretty bad." It's frustrating and disheartening, but I currently have every confidence that I can do it, and everyone saying I can't just makes me more determined to give it my best shot.

It is hard since there's little support for a medication free birth at least in the US. I feel like I could've done it last time so it is what I want this time. I need to order hypnobabies home study. Reading all the positive birth stories in Ina May Gaskin's Guide to Childbirth and in the natural birth section here has been helpful with my positivity.


----------



## beccabonny

I thought about the fact that the drugs can lengthen the labor process, but I decided the risk wasn't high enough to rule out taking them and the epidural. 

Perhaps if they had more resources around here for natural birth (and they were covered by insurance), that would be more of an option for me. I don't understand the whole lying down in a bed to give birth thing, really...doesn't it make more sense to squat and let gravity help us out? 

That being said, I won't take anything until I need it!


----------



## arturia

Doc is concerned about the seeming braxton hicks I've been having. Uterus goes hard for awhile, usually seems to happen mid-afternoon when I've been sitting for awhile. I get a scan to check cervical length and doc warned me about preterm labor. The thought of, on top of all the crazy stress from my marriage and parents' health, having to meet this baby much sooner than I anticipated, just fills me with dread.

EDIT: I'm also scared of having a baby with severe disabilities. If I thought my marriage wouldn't survive a healthy baby... you can darn well bet I'll be a single mom if she comes early enough to get diagnosed with something terrible.


----------



## MissDoc

Arturia, it seems a little premature (pardon the pun) for your doctor to imply that braxton hicks mean you may deliver early. From everything I've looked at it is totally normal. I've had some too and my doctor said, yep, it's par for the course. Nothing to be worried about. I hope your testing relieves your doctor's worries, and you don't even have to deal with a higher risk of premature labor. Good luck!

Jenzy, I love the stories in Ina May's book. I wish there were more natural birth in hospital setting stories, but it's really reassuring none the less. 

Becca, I'm totally with you! I wish there were more good resources to help with med free birthing for healthy women. There is plenty of research that shows that lying back on the bed and being immobilized isn't ideal for baby and mom, yet with an epidural you have to be. That's annoying to me. I could probably deal with that though, the more fearful thing for me is a c section. Longer harder labors with reduced sensation are more likely to lead to bigger or surgical interventions, and for some reason those scare me more than labor. I mean, if I need it I need it (anything for a healthy baby!), but I'm scared of creating a situation where I'll be more likely to have those things. I am really hoping the money we're paying for a doula ends up being worth it! Sure wish insurance covered it.


Tomorrow I get to see the little one on scan and I'm very excited! The last time he was a stinker and wouldn't cooperate, so they're doing a repeat to get all the measurements they wanted 5 weeks ago.


----------



## arturia

MissDoc, I think he was just telling me what happens if the scan shows a shortened cervix, whereas the chances are good I was just experiencing stress and dehydration. I'm only just now finally able to drink water again without feeling almost immediately nauseous, and even then I'm not certain my 4pm nausea ISN'T from the water.


----------



## Dannypop

Well said Becca! If you've watched the documentary "The business of being born" you will see my philosophy about birth. Here in SA I am up against horrid odds for a natural birth. Everyone gets a section. They barely give you a minute to labour before they are wheeling you off to theatre. It's crazy. So I was incredibly lucky to get my VBAC. My gynae is amazing. The girl in the room next door to me during the birth of DS2 had the same labour as me but her gynae pulled the plug after only a few hours of labour even though nothing was wrong. The anesthetist who did both of our epidurals said I was so so lucky I was allowed to follow through till the end.

Wow Art that's tough. I'm sorry for the worry and upset you are going through. It is always so scary when a doctor gives you news like that when we are none the wiser. 

Yay for tomorrow's scan Missdoc!


----------



## JenzyKY

MissDoc there are hospital births in the natural birth forum here. There's a sticky with positive birth stories. 

Arturia I've had Braxton hicks for at least a month. Try to stay as hydrated as possible. I think the doctor went a little overboard. I'm a nicu nurse and have seen many babies do great without disabilities.


----------



## JenzyKY

DannyPop, it is confounding to me to section everyone. It is major surgery and has a higher mortality rate. I'm glad it exists for when needed but most shouldn't need one. I'm glad you got the birth you want.


----------



## lanet

I too am having Braxton hicks, they do concern me but I know it's just part of it. 
My cousin just did an all natural birth, she was determined and she did it. It definitely can be done. I respect others decision but I know I couldn't handle it and will be getting an epidural again at the first chance. I have a low pain tolerance and then it makes me panic. I hope you all get the birth you want no matter what you decide!


----------



## arturia

Might be because the doc has an U/S machine in the clinic so it's no big ordeal to just take a look too. I don't know. I still think the doc is just being safe. Or it's because they did a check a bit after my anatomy U/S due to this 'cramping' that I think was just the start of the BH. I didn't know what they were and asked the nurse and they all -assumed- it was painful when I just said 'hard/heavy' and used the word 'cramps' because NO I didn't know what they were!


----------



## SonnyH

It's interesting to hear different birth experiences around the world. I think they are quite keen for you to cope with more minor drugs in the UK. Gas & Air seems to be handed to everyone straight off and water births seem fairly common so long as there is a pool for you at the time! But my friends and colleagues all had to fight for their epidurals :-/ maybe it's just our local hospital! Sections are certainly only emergency or pre-planned if there is an issue with a natural birth.

It seems more common to have a managed placenta delivery in the UK, as opposed to a natural one too. Does anyone have an preference on that? I don't really want the drug but I've heard it helps you bleed less afterwards? Which I'd be quite keen on! My friend had a natural delivery and then bled so much, they gave her part of the injection anyway to slow it down! I was then reading online that you do tend to bleed more without the injection?


----------



## beccabonny

Art, sorry to hear about the concern. I hope everything turns out ok. Sounds like your doc is being very cautious, which is good, but also causing a lot of anxiety. How soon do you get the scan?

I'm definitely wanting to check out this Ina May book after hearing you ladies talk about it! 

I've been doing a bit of checking, and our hospital does offer a few amenities - birthing balls, tubs, but I have to talk to them to find out what my insurance might actually cover. It seems like they will pay all kinds of money for drugs but when it comes to anything holistic forget about it. I'm also hoping to avoid a c-section. It's already enough trauma to add more if you don't have to! I'm sure your doula is a great investment :)

Looking forward to hearing about your scan!

Danny, I'm shocked at how easily they will go against natural birth there! I'm glad you got to deliver the way you wanted! It's so strange they would go for that, I'm sure they must have some justification, but like Jenzy said I thought they reserved it for as-needed! That being said, I do see the hospital I will deliver at does 40% c-sections, which still seems high to me.

Sonny, it is interesting to hear about our various birth experiences! And they don't even offer gas & air here, but always the option of the epidural and IV drugs. So strange!


----------



## arturia

becca - Tuesday. EDIT: Also, that c-section rate is WAY too high. The WHO recommendation is maybe 15% of the population should be getting sections. 40% seems likely to actually increase maternal death, although of course that's just me wondering WHY. It's major surgery and you can have complications like infection. I've even heard the average US rate is 30% or something.


----------



## lanet

Arturia I appreciate a cautious Dr!
Sonny as far as I know gas and air aren't even an option in the us. 
I was able to deliver my twins vaginally and am shocked when I see people say with twins it's an automatic c section. I had no problems other than they were a whole hour apart.


----------



## beccabonny

Art, you're right, it is high! I double checked the pamphlet and those stats are from 2014. The 2016 stats are actually 11.3%, according to the news. I guess they stopped doing them unless absolutely necessary, which I agree with. I guess they were doing scheduled C-sections on request for people like military wives whose spouses were going on deployment, or because the hospital was well staffed at certain times and thus it was convenient to deliver them then! BS. I'm super glad to see they have improved their C-section percentages so drastically in 2 years! They actually conduct a review on every single C-section they have and why it happened. And you're right, the US average is 26%. I'm so relieved!


----------



## JenzyKY

11% is good. They probably stopped as many inductions too.


----------



## MissDoc

Ooh, arturia, I hope they don't find you have a short cervix on your scan. That one is a higher risk for pre-term birth, but Braxton hicks are not a risk on their own. This week my BH contractions have gone through the roof. If I walk for long they start and get pretty intense. But at my ultrasound on Thursday the doc said nothing to be worried about, just stop whatever I'm doing at the time and see if they calm down. He confirmed that my cervix is nice and long, so for me the contractions don't signify that risk. I super hope your scan goes well!!


----------



## maryp0ppins

I spent a few hours in the Maternity assesmemt unit yesterday.
On Friday I thought I may have had the beginning of a urine infection as I have a lot of pressure, I was going to the loo quite often but with a lot of wee and no burning so I thought I'd leave it and see if anything came about.
Yesterday morning I woke up and had pink tinged tissue when I wiped and then about 30 mins later quite a lot of blood.
Went in and had a urine dip,heard baby's heartbeat and the doctor did an internal to make sure the blood wasn't coming from my cervix as I have a low lying placenta.
Urine has white blood cells in it so they are treating it as a UTI and I have meds for 7 days.

Midwife gave us a scare as she couldn't find the heartbeat with 2 different dopplers and then turned to ask me if I had felt baby move lately!! Finally she found it tucked down very low,exactly where baby was lying during the scan a few weeks ago.


----------



## MissDoc

Oh Mary, that is terrifying! I'm so glad they found that baby is okay and are treating you for the UTI. Hope it clears up very soon!


----------



## amanda1235

Oh Mary, that is extremely terrifying! I'm glad that everything is ok, and I hope the UTI clears up quickly!


----------



## beccabonny

Mary, sorry about the scare with the hb! That's always a hard moment, when they have a hard time finding it. Glad nothing came of the blood - hope the infection clears up quickly!

We've made a bit of progress in the nursery with painting. I'm feeling a few more kicks (one on Saturday actually made me gasp!) now. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## arturia

Mary, that's pretty scary. I had blood in my urine right around New Years but since I felt my baby kicking about as usual and didn't feel feverish, I decided to wait until I could speak to someone in the morning. Went on an antibiotic for 5 days. I've been getting a little more pain/urge over this weekend, but since it's intermittent I'm not convinced it's not my uterus pressing on my bladder. She moved a ton on Friday and I felt her less over the weekend (still feeling wriggles, but softer) so I think she re positioned.

I told my husband off about being a better partner to me around a week ago and he seems to be coming around for now. We'll see how it lasts. 

I'm also trying to be better about boundaries when he's insulting or spewing criticism all over me, which has had a serious effect on our relationship as is. Nobody needs to feel like they can't do anything right when their partner has to keep 'telling them how to do stuff'. I'm not incompetent, but I've had to remind him that I do things differently and see things differently than he does, and that it needs to be OK.

The grandmothers-to-be seem to want to spoil me. We went out yesterday to get ideas for my registry which turned into MIL and my own mom buying me a bunch of stuff. I bought candy. :haha: And now I own a baby carrier and an umbrella stroller I can't use until she's 6 months and a bunch of cute booties.


----------



## beccabonny

Art, it's good to hear your DH is receptive to your complaints. I hope he comes around and stays around. 

I'm stoked for you about the registry/shopping trip! No better time to get spoiled :)


----------



## JenzyKY

Mary- Glad everything is OK with baby and it is just a UTI. 

Art- I hope he starts treating you nicer. Glad you got to register and get spoiled. What stroller did you get?


----------



## arturia

JenzyKY said:


> Mary- Glad everything is OK with baby and it is just a UTI.
> 
> Art- I hope he starts treating you nicer. Glad you got to register and get spoiled. What stroller did you get?

I dunno. It was something hanging off a rack and as I'm not at home, I can't check the model. It's some shade of blue so maybe people are gonna think she's a boy. (she's likely to end up with more blue stuff because it's one of my favourite colors though... lol)


----------



## SonnyH

Oo, that sounds super scary Mary. Glad everything was OK and hope the UTI clears up quickly! They found blood in my urine around 15/16 weeks ish although nothing as scary as you! I had no sign of infection, so they said it was probably just normal for me! :-/ I do find it hard to wee these days, I think baby must be smack on my bladder as I have to really try hard to empty my bladder! It's very odd! 

Art - hope your OH treats you better. No-one deserves to be badly treated, even more so when carrying their baby! I'm glad you got spoilt :) 

I'm pottering along and desperately trying to avoid catching the vast range of colds going around my office! It's like being sat in a doctors waiting room at the moment, everyone is coughing and sneezing! :( my little one is a mega kicker, the last 2/3 weeks she's been booting me all evening and after lunch! You can see my belly jumping around! :) although now I get really worried if she has a quiet day which she seems too every few days!


----------



## Dannypop

Yikes Mary what a horrible experience. I know exactly how YOUR heart must've felt when they were searching for baby's. So so so glad everything is alright. 

I also had a UTI at 18 weeks. I still feel weird whenever on the loo -it's like there is so much pressure right on my vag and I know it's impossible but it feel so like baby is going to pop right out!

Art I'm glad you explained things to your DH and I hope he comes round to seeing how difficult pregnancy is on us. And we feel guilty cause we wanted it so badly but it's still hard to be happy and energetic when all you want to do is crawl under the covers and hibernate! My SIL told my DH off about how he must be gentler with me and understand that I am tired. He does EVERYthing for the kids and for our home so I feel so bad when I am grumpy and tired and moaning but at the end of the day I am useless!!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Ughhhhh, nurseries! I feel so far behind! I still need to clean our room out and then paint over the hideous pepto bismol pink in that room. Lol, it feels like there is still so much to do and time is going by quick! As for spoiling.... my Mom has definitely been spoiling our little man already... mother in-law, not so much. She is insistent on getting us a crib and originally was planning a girls weekend trip to the city with me in Jan but now it's pushed back to March because her schedule is "soooo busy". I don't mean to sound whiny but she does this all the time. She makes plans and cancels them last minute like I have nothing better to do even though I am swamped both at work and at home! I swear, it would just be easier for me to go buy it since I have to go to the big city in Feb anyways.


----------



## lanet

Mary that is so scary, so glad all is well. 
I have a nasty cough, but doing well otherwise.


----------



## arturia

My MIL is insistent on helping with the crib and stroller. I feel uncomfortable, but when I asked a friend who's good at social etiquette what to do... she reminded me that it's a grandparent's prerogative to spoil the first grandchild. She's spoiling my daughter moreso than me, and it's rude to reject it. But when it comes to help, I can still make sure I'm not asking her to chip in on expensive stuff.

That being said, the actual purchase of big ticket stuff for our child is pretty close to done, aside from the above mentioned items and a dresser from kijiji. So afterwards I guess I can just assemble what's left of my registry (mostly clothing and receiving blankets and diapers and bottles and little stuff like that) and get ready for my shower. We have a date set for it too! :)

EDIT: It occurred to me I should probably look for a sale on baby themed thank you cards, but I'd also like to see what colors MIL is thinking of for the invites.


----------



## beccabonny

Ha, ninja, ours was a terrible dark mini-golf green! I agree, so much left to do! We barely have any of the big stuff bought at all and I know some ladies who are already running out of things to plan. 

Sorry about your MIL, it's such a pain when people don't get their priorities straight! Doesn't she realize how much missing that big piece of the pie could stress you out?


----------



## lanet

I'm feeling behind, I need to clean out our last extra bedroom, and that will require finding storage space for all that stuff, then I need to paint. I'm going to move my twins to toddler beds and use one of their cribs for the baby. I have a double stroller so I'm just going to get a Tula carrier and wear the baby. I have a few clothes and blankets and 2 boxes of diapers. I'm getting excited and want to get started


----------



## amanda1235

Oh my goodness, lol I haven't really started anything! I know what colours I'm doing, but that's it. Still have to clean out the room, paint, and shop. We bought the stroller and monitor on Boxing Day, and have been given a crib (which we have to pick up in Toronto), a bassinet, bouncer, and pack 'n play. Just starting to put together a registry for my shower in March. It still feels far away though, sigh hehe. Also, we're thinking of cloth diapering, anyone else? Or does anyone have experience or views on it?


----------



## SonnyH

We are not doing to bad for organisation I don't think. We started quite early as it's our first! We've been incredibly lucky and had SO much bought for us. Pretty much all the bigger items bar the cotbed & chest of drawers, which we've paid for! I honestly feel quite overwhelmed with everyone's generosity! 

We've not started the nursery yet, my inlaws are coming up in Feb to paint it for us! Yet more generosity but they desperately seem to want to do it so they are welcome! 

I think once that's done, it'll be time to start thinking about more basics, like getting some nappies and wipes etc! Oh and breast feeding stuff etc! I'm kinda reluctant to over buy nappies etc though until we know what size she is! My OH's sister bought so much newborn stuff (clothes and nappies) and he popped out huge and never fitted into any of them! Keen to try and avoid that I think?


----------



## NinjaPanda

Yeah, for the more expensive items I think we have most of it taken care of. I got a swing and pack n play handed down from my uncle which they had gotten for their nephew, I bought a mamaroo on kijiji for a great deal, got a glider from and antique store for $35 (just need to recover it because the color is terrible but it works great!), my MIL insists on buying the crib while my mom and grandma got us a bassinet, we got a jogging stroller/car seat combo through a black friday sale in november, and I have a dresser waiting to be picked up at my parents' house. I think now the most expensive thing we need to get is a high chair and a breast pump. Lol!

I will admit, since finding out it's a boy I have gone a little crazy buying clothes. My mom keeps telling me not to buy stuff till after the shower but the shower is in April and I like being prepared in advance. I hate to just assume that people will get me stuff and I want to get the bulk of it out of the way while I am still receiving a full paycheck!


----------



## beccabonny

Amanda, I like the idea of cloth diapering, but my OH is firmly against it, so I guess we'll be doing disposables. 

Sonny, it's wonderful people are being so generous! Enjoy it :) I love how kind everyone is. You make a good point about nappies, I didn't even think of that! I was planning on requesting people bring various age ranges to the shower because really, how many newborn ones will you need in the long run? 

Haha, Ninja, with the clothes! I have to stop myself from buying more tiny mary janes...but you know, I probably should stock up on bows and cute hats...never can have too many! I agree with you on assuming people will buy - definitely a no go! April seems like a long time to wait. My shower is in March and I don't even want to wait until then. I figure get the big stuff and let people bring whatever little stuff they want to.


----------



## SonnyH

It's so hard to judge sizing I think! The majority of clothes we've bought are 0-3months as I figure no matter what size baby comes out, she will get some use of them! But I feel like we should have some newborn stuff as it's likely she will need that size at first. But my nephew has thrown me as he was such a chunk! I keep having to remind myself that I can buy baby things once baby is here and we know her weight! We have a Mothercare and many a supermarket very nearby.. Or I'll be at home to take a delivery of online shopping! :) same with nappies, obviously we need plenty for the hospital and first few days but we will be able to easily get hold of nappies once she arrives!

February next week.. third trimester is creeping very close! Annoyingly, I've been diagnosed with anaemia this week :( so I'm stuck on iron for the next 3 months, doh :( My body does not like pregnancy, it's one thing after another!


----------



## JenzyKY

I honestly received very, very little newborn clothing at my showers last time and I had to buy more. I think everyone bought 3 or 6 month clothing. I have enough 6 months for like 10 kids :haha:. My 6 pounder was in newborn for about 6 weeks. For diapers, at least keep them unopened as walmart will take anything they sell back or target exchanges. Pampers burned my Henry's butt so I had to return them all but it wasn't too hard.

I have the room mostly organized/cleaned out as it was a DISASTER. It's already blue so I'll just keep that for ease lol. I made my husband help me during Christmas break as I saw how big I was getting already and thought it'd be hard after too much longer. It isn't perfect but it is much more manageable now.


----------



## maryp0ppins

Thanks for all the well wishes, feeling so much better and finish my antibiotics tomorrow.
The midwife was very professional and didn't say she couldn't find baby, just that baby was still small and maybe a different doppler would be better but DH and I could see the look on her face of panic!

Our baby's room is just full of baby stuff! We have started calling it the baby's room though so thats a start I guess.
I painted it green last year knowing it would hopefully soon be a nursery. I want to get a few wall lights for it and some photos up.
We have a chicco next to me crib for when the baby is born. Baby will sleep in our room for at least 6 months.
DH's aunt is buying us a pram and I think she will order it in the next few weeks. It is the icandy raspberry, we chose it because we live in London and its quite small and light, also the handle extends a lot which is a must for my tall husband!

Amanda we are going to use cloth on our baby probably from 6-8 weeks onwards. 
I am going to use a british brand bambino Mio solos.
My sister who is in Canada has bought a starter pack of Lil Helpers from costco.ca for her baby. They are a Canadian company with great reviews.
I know a lot of people who have used cloth and they really say its no bother, an extra 2 washes a week.

ETA these are the diapers she got ay costco. She said the prints change every few months at costco. You can of course buy them elsewhere too just that costco is a good deal.

https://m.costco.ca/Lil-Helper-Cloth-Diaper-System.product.100291695.html


----------



## maryp0ppins

SonnyH said:


> It's so hard to judge sizing I think! The majority of clothes we've bought are 0-3months as I figure no matter what size baby comes out, she will get some use of them! But I feel like we should have some newborn stuff as it's likely she will need that size at first. But my nephew has thrown me as he was such a chunk! I keep having to remind myself that I can buy baby things once baby is here and we know her weight! We have a Mothercare and many a supermarket very nearby.. Or I'll be at home to take a delivery of online shopping! :) same with nappies, obviously we need plenty for the hospital and first few days but we will be able to easily get hold of nappies once she arrives!
> 
> February next week.. third trimester is creeping very close! Annoyingly, I've been diagnosed with anaemia this week :( so I'm stuck on iron for the next 3 months, doh :( My body does not like pregnancy, it's one thing after another!

I have bought 6 newborn vests (undershirts) and 6 newborn babygros/sleepers. 6 of the same in 0-3.
I have a feeling our baby will be long just because my husband is tall and so is all of my family (except for me!)
I bought the cheapest ones at Asda which is walmart. People give you TONS of stuff.


----------



## amanda1235

Omg, anyone else extremely tired? I can barely make it through the morning without feeling like I need a nap.


----------



## lanet

I'm still feeling ok energy wise. I feel like I'm nesting. I've been cleaning and purging stuff all weekend. I'm really anxious to start painting


----------



## beccabonny

omg, I am DRAGGING this morning! I can't focus on anything, lol. It's the opposite of my usual super-detail focused self. I'm also starving today! 

This weekend was good, though! We got most of the painting done, the birch tree mural is cut in and just needs another coat of paint. I picked up a few decorations that were on sale, and we looked at some furniture and strollers. OH picked the stroller out he liked, though I forget what brand it was. Will have to go back to that exact store and hope they haven't moved things around. 

Dying to get that dresser so I can put all of these baby clothes away.


----------



## arturia

I'm tired a lot. I feel worn down by the end of the day. But I've also been waking up early and repeatedly and having a slightly harder time falling asleep. Weekdays coffee fixes it, but I don't drink coffee on the weekends. (and I tend not to drink pop/soda much at all, though we currently have some kicking around the house)

I've been feeling a bit sore in my hips. Not too much, but enough to make me notice. Not certain how to prevent it from degenerating into third trimester immobility. I suppose I can just try not to sit too much so my muscles stay strong and keep me aligned.

Also pretty sure I've started nesting too. Lots of cleaning this weekend, although my husband started it. And then the obsessing about baby stuff. I still need a crib. MIL is chipping in some help for a stroller, so I am thinking of getting a travel system that doesn't cost a fortune. My friend says wait for a sale. (apparently another big one in Spring but it's super hard to wait that long!)


----------



## lanet

My pelvic bones definitely get sore too. Especially if I've been doing much. But I have so much to do! I am feeling exhausted today but hope it's just a random day of it. My twins are napping and I had plans to get more stuff organized but instead I'm just sitting here


----------



## SonnyH

Is your iron ok Amanda? If you are struggling with really bad exhaustion? Despite being diagnosed with anaemia last week, I'm surprisingly untried at the moment. It's seems to have manistested itself in a racing heart only..! Had a 24 hour ECG last week as my pulse was up to 105 beats a minute.. just waiting for the results but sounds likes it's just going to be because of the anaemia! 

My OH is full on nesting.. when we bought our house last year, we painted and decorated 3/4 of the rooms, now my OH has gone mad painting all the other rooms/walls we didn't get around too! and going around doing all the outstanding DIY jobs we've just ignored for a year :) he says he wants the house looking all new for when baby is here, bless him! I've been going a bit mad buying nearly new baby clothes on e-bay ha! But some good bargains to be found, I've got some lovely things that arrived on mass today and they look brand new :)


----------



## lanet

I wish my dh would nest!!! He just looks at me like "oh God what are you going to ask me to do next" lol


----------



## amanda1235

Lol DH is finishing our basement, and we can't clear out the nursery-to-be until that's done. My shower is March 19th, so probably won't buy too much more before then. 

Sonny, good idea having my iron checked. I have an appointment next Monday, so I'll ask about it then. Don't feel too bad today, but was also at yoga this afternoon, maybe that helped. 

My hips are definitely getting more sore the past couple days, actually more in my groin area. Also, if I'm walking around for awhile I get what I'm pretty sure is ligament pain. Can't believe the third tri is almost here though!!!


----------



## JenzyKY

I'm jealous of the DH's that are nesting. I have to guilt trip mine into helping :haha:. I have a cough right now and that's just no fun pregnant.


----------



## maryp0ppins

I am ok during the day but I get home and have a bath and into my jammies straight away! I seem to have a sore lower back at the end of the day.


----------



## Dannypop

I've for SPD which is no fun. Usually feel it when I walk -strangely enough not when I'm going crazy on the stepping machine at the gym! And then when I roll over at night or do anything similar to squatting. Had it with DS2 but definitely physically feeling 200 times better with this pregnancy than with my last. My first was blissful and this one is a close second! Have been feeling overwrought with exhaustion come 4pm. Hits out of nowhere. 

Don't worry if you haven't sorted everything for your babies ladies! nesting will kick in on overdrive in the last 6 or so weeks. With DS2 we moved into our house 3 weeks before he was born and I painted murals on both his and DS1's bedroom walls in those few weeks! I was on super turbo charge!

Luckily I did a gender neutral nursery last time. It's green with whimsical little characters all over. Will take some snaps and upload them later. 

I've been going nuts shopping!!! I think because with DS1 I was given 3 massive tubs of hand-me-down clothes from my cousin so I never bought a single item and then DS2 just got all those clothes afterwards too! And with this being a winter as opposed to summer baby ... and a girl! Well. Enough said! Also I don't trust people's girl style and am fearing frills and glitter and bright neon pinks so I've overcompensated with my own style ...


----------



## NinjaPanda

Danny, that's how I feel about other people with boys clothes.... I don't trust other people's boy style. I have a feeling I will get a lot of sports related crap, which I don't want!

As for nursery, I the week after next I plan on getting to painting it so I am trying to clean as much as the crap in there up as I can right now. Dear god, my house will be a disaster soon!!! I also doubt DH will help because he works all week so it will likely be all on me to do all the painting. -.-


----------



## lanet

My twins both got rsv and one of them ended up hospitalized with pneumonia. I've been sick with respiratory stuff for 9 days as well. As she was being released my older daughter tested positive for flu! Now we are all on tamiflu. So ready for spring!!!


----------



## amanda1235

Ugh, lanet, that sounds awful! Hope you are all on the mend soon!


----------



## arturia

I had a cold too, then my hubby caught it. I was a little worried as I could feel it going into my lungs, but I was finally able to get a day off work and felt better almost right away. Then dh got sick over the weekend. I don't think he's really better, but hopefully he heals up soon.


----------



## SonnyH

Winter illness sucks :( hope everyone and their families are feeling much better soon! 

Roll on Spring, a much nicer season all round, plus our little ones will start arriving!


----------



## maryp0ppins

I am also suffering with a horrible cold. Hope we all recover quickly!


----------



## JenzyKY

Lanet RSV is terrible. Hope all the sickness goes away quickly for you. 

The weather here keeps going from winter to spring to winter so it's been pretty hard on my allergies.


----------



## SonnyH

Woo, finally finally made it to the 3rd trimester today :-D! 20-28 weeks seems to have seriously dragged on! To celebrate, we have our 4D scan tonight, which is exciting! 

Hope everyone is doing well with their pregnancies and feeling better with all these horrible illness going around!


----------



## Dannypop

Oh shame ladies! Sending you all healing vibes and energy. 

DS2 started puking the other night and then last night DS2 was complaining that his head "doesn't feel like a head should" and he had a bit of a sore tummy. So DH and I layered down towels on his bed and put a huge bucket next to him. I also started feeling queasy and was sooooo nervous but luckily we all woke up healthy and puke-free!!! I can handle pretty much ANY illness just not puking!


----------



## SonnyH

Oh no Danny :( sick bugs are the one thing I'm genuinely quite worried about having children! I have emetephobia :-/ hoping I'll feel differently when it's my own child! if not, little one is quickly going to learn that daddy looks after a you when you throw up :) 

Glad to hear you all woke up OK!


----------



## SonnyH

Ughhh. It's 2am here and I'm blooming wide awake with horrible stomach ache :'( I think it feels like just a stomach upset type pain (although no other symptoms of one) but wow is it hurting! It's worse when a lay down which is just what you want in the middle of the night! I don't actually know what to do with myself it hurts so much :( I'm away from home at my inlaws currently, so I don't feel comfortable just getting up and wandering around the house or going to watch some TV or something like I would at home! Doh! I'm also obviously not near my usual hospital should I want to check baby is OK..! Baby is kicking away though, so that's reassuring!


----------



## amanda1235

Ugh Sonny that sounds awful! If baby's kicking, I would think that's a good sign. Could you have eaten something that didn't agree with you? Do you have tums? Hope you're able to get some sleep! (Ps, I get that sometimes while not pregnant, where it hurts 10X more when I'm laying down. Standing up and/walking a little usually helps, although could take 10-15 mins. I think it's a digestion issue for me, which would make sense during pregnancy as everything is squished and moving slower.) feel better!!


----------



## lanet

Oh Danny I agree I can handle pretty much anything except nausea and puking!
Sonny I hope you are feeling better now. I've had really bad stomach pains that woke me up 3/4 times since summer, once while pregnant. I had a workup for gallbladder etc but can't really find a cause. It sucks bc nothing makes it better! It would really suck being away from home. 
We are all getting back to healthy and just finished celebrating all 3 of my kids birthdays, 3 days apart! I'm so glad I'll have a few months until this one is born! I'm feeling exhausted and like I'm overdoing things lately but I hope things will ease up now that we can go back to a normal schedule. However 2 year old twins are a lot of constant work and lifting and not a lot of rest.


----------



## SonnyH

I'm all good now thank you! Had a shocker of a night, no idea what caused the pain big if went on until about 4.30am when I think the paracetemol I took kicked in and I finally dropped off to sleep! I had to get up at 7am though as I had a funeral the next morning, then a 4 hour car ride back home..! Was a rough day! On the plus side, I was so exhausted last night, I slept straight through the night for the first time in weeks! Mentioned it to my midwife this morning and she mentioned gallstones and said to basically see if I get a similar pain again as there isn't much they can do about them in pregnancy anyway! Probably more likely just something I ate although I never had any other stomach upset symptoms (thankgod!). 

Has anyone else had a 4D scan? Had one last week as a 28 week celebration! They are so weird, not always that clear but so cool to see a wobbly little face! Little one had her hand over her face most of the time (cheers baby) but we got her to move a bit eventually! Baby totally has my OH's nose, 100%! :)


----------



## lanet

I had a 4d with my twins. They really are amazing!
Alright I've reached the point of pregnancy where I'm out of breath and exhausted after any little thing I do. I wonder if I'm anemic or if it will just be like this now. Anyone else?


----------



## beccabonny

Lanet, I'm like that too! The midwife said it's just because the baby is pressing on my diaphram, totally normal. Usually I only get it if I'm going up stairs or walking fast...or anything requiring a small amount of exertion. 

I have been promised a few 4d pics on the next scan! I hope the baby doesn't look like a weird clay blob, but she probably will. lol I will love her anyway. Have you guys heard that saying that newborns look like their fathers? I read that recently and now I'm expecting a carbon copy of OH as a baby, but in girl form...


----------



## arturia

I get tired more easily but I'm recovering at the standard rate. (for me, which sucks) I'm noticing mentally a few side effects, but mostly when in the kitchen. I remember a day a week or two ago I couldn't wrap my brain around the recipe I was trying to cook from. Made it a lot of times before, I just couldn't focus on the words enough to get the specifics. Plus a couple days ago I completely missed a vital ingredient in banana bread. (don't make it without baking soda, it won't -really- turn out. Ended up kind of cakey and didn't cook right. Still slightly fascinated by the result though.)

I also seem to have SPD although I don't have a formal diagnosis of that yet. (I haven't been to the midwife since it started, and it's not bad enough for me to do anything more than bring it up next visit) I get clicking occasionally the morning before my hip muscles warm up and pain when I lift my legs, particularly the right. It's mild and I hope it stays that way.

Said midwife mentioned my ferritin reading from November-ish. Wondering if it's 2016 or 2015. I get it regularly checked because 2 years ago I had low iron (11?) and it was 150 or something. That's just around the max recommended. They also checked my ferritin during my GD test a couple weeks ago. So now I've got an appt with my family doc to review my historical data for my ferritin to see if I managed to get my dad's case of hereditary hemochromatosis, (genetic iron overload, whee!) as it should be evident whether I need the genetic test (or just receive a diagnosis) from the historical data. Needing treatment for it isn't overly common for menstruating/pregnant females but it becomes relevant when I hit menopause. (hopefully not soon :haha:) And yeah, it's still apparently possible to go low if you aren't eating any iron rich food. :shrug: Potential positive for my husband hating steak... :cry:


----------



## NinjaPanda

I've been getting winded a lot easier as well. I've been working on the nursery this week (just sanded all the walls and washed them, now ready to paint!) but I find getting up from sitting on the ground winds me. Lol, which is crazy because I'm not even that big!!! I've been finding that small breaks are working for me though. I've also noticed a huge change with mood swings lately. I'm getting more irritable and tired a lot easier.


----------



## arturia

Oh yeah, I'm also short so my uterus is already pretty close to my ribcage. Fun times.


----------



## lanet

Mine is at my rib cage too.


----------



## lanet

My belly is seriously so big. I'll try to post a pic


----------



## lanet

Here it is
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7443.JPG
File size: 67.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SonnyH

I had the shortness of breath, struggling to walk up the stairs thing too, I was/am anaemic. Been on iron for about a month now and it's improved, although still not great! I get so out breath after a short walk, it's quite embarrassing huffing and puffing back into the office after some fresh air at lunch time! 

You look lovely Lanet, that is a big bump but you look in great shape! I'm feeling on the large side but I was measuring bang on 28 weeks at my midwife appointment yesterday..!


----------



## lanet

Thank you sonny. I'm going to ask what I'm measuring but as far as I know it's been right on track. 
I will also be tested for anemia in a couple of weeks.


----------



## arturia

Lanet, you have twins so you have every reason to look big. A friend of mine had twins and she was seriously huge by the time she gave birth. And that was at only 34 weeks.


----------



## lanet

No I had twins 2 years ago, this is just one baby now.


----------



## arturia

lanet said:


> No I had twins 2 years ago, this is just one baby now.

Oh! Sorry, I misread. :haha: Well, your belly is still going to be stretched out a bit so that's probably a contributing factor. Not that it's bad!


----------



## beccabonny

lanet you look great! 

sore and crampy today. finally getting that low back pain they talk about in third tri, I guess. Baby is very active. I wonder if she's flipped yet!


----------



## SonnyH

I'm wondering about position these days too.. had a private scan at 28 weeks and baby was transverse. I feel movement on both sides of stomach, which makes sense. The last couple of days though, I've felt a lot less kicks but loads of just wriggling, pushing type movements, so I wondering if baby is trying to move into a different position! Is there a time that they should they start to go head down? Or is it not really a worry until much nearer your due date?


----------



## lanet

I think they still have plenty of time,even my twins flipped after 30 weeks. Id probably want them to start being head down by 34 weeks. 
Mine is so active and all over the place right now! I can feel little feet from the outside.


----------



## maryp0ppins

Mine flips around all the time. Yesterday I felt kicks out the sides but this morning they are up high again.
Baby was in a strange position last night when I was sleeping,very uncomfortable!


----------



## SonnyH

Ahh. That's OK then, I did wonder what the dealio was with position! This little one is a wriggler but doesn't seem to budge in position. I feel movement in the same place every time. I think baby pushes her head outwards sometimes, I suddenly feel a rock solid lump on my right side (where her head was on the scan) a few times a day and it feels like she's really trying to push outwards! :) 

My only bother is that I've not noticed a regular pattern yet. Baby moves fairly regularly so that's good but I couldn't say oh baby always moves around a certain time. For example, some mornings I wake up to movement, others I don't feel anything until mid morning or even lunch time. Then I get worried! Hopefully she'll settle down a bit more soon!


----------



## JenzyKY

I asked the midwife on Thursday what position he is in and she said he's head down. I was surprised because I don't feel movements up high. It is all on the sides. Every 2 week appointments now. It feels too close!!


----------



## SonnyH

Ohh exciting Jenzy! I think I keep going with 3 weekly appointments until 34 weeks. My midwife told me she thought baby was head down the day after my scan showed baby was transverse.. I guessed baby had just moved but there's been no change in where I feel the kicks, so I'm not convinced. She said I'd be able to tell if baby was head down if I felt kicks above my belly button which I never have! Ah well, doesn't really matter at this stage, is just interesting to try and guess which bit is poking you! :)


----------



## maryp0ppins

Im seeing my midwife next sat for my 28 week appt (ill be 29+3 though!) And I think its every 2 weeks after that.
My trust is so busy that they have had to run extra clinics at the weekends, I am kind of happy because it means DH will come to an appointment that isnt a scan.


----------



## lanet

I start my every 2 weeks appt next time too. I also have my glucose test. I failed it last time. 
I feel kicks everywhere! Way up high by the ribs and down low too.


----------



## beccabonny

I'm also feeling kicks etc all over the place! I guess I'll know for sure on Thursday when we have our scan.


----------



## JenzyKY

Passed my glucose and my bloodwork was all good!  Celebrated with a cookie :haha:.


----------



## lanet

That's great news! 
My glucose test is in 2 weeks so I feel like I have 2 weeks left to eat icecream lol


----------



## beccabonny

congrats, jenzy! They never called me after my test, so I can only assume I passed!


----------



## arturia

I gave the midwife a call after my test to make sure. Then I ate too much candy for a few weeks in celebration and gained a bunch. Ooops. :haha: She's gonna be so pissed at my weigh-in. But I'm going to cut the junk food mostly for the next few months. Just sucks because I want ice cream and sweet stuff.


----------



## SonnyH

Are the diabetic tests automatically done? My midwife has never mentioned it at any point so I was surprised when my colleague asked if I'd had mine yet the other day? I'm in the UK? Glad your results are all coming back OK!


----------



## lanet

I know in the US it's standard at 28 weeks. I did have gestational diabetes with the twins but I've tested on my own a few times recently and think I might pass this time


----------



## AakritiL

Hi ladies, my EDD is May 15th. This is my first child and I am equally happy and nervous for the delivery. Many of my friends are suggesting me to go for stem cell banking to secure my babys future. And after a lot of thinking, I have decided to bank with Cordlife. I just wanted to share this advice with you all as we are due this may. Youll should consider stem cell banking too, it assures to save your child from any health issues that he/she may have in life. All the best!


----------



## maryp0ppins

SonnyH said:


> Are the diabetic tests automatically done? My midwife has never mentioned it at any point so I was surprised when my colleague asked if I'd had mine yet the other day? I'm in the UK? Glad your results are all coming back OK!

Only done in the UK if they consider you a risk. If a family member is diabetic, you have a high BMI or if you are from certain ethnic backgrounds


----------



## SonnyH

maryp0ppins said:


> SonnyH said:
> 
> 
> Are the diabetic tests automatically done? My midwife has never mentioned it at any point so I was surprised when my colleague asked if I'd had mine yet the other day? I'm in the UK? Glad your results are all coming back OK!
> 
> Only done in the UK if they consider you a risk. If a family member is diabetic, you have a high BMI or if you are from certain ethnic backgroundsClick to expand...

Ohh, super, thank you for the info! I'm none of those things thankfully. Hoping I stay well in that regard but sometimes I worry I eat a bit too much chocolate! My colleague has very large babies, so maybe that's why she did. Her first little one was born at 30 weeks weighing 5.2lbs! :-o and her second at 32 weeks weighing just under 5lbs! I imagine they might have been concerned as to why!


----------



## lanet

I think it can happen to anyone though. As far as i know. I know I was at risk with the twins. But I'm hoping I'm in the clear now


----------



## maryp0ppins

Yes unfortunately it can.
I believe when they do a urine dip at each appt here they look for indications and if they suspect you may have developed it they will send you for a test.

My sister had a 9lbs7oz baby 2 weeks ago. She didn't have diabetes and shockingly LOST 15lbs during her pregnancy at the start. She eventually gained the 15lbs back and another 5 lbs but I have no idea how she grew such a large baby!! He was also very long at 23 inches.

Starting to get quite worried now!


----------



## lanet

My brother was 10 lbs. my twins were each 6.8 a month early. And my daughter was 7.9 a month early as well. I'm getting scared too!! Lol


----------



## JenzyKY

My Henry was 6 lb at 38 weeks. Wonder if I'll have another little one.


----------



## arturia

I wonder how big mine will be.

Just learned a college friend whose wife was pregnant lost their baby to a cord twist. Very sad.


----------



## lanet

Oh no that is so sad. :(


----------



## SonnyH

arturia said:


> I wonder how big mine will be.
> 
> Just learned a college friend whose wife was pregnant lost their baby to a cord twist. Very sad.

Oh that's awful :( late on in pregnancy? My cousin and his wife just lost their baby at 15 weeks following another loss in September at 11 weeks :( I feel so sad for them. And I know it's daft but I couldnt help but feel bad/awkward when I saw them at the weekend and I waddled in with my bump :( I've been completely holding off posting anything baby related on social media, trying to judge when is appropriate to make mention of baby again :-/


----------



## arturia

She was due in Feb and lost the baby in Jan. Hard to imagine making it to 8 months and then being told your baby died. :cry:


----------



## SonnyH

Oh gosh. That is horrid :( poor lady and her husband, I can't even imagine how you cope with that. Very very sad :(


----------



## amanda1235

Hey girls! How's third tri treating you? I just had my 30 week checkup, and fundal height was 33-34 cm's. I'm being sent for a growth check u/s in 2 weeks. Trying not to stress about it, as I figure if it was a big problem they'd have sent me sooner? Anyone else have experience with measuring big?


----------



## lanet

With my first pregnancy I did start measuring big around 35 weeks. My ultrasound showed borderline high afi. My water ended breaking early and she was 7.9 at 36 weeks 6 days and perfectly healthy.


----------



## arturia

I'm measuring on par so far, thankfully. I'm just feeling drained a lot. Trying to focus on proper posture and hip exercises right now to deal with the spd pain. It helps. I still mostly only get pain first thing in the morning or if I get up after sitting still for a long time.


----------



## beccabonny

Baby's measuring 3lb, 4oz as of last Thursday. We did a scan and she was very uncooperative, turning completely away from the camera and covering her little face before that! I guess I'm measuring a little bit big, but they don't seem at all concerned.


----------



## SonnyH

3lbs 4oz sounds pretty accurate for 30 weeks :) my apps all tell me baby should be about 3 and a half pounds by the end of week 30, so sounds like your little one is doing well! 

I had a growth scan yesterday due to two occasions of total lack of movement over the last couple weeks and they've estimated 4lbs 3oz @ 30 weeks :-o however, I am sceptical. The ultrasound tech was in a mega rush and couldn't get a clear picture of babies stomach, so even he admitted the circle he was drawing was a bit of a guess..! The head and leg measurements are tracking at bang on 30 weeks but the stomach was saying 33 weeks..! My stomach is still measuring accurately too, was 30cm today. 

So now I have to have a diabetic test as baby plots so large.. doh!


----------



## beccabonny

:wacko: that's a serious difference! Techs need to take their time when measuring. Different apps are telling me different things for weight, it's confusing :haha: I hope your test comes out ok. I guess mine did - they never mentioned it after I took it! :shrug:


----------



## SonnyH

Thank you! I hope so, I feel like my pregnancy diet is complicated enough as it is! I suffer from bad reflux, so I'm off anything acid or known causes of excess stomach acid. Which is quite frankly a good 60% of foods, especially healthy ones like fruit & veg! I'm then aneamic so trying to up iron in my diet. I take 3 iron tablets a day so need to avoid diary 2 hours either side but then a test came back low on calcium apparently, so then need to squeeze in some yoghurts/milk etc inbetween! But I imagine they'll be off the menu if I need to watch my sugar intake.. :-/ Its all a bit confusing, I spend a lot of time planning meals and timing when I eat things/take meds! 

Still, so long as it all keeps baby healthy and me in a reasonable state to give birth and care for her, it'll all be worth it :) 

Hope everyone else is plodding along OK! I feel like time has sped up a bit these days, May seems fairly close!


----------



## beccabonny

Blah, acid reflux! It's the worse. I had it on the trip back :( 

Hopefully you'll be able to get it all worked out! 

Oh yeah, and for me, as of 30 weeks baby was turned into the proper position. I thought I felt her doing some crazy flips week 29.


----------



## arturia

I feel for you folks with restricted diet due to things like acid reflux.

My baby seems to be head down most of the time now, but she's pretty susceptible to gravity. I'll often feel kicks in whatever direction is 'up'. Her head and/or spine seem to face down most of the time. If I'm sitting at work though, she still seems to prefer my right side more often. Looking like I won't have to worry about her being transverse or breech at least.


----------



## JenzyKY

I take Zantac because reflux is caused by anything I eat at this point. I feel so much better. 

I can't figure out if mine is head down or now. I can just tell which side he is on. I'll ask again today at my appt.


----------



## lanet

My glucose test is tomorrow. My baby was doing some serious flips last night, at one point I thought he might break out through my belly button! I have no idea how he's laying now. I'm looking forward to my appt tomorrow and getting the test overwith
I take Prilosec for my reflux


----------



## arturia

My midwife said she was head down at our last appointment, said the hard bit I could feel was probably a butt. :haha: Last night I was pretty sure I could feel a foot in her usual butt spot on my right side, so that's good I guess. Trying to stretch out her space? I dunno.


----------



## maryp0ppins

Picked up my iron tablets from the chemist today so I hope they help and a little bit of the tiredness goes away. Also went to the dentist for a check up and all is well, still have a tiny bit of pregnancy gingavitis but he said its not that bad and gave me another perscription for the special mouthwash to help.

I have managed to sleep through the night 2 nights in a row now (apart from my usual bathroom break between 12-1, but fell straight back asleep!)
It has really helped with feeling refreshed and having energy.
Can't believe I am in the final countown now,last 10 weeks!


----------



## amanda1235

Mary that's awesome tat you slept through the night? I get up roughly 4-5 times to pee. A night where it's just 1-2 is a great night lol. 

Good luck with the glucose test lanet! I was so sure I was going to fail mine, but thankfully all was normal. 

Arturia, the doc thought baby was head down on Monday, but we'll find out for sure I guess at our growth check in a week and a half. 

Jenzyk, I've been getting some heartburn and reflux, but so far tums have helped. Just gotta carry them with me at all times, never know when it'll hit.


----------



## JenzyKY

Amanda, I've read/was told in another group that Tums are pregnancy category C so I've been trying to avoid them and just do Zantac as it is category B. They showed pictures of placentas with lots of calcium deposits. If it is just occasional, it shouldn't be too bad, though. I found myself needing a lot.


----------



## maryp0ppins

amanda1235 said:


> Mary that's awesome tat you slept through the night? I get up roughly 4-5 times to pee. A night where it's just 1-2 is a great night lol.
> 
> Good luck with the glucose test lanet! I was so sure I was going to fail mine, but thankfully all was normal.
> 
> Arturia, the doc thought baby was head down on Monday, but we'll find out for sure I guess at our growth check in a week and a half.
> 
> Jenzyk, I've been getting some heartburn and reflux, but so far tums have helped. Just gotta carry them with me at all times, never know when it'll hit.

Im usually up every 2-3 hours so not sure why I wasn't! I must have been super tired.


----------



## SonnyH

I take Zantac too, I have it on prescription from my doc thankfully so it's free and a stronger dose! I find it works really well for about 5-6 hours, then my reflux is back with avengance! But I'll take anything I can get :) 

How was your glucose test Lanet? I had mine yesterday, the drink was gross but otherwise no ill effects thankfully! Just incredibly boring to sit and do nothing for two hours in a hospital waiting room..! 

I'm finding it quite hard to work out where on earth baby is..I don't get kicks so much these days, more rolls and extreme wriggling. Today I've had a very hard lump sticking out my belly button. Not sure if a bum or a head! :)


----------



## lanet

I failed:( just barely but now I have to take the 3 hours test 
Baby is head down


----------



## beccabonny

Aw, man, lanet! Sorry to hear that. What a pain you have to sit around for the next test :(

Asking for an Rx for zantac is a good idea!


----------



## JenzyKY

Didn't think of a prescription for Zantac. It was cheap at costco, though. 

Lanet, sorry you have to take the 3 hour. :-(


----------



## SonnyH

I only ended up with a prescription as I usually take lanzoprazole when not pregnant and I wasn't sure I could continue it. So I went to ask and they swapped me onto Zantac. I have boxes of the stuff in my cupboard as they gave me such a big prescription quantity! 

Ohh. Sorry to hear you failed Lanet. :( keep my fingers crossed that one is ok! I don't get my results until Monday.. NHS and all..! If I pass, they don't even bother contacting you according to the blood nurse!


----------



## lanet

Thanks ladies. It was disappointing but I can't say I'm shocked since I had gestational diabetes with the twins. It will be a huge pain taking the 3 hour test and then if I fail a huge pain taking the class, but I know last time I was diet controlled and it helped me lose weight quickly afterwards so it will be ok. As long as me and baby are healthy!
I also talked to her about my enormous belly. She said my uterus measures right on track but that the twins stretched my abdominal wall so much that there's nothing holding it in, so it just sticks out. Makes sense. My belly and back are starting to hurt a lot at work. I ordered a belly support band and I hope it helps me make it to 36 weeks when I'm taking off!


----------



## amanda1235

Ok now I'm freaking out about the Tums. It's only the past 4-5 days that it's been really bad, and I haven't even taken the max dosage (except tonight). Everything I've looked up says they're safe, even a guide for pregnant women on the bottle. But now I'm worried.

Lanet, I'm sorry you failed the glucose test, hopefully the hour test goes well!


----------



## lanet

I wouldn't worry at all about tums, they are always on my ob safe list and I've taken them with all 3 of my pregnancies.


----------



## amanda1235

Lanet, thank you! Hehe I've been frantically googling the past 20 minutes in a state of panic. I needed to hear that someone else's dr has them on the safe list. 

That being said, Jensyk I do appreciate the concern and suggestion! I will definitely ask about it at my next appointment in a week.


----------



## JenzyKY

No! Don't freak out!! It is on safe lists. C is still acceptable. I'd just say if you need anywhere near a max dose, try other things. No need to be miserable and Tums only work a short period of time. Even a small dose of Zantac twice a day has changed everything for me. I had no clue it could calcify a placenta (baby fine!!) until a doula posted pictures of ones she's encapsulated full of calcium from Tums.

For me personally, I had assumed that Tums were the safest option but I am more comfortable with a B category than a C. Everybody is different and has different doctors/midwives though!


----------



## lanet

I agree that tums work in a pinch but just don't do the job long term. I've had to have a prescription this time and last time.


----------



## SonnyH

I eat Rennie like sweets, which I think is the UK equivalent of Tums! Agree, they are a fab quick hit if you need it, which I do regularly! I also use gaviscon at bed time on top of my ranitidine. They all say safe for pregnancy.. hopefully they are!


----------



## amanda1235

Thanks!! I don't hit the max dose (for pregnant women) every day, but for sure they're not super long lasting. I will definitely ask about Zantac at my appointment next week! I had avoided bad heartburn until about a week ago, but if it's going to keep up like this I'm going to need a better remedy :)


----------



## arturia

So glad my heartburn issues are relatively minor. (so far as I can tell, anyways)

My weight on the other hand... anyone else having trouble controlling their appetite? I feel like I can't tell when I'm full anymore and I'm not allowed to skip meals to control intake/keep my stomach sized reasonably so I can eat a ton at once. And meal sizes that used to be just fine leave me feeling distinctly unsatisfied. :( So that plus candy breaks trying to socialize with my husband (I -think- we're doing OK right now?) mean I keep gaining stupid amounts of weight. :cry:


----------



## lanet

I have gained quite a bit of weight with all of my pregnancies even if I puke all day everyday. I've come to accept that everyone reacts to pregnancy differently. I gain in the very beginning and then slow way down in the end. I'm gaining around a lb a week now which is average I think for 3rd trimester. It does bother me but I just try to make healthy choices however I'm not super strict. I will have to be strict if I fail this next glucose test though! Not looking forward to the test at all.


----------



## MissDoc

Arturia, I feel you. I am the same way. I feel like I'm living to eat right now and am snacky all of the time. Even early on in pregnancy when I had major nausea it didn't deter my eating. And my current heartburn/reflux doesn't stop me from wanting lots of food either. I've gained 29 lbs at 30 weeks pregnant... enough for a whole pregnancy already. Oops. My doc encouraged me to avoid gaining in these last 9-10 weeks, so just in the past 4ish days I've been writing down everything I eat and tracking protein and whatnot, trying to reign my appetite of doom. Lol. 

I failed my 1 hr glucose test, which also motivated me to do better. Passed the 3 hour though!

For the ladies who've had tums, I have too. I try to just take 1 maybe every 2-3 days, so it's a very minor amount. My OB said it's fine, but like you all said, if it's bad I should consider a prescription for something. Mine is tolerable until I lie down.

Overall, doing well here. Baby boy is at 71st percentile, weighing 3 lbs 12 oz at his 30 week sono. He's majorly active to the point that my whole abdomen is often contorting in huge ways. As for pregnancy complaints, just heartburn, hip discomfort, and major misery sleeping (I often wake at 3 because my hips hurt so much). BUT I'm thankful to still be pregnant as I'm starting to see others go into early labor. So thankful little one is still cooking. We still need to buy clothes, bath stuff, a few swaddle wraps, and a couple minor odds and ends but we're all set on the big stuff, feeding supplies, diapering stuff for the first month, etc.

I left the smaller stuff til the end. I figure I'll wait until after my shower to see how much I have left to get and then get whatever else is needed. 

Hope everyone is feeling good and progressing well!


----------



## SonnyH

I passed my GTT, phew! Still pretty convinced the ultrasound tech got the stomach measurement wrong, will see what my midwife thinks tomorrow. Never all that reassuring when they say it's a bit of a guess..! 

I decided not to weigh myself unless I really need as it just got me down last time I did. I've never regularly weighed myself in life, I prefer to judge myself on how I look/fit in my clothes over my actual weight. So I'll do the same in pregnancy. I still comfortably fit in my size 10-12 maternity clothes, so that's fine by me! I'm trying not to worry too much about weight gain and enjoy the back end of pregnancy and the excuse to eat a few more chocolate biscuits in the day :p I know once baby is here, I'll enivitably start to worry about my weight again! 

I'm with you on the sleep Miss Doc, I'm knackered! I dread going to bed as I know I'll just be awake half the night..annoyingly, I can get through the night without needing a wee but I wake up every hour/couple hours either really uncomfortable (the pain is in my ribs for me) or often for no obvious reason at all! :( Ive tried so many combinations of pillows but nothing seems to help very much! I know I shouldn't complain as we all know what's to come but I was hoping to enjoy the last few weeks of sleep! Zzzzz!


----------



## arturia

I've been sleeping OK at least. Not getting up to pee more than once (and only if I happen to wake up for other reasons) but I'm waking up after dreams and sometimes can't get back to sleep. And then the cat decides he's hungry an hour early every morning and needs to let us know about it. :( 

Stop trying to train me for baby, cat! I need sleep while I can get it!


----------



## SonnyH

Haha, my cats can be terrors too! Although funnily enough the last couple months my more vocal cat has started waking me up at bang on 7am which is when I need to get up anyway! Just annoying at the weekend! They are going to be very confused when the babies born bless them!


----------



## lanet

I sleep ok as long as I take unisom, which I was taking for nausea. Last pregnancy I literally didn't sleep at all some nights bc my restless legs were so so bad. It was miserable. I'm so glad to have that under control and I hope it stays that way. I have a toddler that ends up in my bed in the middle of the night and the needs to pee several times but overall I'm sleeping pretty ok. 
I was amazed at how much better I slept with newborn twins than I did during pregnancy! 
Have you guys decided when to pack a hospital bag? I'm thinking I will around 33/34 weeks. 
I keep ordering cute baby clothes but the weather in May can be pretty iffy
Dh is putting together the dresser and bookshelf and then the nursery will be ready for finishing touches. I'll show you a picture when it's done. I'm excited! 
Has everyone settled on a name?


----------



## amanda1235

I'm sleeping ok, besides getting up to pee a bunch. There have been a few nights where I've been up for an hour or two, but not too often. We just finished our basement, painting the baby's room is next, and we already have most of the furniture. 
We have settled on a name :) She will be Brielle. My husband is French so we needed a name that sounded pretty in both languages, where spelling was easy. I also love the nicknames Brie and Belle, so after MONTHS of debating, and feeling like we would never come to an agreement, it's nice that we finally have.


----------



## maryp0ppins

I have been sleeping pretty well the past few nights too.
We have decided on a name for a boy but not for a girl yet.
DH and I are off to Malta for 5 days next week and I am using the bag for the trip before I pack it for hospital but I have a pile of stuff somewhere. If worst comes to worst DH knows the essential things for me (big knickers,nighties,and pads) and he can grab those!
I plan to pack my bag when I finish work at 35 weeks.


----------



## JenzyKY

Eek! Haven't even thought about bags yet. I took way too much last time.


----------



## arturia

My nursery won't be done until after the baby shower when I shop for anything remaining that I need.

Hospital bag... I dunno. Seems likely that'll get packed in stages after the shower and when I go on maternity leave.


----------



## SonnyH

Oh, I'm jealous of all the sleeping! But glad most people are doing alright with it! :) 

Nursery is being done this week for me, eek! My inlaws are arriving tomorrow to do the painting and furniture building, which is very kind! 

We have mountains of baby clothes, I've lost track of what we have! At the moment, it's all in a big box on the spare bed! I'm looking forwards to the nursery being done so I can sort it all out! I'm not having a baby shower or anything, so we've been bought stuff by friends and family as we've gone along instead. 

Not thought about the hospital bag yet.. will probs do mine once I'm on mat leave, which starts on 01 April! :) 

S'all getting quite real now.. !


----------



## lanet

I didn't have my bag packed when I went into labor early with my daughter, so I want to be prepared early this time. I imagine I have no more than 8 weeks left now. That would be the longest I've gone. 
I'm not having a shower but my sister is throwing me a sprinkle, just dinner with friends to celebrate and bring diapers or other necessities. I think it's sweet and it also falls on my birthday weekend in April


----------



## SonnyH

Oh I love that - a sprinkle! What a lovely term! :) that sounds very nice! I was debating something similar myself in April but it's both Easter & my mums 60th in April and so there are already two big family get togethers happening, so I'm happy to just see everyone at those! 

Ugh, I think baby has wriggled into a squashing my stomach position. I've been feeling so sick the last day or so, particularly after eating! Two mouthfuls and I feel full and queasy! Trying to encourage her to flip back over to the other side, I was quite comfortable with her laying on my right side!


----------



## lanet

I just finished my 3 hour glucose test. I was sneakily testing with my own meter and I think I passed! I'm waiting for actual results of course. I almost passed out afterwards, I got really sweaty and couldn't think clearly. My sugar was 44! That's so low. I'll be so happy if I passed 
Sorry you're feeling sick sonny, my baby has either moved super low or flipped and the movements are more uncomfortable now


----------



## lanet

I passed!!


----------



## beccabonny

Yay Lanet, congrats!!

AFM, I'm waiting on my amazon deliveries to get more work done on the nursery...

Hospital bag, I've been thinking about it - but I'm either going to have to order doubles of the things I like to wear or stop wearing them in order to have them in the bag. I'm torn! I guess it would be a good idea to stock up on pads etc, though the SIL says the hospital will supply some and refill them daily while you're there. I haven't packed anything for the baby yet as far as a coming home outfit - I'm waiting to wash everything until my wardrobe thing arrives. I really want to air out the dresser drawers in the sun before I put anything in there, and since it's been in the negatives and blizzardy here, I guess that will have to wait :rofl:

Definitely feeling rounder and rounder these days.


----------



## arturia

lanet - Congratz!

Becca - I think with my bag I'm just going to pack whatever outfit is clean at the time. I mean, early labor lasts for hours, so surely I have time to pack a handful of items and toiletries, even if I'm in pain. Heck, I might even have time for a load of laundry, and the movement/bending would theoretically be good for getting her into position. But anything that's not in regular use can go into the bag in advance.

AFM - My last appointment two weeks ago, she appeared to be head down. My appointment yesterday, she is apparently transverse. Ugh. She slid to the side! Now I've got to peruse Spinning Babies to get her back head down. And hope she gets her head stuck this time so she doesn't flip over again. (Admittedly, I still sometimes feel wriggly hands at the bottom of my belly and pain in my cervix, so I actually think the midwife caught a transverse moment and she's just not -always- head down. I still feel her reposition fairly frequently.)

Oh! And yesterday I assembled the crib and tomorrow I'm picking up a dresser/nightstand combo. My hips really felt it this morning as a result.


----------



## JenzyKY

I didn't have a slow early labor last time so I'm going to have to be mostly ready early. I'm afraid I won't make it to the hospital if second babies are faster. I think my baby has his head on my hip and his back to mine. It makes for tons of movement lol. Hopefully he goes completely head down soon but I like no rib kicks!


----------



## lanet

I'm also going to make a dash to the hospital in fear of baby coming too soon. And if my water breaks like in the past that's a rush to the hospital too. I plan on having a list with my bag of all the last minute things I need to throw in. And I plan to start shaving my legs daily as I get closer lol


----------



## JenzyKY

Yes, showers and nice legs from 37 weeks on. :haha: My labor started with my water breaking and contractions were hard immediately.


----------



## SonnyH

Haha, I was thinking to myself in the shower this morning at what point I need to actually start shaving my legs on my usual regular basis again and go back to getting my bikini waxing in preparation for labour :) handily, being pregnant has fallen over winter when I care a whole lot less but I do miss keeping up with looking after myself! I doubt I'll care one jot at the time but you know! 

Nursery is now done (ish).. hurray! Just decor and a few storage bits to go! :) Baby is laid in such an uncomfortable position at the mo, I'm actually waddling and desperately need a wee constantly if I'm standing up. Marvellous! Does anyone else not really get kicked anymore? I get masses of wriggling (she's like a worm) and squirming but rarely actual kicks anymore! Is that normal?


----------



## maryp0ppins

I get rolls and squirming too now.
I saw the midwife on Sat just gone and baby is head down. She showed me how to find the head vs the bum.
Heartbeat was 133 and fundus was measuring a bit on the smaller side but I have a scan booked next Friday to check placenta position (fingers crossed its moved!) And she said they will check size and fluid level then too, she didn't seem concerned so I l'm not either.


----------



## beccabonny

Yes, the worm thing! :haha: Much squirming is happening. 

I have a hard enough time shaving at 32 weeks. What kind of pro tips do you have for shaving later on? I'd like to get waxed a couple weeks before, but they don't have any of the waxing places I like nearby and I don't trust any other ones. 

Also putting the finishing touches on the nursery here! It's coming out pretty well. My wrists are killing me, though...I have a brace on the right and am now thinking of getting one for the left. So weird!


----------



## amanda1235

So I had my growth scan this afternoon, and baby is 5lbs10oz, and measuring 3 weeks ahead. I have to do the 3 hour glucose test tomorrow and go back in another 2 weeks to see my dr and get another growth scan. Also, the dr didn't say anything, but I noticed on the report I had increased fluid. It was 25.2cm. However on the biophysical profile, it says normal, and baby scored 8/8. The only thing dr said was that she's big, which is often caused by gd, so to go do another glucose test. I'm kinda panicking. If the dr didn't specifically mention any concerns about my fluid (even though it's mentioned on the report that it's increased and to check again next scan), and if I only have to go in again in 2 weeks, do you think I'm overreacting by going into panic mode?


----------



## JenzyKY

Amanda- Weights can be really off at this point. Did you pass the first glucose test?


----------



## amanda1235

Yes I did, but they want me to redo it as baby girl's in the 95th %.


----------



## lanet

With dd I had increased fluids too, "borderline" too much. My water did break early and I think that was the cause. I delivered at 36 weeks 6 days and she was 7lbs 9oz which is big for that gestation. 
How many weeks are you?
High fluid is also a sign of diabetes I believe although I didn't have it with that pregnancy. I wouldn't worry too much and definitely wouldn't panic,


----------



## lanet

Was the 25.2 your afi?


----------



## amanda1235

Lanet, yes, 25.2 was afi. I know high fluid is also a diabetes sign, so I'm fully expecting to fail the test today. When you google high fluid, you find out all sorts of scary things, which I probably SHOULDN't have done. Ugh, DH calmed me down a bit yesterday saying that I shouldn't worry about fluid if the dr didn't think it was important enough to mention. 
Lanet, at 36w6d was everything good with dd? I'm not worried about her coming early, as long as she'll be good when she's out.


----------



## arturia

Mostly if they come after 34 weeks there's such a low chance of disability that they'll be fine.


----------



## JenzyKY

Honestly, most babies 30 weeks on do great in my work experience. They just have to feed and grow bigger. At 36 weeks there's always a chance of a short NICU stay. Hope the glucose test goes well and your next scan is great!


----------



## SonnyH

Not much to add but my colleague had her baby at 36 weeks recently and baby didn't even have to go to NICU. She weighed 5lbs 5 and was absoloutely fine. She was in hospital for about 5 days though on a normal ward with mum for monitoring.

I was only 5lbs 2 when I was born at 38 weeks and I never went to special care or anything. I was just a scrawny looking thing, my early baby photos are a delight :) 

Good luck with the test and hope all is OK!


----------



## lanet

Dd was totally fine and came home with me. I also googled and scared myself about high fluid, but there were no problems. I think if your Dr saw a problem he would mention it and it seems it might just be sugar related and possibly nothing to worry about at all 
My sister thinks I have high fluid now. She's a labor and delivery nurse and says she can always spot it bc they belly is perfectly round like a beach ball. I don't know if that's accurate of course and I doubt I'll have another scan unless I start measuring bigger.


----------



## lanet

I'm very curious about your glucose test!


----------



## beccabonny

Me too! Do you know what your score on the first one was? 

Just had a 33wk check up! I finally got the results of my GD test, which is that I scored a 74/140, which I guess is good in that I don't have GD. I've always had borderline low blood sugar, guess I still do.

I asked for another ultrasound, so he said we'd do a growth scan in two weeks, because it *could* be a big baby. I'm pretty sure he was just finding a justification for the scan, but I overthink everything! They haven't mentioned anything about my weight gain, even when I bring up that I'm concerned about it. 

Anyway, regardless of how silly it seems, now I'm stressing a bit that the baby is measuring slightly ahead and that I'll have a giant 10lb baby :haha:


----------



## amanda1235

Thanks guys! You've definitely calmed me down a bit! I wish I wasn't such a worry wart lol. I guess I will try not to worry unless I'm told to.


----------



## lanet

Becca im going to tell my ob that I want another ultrasound too! I hate not having a peek since 20 weeks! With the twins I had an ultrasound 3x a week after 27 weeks! I don't want that extreme but just a check on growth would be nice. I'm convinced I'm going to have a giant as well.


----------



## amanda1235

I never asked for the specific score of my first test, they just told me it was normal. I'm hoping I can find out the results of the glucose test today!


----------



## beccabonny

lanet, 20 weeks, really?? I'm surprised they didn't schedule anything for third tri! I know I started out being considered high risk, but at this point I don't think the miscarriage risk is too high :haha:. I hope they will give you one! They should if you emphasize you're concerned about growth/size...really it seems like they just need an insurance justification. 

Amanda, I can't wait to hear how your test went!

Belly is feeling so hard today! Baby's rolling and seriously feels like she's grabbing my right pelvic bone with her little hand or something. Anyone else have a feeling like that? 

Also I finally found the May babies group on FB. Didn't know if anyone else was on there, but it's pretty cool, lots of bump pics, etc. It's crazy to see some babies have been born at 32/33 weeks and how...baby-like they look :lol:


----------



## lanet

I know I'm considered advanced maternal age which is high risk and also history of PPROM so I'm surprised they haven't even scheduled a growth scan. I see my ob Friday so I'll see what she says


----------



## lanet

Amanda any news yet?


----------



## lanet

I saw my ob today and got my tdap vaccine. She estimates baby to be just under 4lbs. She said I won't get another ultrasound unless something comes up like he starts feeling big to her etc. she said right now he's right on track so I guess I'll sit back and let him be a mystery to me. I can't wait to see him! Hoping to make it 6-7 more weeks!


----------



## amanda1235

No news yet, so I'm hoping no news is good news! Tried calling but it's so hard to get through to reception. 

Lanet, I hear you on making it at least to 36-37 weeks. I'll be happy with that :) I'm so ready to meet her!


----------



## JenzyKY

I keep forgetting about the tdap! There's been an outbreak here too so I need to. 

No more ultrasounds here either unless something goes wrong. I hope to go around 38 weeks like last time. At least not late because I have my SIL wedding May 27.


----------



## beccabonny

I'm sure they would have called if anything was wrong! I had to specifically ask about mine because they never called. 

Bummer they wouldn't give you another scan! Not long to go now, though :)

Oh yeah, tDap! Me too, keep forgetting!


----------



## SonnyH

Oof, is anyone else getting lots of pressure in what I assume is the cervix area? When baby moves around in that area, it's really quite painful, it makes me jump out of my seat! And then I get a left over pressure like something is pushing down and out! I'm feeling really quite uncomfortable at the moment - walking is quite difficult! I'm guessing it's just the head pushing down? From others previous experience, will this uncomfortableness just stay around now if she's quite firmly head down?


----------



## lanet

I get something similar. I looked it up with last pregnancy and found a lot on "lightening crotch" which is how mine feels when it happens. The other day I couldn't walk or stand and then baby moved and I was fine. I'm not sure if this is what you're feeling or not. I feel like I get it when he's not head down. He is head down now though


----------



## SonnyH

Ah. I've heard that terms before but never known what it meant. A quick google and you are totally right! Thank you! Seeing my midwife this morning so I'll see where she thinks baby is these days! :)


----------



## beccabonny

I'm on the same page as you, ladies! It's intermittent, luckily. Anyone else just dragging today? Ugh....


----------



## SonnyH

Saw the midwife, babies head is, unsurprisingly, well down! Can't wait for 6 more weeks of this sensation..! 

I'm in such a grump with my work today. They encouraged me to go for a promotion for when I get back after maternity and I had the interview last week. Now they've decided they need a second round of interviews and so I have to go back into work during my maternity leave :'( I'm so gutted! I'd have rather just had a decision one way or another! I don't want to think about work while on mat leave .. sigh!!


----------



## beccabonny

Glad to hear baby is head down! But yeah, I get you on that sensation...

So annoying you have to go in during mat leave!


----------



## lanet

Lightening crotch started with the twins at 14 weeks and scared me! I've only experienced it a few times this time luckily. 
When are you all taking maternity leave? I have 5 weeks left and I'm counting the days. I do hair so I'm on my feet and also bending over the sink is brutal. And my belly bumps into people's heads and backs.


----------



## maryp0ppins

2.5 weeks of work left for me!
I have a scan on Friday to check on my placenta,hoping it has moved.
Baby was head down when I saw the midwife last time at 31 weeks but for the past few days has been lying very far on my left side. Bump is all lopsided and its quite painful! Last night I had a small lump (leg/foot?) Sticking out so far over, practically 90 degrees from my body!


----------



## lanet

My babe is head down as well but does prefer my right side. I'm feeling lots of body parts sticking out. My older daughter says its gross lol


----------



## beccabonny

Lanet, I can't imagine being on my feet all day! I have about 28 work days left, but I plan to work up to the delivery, so it could be more or less! Just wanting as much off time as possible. I work a low-stress medical office job so mainly I just have to worry about getting up and walking around every once in a while!

Mary, hope your scan goes well! I've got the opposite situation where she's crammed over to the right side for some reason. I was pretty sure I felt a foot the other night, too, but I wonder if that's even possible with an anterior placenta.


----------



## arturia

Midwife thinks my baby's head is over my right hip (I guess that'd make her vertical since her butt hangs out on the right side of my uterus with her feet floating up in the left... it's weird) but has ordered a scan to verify. Hopefully we'll see how big she is too, as the midwife said my fundal was a tad short. Thursday morning.

I have around 2.5 weeks of work left too. Then I'm burning 2 weeks worth of vacation and going on proper maternity a week before I'm due. Mainly because I want to enjoy some free time before my first baby comes and I don't really want to go into labor at work.


----------



## SonnyH

I finish on Friday! Which is crazy, feels very surreal! I'm using up annual leave from 03 April - 08 May, then my maternity kicks in. I'm pretty excited to be finishing I must say, I certainly won't miss my commute on bumpy country roads which make me feel like I'm about to give birth every morning! 

Got my first antenatal class this evening, hoping it might be a good place to meet some other expectant mums as I don't know anyone locally. Sadly most of my friends who've recently had children are just about to start back at work! Don't really know what to expect from the classes themselves though..!


----------



## arturia

Ultrasound today says baby is head down and center! Yay! She's a bit small for 34 weeks though as the lady said they can be off by about 10 or 11 oz or something. (4lbs 8oz)


----------



## lanet

Yay for head down! How much should they weigh at 34 weeks? I think that sounds like a good weight!


----------



## beccabonny

Glad to hear she's head down, art! Everyone's been saying scans aren't super accurate at judging size, so sounds about right :)


----------



## SonnyH

Hello maternity leave! :) can't believe it's come round already..! Ahhh! 6 weeks (ish) to go..!


----------



## arturia

Two weeks to leave for me. I'm impatient. My birthday is right around then too.


----------



## lanet

4 weeks for me!


----------



## SonnyH

It'll fly round I'm sure! :) glad to hear everyone's babies are behaving and going head down.. hopefully they'll stay that way! Can't be much room in there now, my stomach feels so stretched and sore inside! I'm slightly concerned baby still has 6 weeks to grow!


----------



## MissDoc

OOh, I'm jealous of those of you taking maternity leave before delivery! I love that. I get such a short amount of time off that I'm going to work up to delivery and try to maximize time with little one, but I'd so love to take off a week or two early to just be home and get things done.

All is well here. Next scan in 8 days (next Tues). Baby boy consistently measures on the larger size by 1-2 weeks... can't wait to see if that still holds true next week. I asked my doc to hazard a guess as to birth weight and she said that is always a hit or miss based on so many factors but she did say "I can tell you you're not going to have a small baby", haha. So that's a little scary. When pressed she said she thought the most likely scenario would be 8.5ish lbs. 

He's head down and KILLING me with his movements. Tiny baby elbows and knees and feet scraping across my abdomen every time he moves... which is all the time. Lol. But I love it. It's a nice way of always knowing he's there, and real, and healthy. 

What I'm not loving is the constant heart burn, terrible sleep, and hip/lower back pain! 

Major nesting mode hit me, too. I don't know if it's because baby is coming or because we'll have guests this weekend (my shower!) and likely after baby is born, but I've been on a massive cleaning streak. And trying so hard to get a ton done at work to make things easier for me to be on leave when little one comes. I just want all of my ducks to get in a row, darnit!

Hope all of you ladies are doing well!


----------



## lanet

I have been in nesting mode too but I can't remember if it happens this early?? I have cleaned things I haven't thought to clean in years!! And organized closets and scrubbed bathrooms!


----------



## beccabonny

I'm working up to delivery as well to maximize my time off! 

8.5lbs, miss doc! Well, that's not *terrible* - like people have been saying to me, they aren't great at predicting size before delivery. Plus, maybe an extra pound or two wouldn't make that much of a difference in the pain we feel etc. I'm hoping, anyway.

Had to start taking zantac for the heart burn, it got so bad I couldn't sleep and was coughing. Ugh. 

Hope everyone's week is starting out well! We have probably our last scan tomorrow and a baby shower on friday. Not feeling great today, some kind of head cold or sinus thing, ugh. Still, the sun is shining, flowers are coming up, and it might actually be kind of warm today, so that's got me in a pretty good mood :)


----------



## SonnyH

It's a lovely day where I am too :) can't complain at all for a first day of mat leave! I decided to get started on washing the baby clothes, nice to hang them outside for a change! 

I have so much respect for you ladies working right up, you are super women! Hope it goes quickly and as painlessly as possible for you! We are definitely very lucky with maternity leave in the UK!


----------



## lanet

I'm self employed so I can take off whenever, but I won't be paid and I'll be leaving my clients with a substitute so I'm trying to make it short. I figure if I take off at 36 weeks I'll likely only have a week before baby is born but who knows! I'd like 8 weeks off after. 
It's a little rainy here but still pretty nice out. I have my "sprinkle" Saturday and I got a car seat, swing, and bassinet this weekend so really I'm all set. All in need is a name!


----------



## beccabonny

Sonny, yes, I wish I could hang things outside!! I wasn't even able to air the dresser drawers out here with the weather as it was until today! Now of course I'm working...

And yes! The UK/Canada's maternity leave definitely makes the US look bad. Our whole healthcare system is just a mess as far as priorities go, but we make do with what we have! Honestly I'm worried about being gone longer because of the mess I'll have to come back to and fix, lol. 

Yay, Lanet! Can't wait to hear how the sprinkle goes :) Sounds like you're pretty much ready!


----------



## MissDoc

Aww, looks like a lot of us are having sprinkles/showers in the upcoming week or so. How exciting!


----------



## amanda1235

Hey girls! So we finally have nursery ready, and I think we've purchased all we need! 34+1 today! Had a scan and appointment, baby's still measuring very big, (6lbs6oz) but she's healthy and I'm healthy, so dr says we'll check her again at 38 weeks, but there's no reason for now to think she'll come early or need a c section, so that's good! I was born 2 weeks early and was 8lbs7oz, so she's kinda following in my footsteps for now. 
Heartburn is rough, but thankfully Zantac really helps. 
I can't believe how close we're getting!!


----------



## JenzyKY

Yay for all the fun showers coming up. That was fun with my first. I think I did most of my organizing nesting while I was in the 20s. haha. I bugged the crap out of my husband while I did it. Zantac is my friend too. I don't really get much of a maternity leave but that's because I only work part time/required 16 hours a month. They will make me go back at about 6 weeks but I'll do tiny shifts and the minimum.


----------



## SonnyH

Thankgod for Zantac. 

Heartburn in pregnancy is so unpredictable. It doesn't follow the normal rules for me. I'll eat a ham sandwich and be crippled with heartburn but for example, I ordered a much spicier than expected meal on Friday when out for dinner and no increase in heartburn at all! You'd think Diet Coke would give me bad heartburn but it doesn't. Water on the other hand really does?! I've given up trying to work it out, I just eat what I fancy!


----------



## amanda1235

Sonny, same here! Water is bad, as are granola bars I've noticed. However ate a spicy Thai meal the other day while I was suffering, and it actually helped?! Very bizarre. 
Now that I've found the cure in Zantac, I just eat whatever.


----------



## lanet

I went to hospital last night after 3 hours of contractions 10 minutes apart. Of course when I got there they all but stopped. I'm sure my poor uterus is just worn out after the twins. They checked my cervix and I'm still traumatized! I should've stayed home. It made me panic thinking I have to go do this for real soon


----------



## beccabonny

Glad it was nothing, Lanet...scary, it's really not far off for us now! 

Zantac is amazing. The HB is weird...I can eat the same thing one day and be fine, then eat it the next and be dying for hours. Go figure. 

Had a good scan today, baby is measuring 5lb 5oz at 35 weeks. They did say my BP was borderline high which worries me, but they just said come back next week. I've had low bp this whole pregnancy. We have cuffs here at work somewhere if I get paranoid, lol. Of course I hit Dr. Google and now I am freaked out about HELLP and Pre-E. It just seems like it can all happen so fast!


----------



## arturia

My nursery is all but finished too. I feel ALMOST 'ready for baby's first day home'. All I want is a few cloth wipes and a bin to hold the wet bag for my brand new cloth diapers. (which I need to strip, but that's just work.) Her bed is ready, her dressers are filled with clothes and blankets and etc. (she has tons of onesies and barely any sleepers until she grows a bit, but I will be trying swaddling first before buying her more clothes.) There's a bit of additional decoration I'd like to do but that's fluff.

I feel lucky to be getting virtually no heartburn. Though I suffer at the other end to make up for it. Couple days ago I felt awful and woke up with a crampy feeling, was scared that was it, she was coming. Turns out it was just another nightmareish BM.


----------



## maryp0ppins

I had a scan last Friday and my low lying placenta has moved up! So I don't need to have a c section.
Baby was in the proper position and measuring average on everything. The sono estimated 7 lbs at 40 weeks.

I have been having the stabby cervix pains for 2 days now and lots of watery discharge. My bump has also dropped slightly and I can now breath again! Still waiting for the big drop though!
Next week is my last week of work! Ready to meet baby now :)


----------



## beccabonny

Good news, Mary P! Can't wait to read more updates!


----------



## lanet

The restless legs from hell have started for me:( I can't sleep or nap. I thought I was getting lucky this pregnancy as it happened about 10 weeks earlier with the twins. I don't know what to do!


----------



## Dannypop

Hi my lovelies!

I have been useless and absent and I have missed this little group.

Mary HOORAY on not having to have a section! That is truly fab news.

Lanet restless legs sounds like absolute hell -I am so sorry you have to go through it :( I am like Art suffering with BMs -I swear it's natures way of preparing us for the pushing stage of labour! I think I should be pro by now ugh!

Becca my bub is also measuring at 2.5kgs (that was last week at 34 weeks) and I go in again next week at 36 weeks. 

My OBGYN was so amazing at my last appointment. Normally they just quickly rush through and measure head, belly, femur, check heartbeat and off you go home, but he was so kind and gave me a whole bunch on medically unnecessary sneak peaks of my little one; I told him I loved the "potty shot" (actually I was hankering at getting another look to make sure she is still a girl!) and he showed me the "coffee bean" and then from another angle the "hamburger". He also let me watch her little face for a while and see her opening and closing her mouth. Bliss!

Otherwise I am more excited than ever for labour -my first was a section, 2nd was a highly medicated and assisted vaginal birth and for this one I am hoping to try do things on my own without pain relief. My doc says baby and my body are measuring perfectly for an easy delivery and he thinks it will be a quick labour. I think I won't last the full 40 weeks. But knowing that this is my last pregnancy I am not in a rush -hanging on to the incredible bond of just you and baby -a little team of two.


----------



## lanet

Thats wonderful! Danny! I am hoping my birth goes quicker this time and I'm going to ask my dr what she thinks with it being so recent since I had the twins. I am getting very excited as well! I cannot believe it's almost time! I had my sprinkle this weekend and ordered baby a going home outfit.


----------



## maryp0ppins

Great news Danny that bubs is measuring spot on.
Last week of work for me! I have been having lower back period type cramps on and off all day today.

Saw my MW this past Sat and baby is def head down and she confirmed probably pressing on the cervix. Measured 34 weeks and heartbeat was 133. Iron has increased a little so told that the pregnancy vitamins will be enough now and I don't need to take the extra iron supplements.

DH and I went on the hospital tour yesterday. The Midwife led unit has 9 rooms, all en suite with birth pools and double beds. Also if we choose that then you labour and deliver and stay in the same room until discharge. DH will be able to stay 24/7 with us too.
Hoping when I go into labour they have space for us!


----------



## SonnyH

That sounds really lovely Mary! I need to go look round my options, I've left it a bit late! Although I'm pretty set on which hospital I think. I live in an area where two hospitals are under one umbrella trust and care is split over the two hospitals. I could give birth in the birth centre 5 minutes from my house but if anything goes wrong or I want anything stronger than gas & air, I'd be carted into an ambulance down to the other hospital! So as it's my first baby and I feel a bit anxious about labour, I'm choosing the other hospital where all the care is available under one roof! 

Im def feeling nervous about labour these days.. but at the same time, I'm very ready to not be pregnant anymore! So I'm half excited, half scared! Need to get my hospital bag packed..!


----------



## maryp0ppins

SonnyH said:


> That sounds really lovely Mary! I need to go look round my options, I've left it a bit late! Although I'm pretty set on which hospital I think. I live in an area where two hospitals are under one umbrella trust and care is split over the two hospitals. I could give birth in the birth centre 5 minutes from my house but if anything goes wrong or I want anything stronger than gas & air, I'd be carted into an ambulance down to the other hospital! So as it's my first baby and I feel a bit anxious about labour, I'm choosing the other hospital where all the care is available under one roof!
> 
> Im def feeling nervous about labour these days.. but at the same time, I'm very ready to not be pregnant anymore! So I'm half excited, half scared! Need to get my hospital bag packed..!

Yes we have 2 stand alone birth units in the trust too and its ambulance transfer if anything goes wrong. This is just like the stand alone one but in the hospital so if you need to be transferred the delivery suite is just down the hall.
I really wanted to have a home birth but DH was all panicky about that idea and pointed out he would be a shit birth partner in that scenario. This has been set up to feel like a home environment but its in a hospital so we both get what we want.


----------



## beccabonny

Danny, that's wonderful you're on track for an easy birth. Hope it will be the same for me! 

Mary, congrats on your last week of work! Sounds like things are good with position. Your hospital sounds lovely! We had our hospital tour Sunday as well. We have to move from one floor to the other after delivery, but the facilities are lovely! They even keep food on hand for late night births, or you can bring your own and store it there in the "nourishment room." I'm thinking of requesting a room with a pool (only two rooms out of 21 don't have them). I'm hoping things are easy and we can leave early!

Sonny, I need to pack my hospital bag as well!


----------



## arturia

Midwife says baby is all healthy, head down and center. She's so wiggly lately. :haha: Eager to come out, maybe? Maybe she's enjoying all the birthday cake her mom's getting. :haha:


----------



## lanet

I'm just waiting for one of you to go into labor!
My baby has moved, my belly has dropped and significantly changed shape! I think he may be transverse which isn't a big deal as it's still easy for him to go head down.


----------



## amanda1235

Hehe also waiting! Does everyone have their bag ready to go? I think we'll do that this weekend as I'll be 36 weeks on Sunday. Had some pretty decent cramping a couple time last night and once today. I'm guessing BH! Are any of you installing the car seat yet? I don't wanna be struggling with that as we're leaving for the hospital, so I'm thinking we should get it in. Things seem to be going quickly now, which is just fine with me!!!


----------



## lanet

I plan on packing my bag at 34 weeks. I think I'll wait on the car seat but only because I have to live my twins to my 3rd row and I'm not sure I can climb back there 9 months pregnant! Looks like hubby will be arranging car seats when I'm in the hospital.


----------



## SonnyH

I wrote my hospital bag list last night, now I just need to actually pack it! I have everything I need I think bar wanting to buy some looser fitting joggers or similar for after the birth to keep comfy in. The OH has Good Friday & Easter Monday bank holiday coming up so we'll get the car seat in (after giving the car a good clean!) and I also want to get the co-sleeper attached to the bed. 

I'm 36 weeks today and quite ready for baby to arrive. Everything hurts. Sleeping is impossible. Breathing is difficult. And I'll be delighted for my hormones to go back to normal. But mostly, I'm very excited to finally meet this little one! :)


----------



## beccabonny

Halfway through 36 weeks and I think I'd be content to be pregnant for a couple more years, lol. Planning on packing the bag this weekend - going to go as light as possible. We have the seat base installed, but I want to clean and switch it to the other side of the car. I'm working on printing out my birth plan (mostly just to list the things I don't want, i.e. episiotomy), but I have a checklist if anything should happen before I can consolidate it. I've been having a bit more cramping lately, more BH, and some back pain/pressure, but I can't really complain. The whole retaining fluids thing is just weird, though. I've also noticed she's more active lately, like art said. 

Haha, labor watch! I wonder who will go first!


----------



## maryp0ppins

I have packed my bag.
Planning on writing a birth plan/wish list this weekend with DH.
We don't have a car but the carseat is all ready to come with us to the hospital to bring baby home in.
Today is my last day of work. Cant believe its flown by so quickly!!!


----------



## arturia

I'm with you mary on the last day of work, woo! :) I'll be packing my bag this coming week.


----------



## JenzyKY

Haven't even thought about bags yet :haha:. Car seat can't go in yet as it's easier to have someone be able to ride in the middle of the van until it's needed. My Chico seat is so easy to install that I'm not worried about that. Once my parents leave at Easter, I plan on washing all the baby gear I have and setting things up.


----------



## beccabonny

I was seriously surprised at how easy the carseat base was to put in. I thought it would be a huge trial!


----------



## lanet

I would feel nervous leaving my husband to install the seat, but I feel he's an expert after the twins lol. I just ordered some nursing pads and maxi pads for after. I'm still waiting for baby's going home outfit to be delivered and then I'll wash it and pack his bag.


----------



## SonnyH

I have been having some serious braxton hicks today! My whole stomach has been going red :-/ and they are quite painful.. I thought they were meant to be painless?! Makes me nervous for actual contractions! 

Saw my midwife this morning, baby is 4/5 engaged down into the pelvis (I know some places record palpable but I asked and she said she meant engagement) so that's good! She was very hopeful that with her head so far down, baby shouldn't now move fingers crossed! 

Yey for your last days at work ladies! I've just finished my second week of mat leave, it's fab! :) it's so nice to spend your days at your own pace and not rushing out the door or stressing at work! I hope you enjoy yourselves as much as is possible in late pregnancy!


----------



## arturia

I've been nervous about installing the car seat as what if someone gets into an accident before we've even taken baby home and have to replace the whole thing? It just sounds expensive.

Our 3 in 1 doesn't have a base, but I need to check and see if the stroller one does. (and I'd assume it's in the box or not.)


----------



## JenzyKY

Haha it is so easy that I don't know how people mess it up. Well, at least mine is. I really dislike the cheap car seats that show up at work so their bases probably suck as much as their non ratcheting tightening of the straps. 

I need to get pads too. I hope my bleeding isn't too bad like that time. I HATE pads a lot.

I find Braxton hicks painful. There shouldn't be a pattern for them so if you can time them in a pattern definitely go in.

Arturia, the stroller one should have a base. No need yet for it in the car. Insurance should replace the car seat but it's still a hassle.


----------



## lanet

Sonny how often are you having the Braxton hicks? Do they go away when you lay down?
With the twins what I thought was Braxton hicks was actually dilating me, so keep an eye on them!


----------



## SonnyH

Ooh. I will keep an eye on them.. they seem to have calmed down a bit so far today I think. They started after the midwife gave baby a serious wriggle to check engagement! It really hurt when she did it! 

I hate pads too Jenzy. I haven't worn them since I was about 14 and my mum let me buy some tampons :) ha, I remember begging her to buy me them as I found pads so awkward and uncomfortable at school! These maternity ones look huge as well! :-/


----------



## beccabonny

Not looking forward to the pads, either...


----------



## JenzyKY

Honestly, after the first few days I didn't need a big pad at all. I still have the huge ones from last time. :haha: I need to buy smaller ones and then have a stash of pantyliners.


----------



## lanet

Do you girls get so so sore after a day of cleaning or errands? I can hardly walk! My entire pelvis just hurts.


----------



## amanda1235

Lanet, me too! Sometimes even the way I'm sitting causes my pelvis to hurt when I stand. Lol my waddle definitely becomes more prominent as the day goes on and I'm up more. Also, swollen feet have started.....gives me an excuse to ask hubby for a massage lol


----------



## lanet

I'm having a ton of contractions again. Roughly every 10 minutes for 2 hours so far. I hate going back in for no reason so I'm not sure what to do


----------



## SonnyH

I'm pretty sore if I do anything these days! I spent a couple hours shopping yesterday, nothing strenuous at all, but I literally could have cried when I got back to the car! My back & pelvis were crippled! Having a restful day today! 

Hope you are ok Lanet, don't worry about getting checked if you need. Especially if the contractions are regular!


----------



## amanda1235

Glad to hear the soreness is all normal now! 

Lanet, did you end up going last night? I wouldn't worry at all about getting checked either.


----------



## lanet

I didn't go, they slowed way down after a few hours and a bath. I have to work today but I'm going to try to take it easy after that.


----------



## beccabonny

I'm sore after walking a bit yesterday and a couple trips to the store - I was taken off guard by it! 

Lanet, glad things died down a bit for you and you didn't have to go in.


----------



## Dannypop

Mary and Sonny your birthing centres sound absolutely wonderful. I wish we had facilities that accommodated a water birth. At my hospital you can't even hire a birthing pool. The c-section rate is so high and they definitely seem to push for medicated, controlled births. With DS2 the ward was full and I was the ONLY one to have had a vaginal delivery.

I really feel the need to use water as pain relief and I wish I was going in to an environment that was more supportive and gentle but I shall just knuckle down and make this birth MINE!

I have started gradually throwing things together in my hospital bag every few days. My MIL made me beautiful winter pjs that button down the front. But otherwise I have completely forgotten what I packed last time. I literally have no memory.

My baby shower is in 2 weeks time (I will be 38 weeks!) so I am waiting to see if a nice going-home outfit for baby emerges. I did a gender reveal in the invitation so now all my special friends know it's a girl. But other than that I have no details of the shower as 4 of my friends are organising it for me. Exciting!

I worry that baby is going to come early -I still want to highlight my hair, get my nails done etc cause postpartum recovery is never fun (think pads, blood, leaking boobs, flabby belly, sleep-deprived baggy eyes) so I need all the feel-good help I can get. But at the same time I hope she does make an early appearance. I keep getting menstrual cramps every morning or night so I think everything is getting ready!!


----------



## lanet

Danny I also have no memory of what I packed in my bag just 2 years ago! I did throw in my robe the other day. I have some maternity yoga pants that fold down that I plan on wearing home so I'll have to wait to pack those. It took my belly several days to go down with my previous pregnancies and my biggest mistake with my first was not being prepared for that. I thought I could wear regular clothes home and I was wrong. I also packed a nursing tank so far. I have also got babies stuff ready to pack. Outfits and blankets etc. and even a bag for my twins with big brother/sister books and new tablets. 
I almost called it quits early at work because of the amount of contractions I'm having. I'm going to try to get through this week and talk to my dr Friday. I only have this week and next but I'm just not sure I can do it.


----------



## lanet

I'm also getting a wax Thursday, I got a pedicure last week. I've tried to find the energy to highlight my hair but I think I'm just going to leave it dark.


----------



## SonnyH

I've finally got my bag packed bar the last minute items I think. I've had to go into two bags though.. one for mine & babies clothes, blanket, muslins, toiletries etc and then a rucksack where I shoved nappies, pads, wipes and where will be snacks, drinks, camera, chargers etc.. the nappies and pads are in such bulky packets, there is no way they are fitting in my main bag! :-/ hopefully that's OK! I've never been good at packing light.. and it's hard when you don't know how long you'll actually be in for! 

I've had a haircut this week to hopefully stay looking nice for a while! I'd really like to dye it but I usually do it myself with shop bought stuff and I'm dubious. I have done it once this pregnancy and I felt really guilty about it :-/ duno whether to just power through the roots now until she's out.. I only lighten my hair up to a nicer blonde so my roots aren't dreadful, the colour is just really dull :(


----------



## lanet

My hospital provides pads and diapers so I don't have to worry about those, but I am doing 2 bags, 1 for me and 1 for baby. 
My hair is dark and no grey yet so I haven't colored it during this pregnancy, although I color hair daily at work! Spring is really making me want to brighten it up with highlights. I might pop some in before I leave work tonight


----------



## maryp0ppins

My pram arrived. in all my excitement I have stabbed myself in the leg with a pair of scissors! Through my leggings and into my inner thigh,lots of blood but doesnt look too deep. I cleaned it and put a huge plaster on,hope its ok!
Have put the pram togther and folded it up to store in baby's room.
We officially have everything now,just need a baby.


----------



## SonnyH

Ouch! :( hope your leg is OK! Pregnancy clumsiness is a real thing I swear.. 

Yey for the pram! :) what have you gone for? We've had ours a while but my in-laws insisted we didn't keep it in the house, so it's been at my parents. We brought it home this weekend, I keep walking around with it! It's one of the main baby things that really makes it all seem very real .. ! Which I should probably get my head around sooner rather than later but it still seems crazy there is a little human in there!


----------



## beccabonny

ouch! sounds like a nasty stab, hope it heals quickly!

Everyone's getting so prepared! I am thinking of putting baby's stuff in a diaper bag because I'm running out of room in the bag I'm bringing. I'm really trying to minimize how much I bring. Debating on the DSLR camera. So far I've got toiletries, robe, socks, onesies, baby pjs in case it's cooler than I expect, hair ties. I need to do a load of laundry for the pants and tops. Must remember lip balm! What kind of snacks are you all bringing? I'm not sure what I'll want.


----------



## JenzyKY

Beccabonny, yes to the camera!! I didn't pack snacks last time. I had every meal brought to me by family lol. The hospital food was so bad.

It is easy to pack in the US because they provide most. I just have clothes/toiletries/shoes/shower shoes/chargers/cameras for me. Baby has a few outfits and pacis.


----------



## lanet

My hospital food is so good that I've considered going for lunch there lol!!
Mary that sounds painful! I hope your leg is ok!


----------



## SonnyH

I'm packing snacks, debatable whether we can call NHS food actually food..! Or at least at my local hospital. 

I'm planning on basics, midwife suggested non fizzy lucozade (isotonic drink) for labour and while breast feeding. I'm also thinking some fruit like bananas/apples, pack of biscuits and maybe a few crisps. Oh and some fruit sweets to just chew on if I need some sugar or a different flavour in my mouth during labour. If I need to stay in, I'll just eat the hospital meals, I'm not that fussy! My hospital does have a Costa that does nice sandwiches & cakes, so that's handy for lunch times! They don't half mark the price up compared to Costa's on the high street though!


----------



## lanet

What is the standard length of stay for a vaginal birth for you guys? I think recently they've changed it here to 24 hours instead of 48 so that will be nice


----------



## maryp0ppins

We went for the icandy raspberry as we live in London and its an 'urban pram' https://www.icandyworld.com/uk/en/collections/raspberry.html

Lanet I think it depends on the hospital and where you give birth. I am hoping to use the midwife led unit and they said if you have the baby in the morning there is no reason why you can't go home in tbe evening.
If you have the baby in the more medical unit with doctors I think you stay at least 24 hours.


----------



## JenzyKY

In the US, you have to stay at least 24 hours for the baby to get the hearing screen/metabolic screen. Well, at least on my hospital. Not sure how a birthing center would do it as that's not allowed in my state.

The cafeteria food at my hospital is pretty good but the food on the tray is awful.


----------



## amanda1235

Where I am (qc, Canada) vaginal birth is 24-36 hours depending on dr and mom/baby. C-section is 3 days. 
I have no idea what the hospital food is like, nor do I know what snacks to bring. There's a subway, and various coffee shops in the hospital though, so we should be good to find some good food if the hospital tray food sucks.


----------



## MissDoc

Hey there ladies, so nice to read everyone's updates and hear how babies are doing! Isn't it wild that we're in the home stretch! Our babies are now to a much "safer" stage... and some of them could truly come any minute! 

I can totally relate to the pregnancy clumsiness someone mentioned! I feel like I run into things constantly and have little bruises pop up here and there all over as proof of my clumsiness. Lol. 

And nice to see what everyone's packing, too. I've started on my hospital bag. At the last minute I'll add comfy clothes to wear about the hospital after delivery and on the way home (probably stretchy flowy skirts and loose tops), some comfy pjs, and a robe for after delivery, and my hair curler and makeup, as well as phone and iPad. Everything else is in there. I have so far: My own labor gown and robe, non-slip socks and flip flops, a bralette and undies to wear in the tub in case I'd like to get in for awhile for pain relief, hair clips, general toiletries, hair dryer, granny panties and pads for post delivery, cooling Tucks and dermaplast to help with post delivery pain, ear buds to listen to music, and a towel from home. 

In baby's diaper bag I have a couple onesies/sleeper gowns with little hats and mitts, a blankie, and I may bring a nursing pillow. 

Need to get the carseat installed too!

I'm crazy busy at work pretty much up to 39 weeks, so really hope the baby doesn't come before that, even though I'm already feeling like there's no way he can stay in there that long. He's a big boy already, and every time he moves I get shooting pains vaginally. Not fun. 

Oh, Lanet, my hospital's standard is 48 hrs for a vaginal birth, BUT if all is well and you request it you can leave after 24 as long as they've done all important tests and the pediatrician has rounded on the baby.


----------



## SonnyH

You def seem to get longer stays over in North America! Quite a few people I know have been out the same day in my local hospital if they gave birth in the morning! My sister in law was crazy quick - first baby, went into hospital at 7am having laboured to 9cm at home, gave birth at 9am and was discharged at 2pm! :-o 

My hospital won't discharge anyone after 7pm, so if you give birth later in the day you'll probs end up in overnight. 

Think I'd quite like at least 24 hours just for some support with it being my first! But i guess we'll see how it all goes.. !


----------



## beccabonny

I'd love to be able to leave after 24 hours if possible, I think that's the minimum here in NY for vaginal birth. I just printed out five copies of my "birth preferences" for the hospital. I figured that's better than calling it a plan :haha:


----------



## Dannypop

Ha ha I am the opposite! I am looking forward to my hospital stay like a hotel holiday sojourn! I think we can get discharged after 48 hours with vaginal birth but if I can I want to stay for 3 nights! With my c-section I was so silly and left early after barely a day and a half but it was Christmas!! I was so lonely and bleak. This time I'm anchoring in!

I also have those fold down yoga pants from last time Lanet -they are sooo good. Even though I bounce back quite quickly after a few weeks there is certainly no hiding that monstrous flabby belly that is so swollen you look at least 6 months preg for at least 5 days. Loose flowy tops are a must.

We get a whole maternity bag gifted to us through my medical aid which has all the pads nappies creams etc but I am definitely being smart this time and using normal ultra thin ultra absorbent normal pads and not those mattress maternity pads that I thought you HAD to wear. Normal pads work just as well and are MUCH more comfy.

My pelvic pain is hitting an all time high today. We are having an unseasonal heat wave too and I actually cried crossing the park to fetch DS1 today. Hormones heat and feeling sorry for myself only getting a parking spot miles away from the school gate.

Having hair highlighted tomorrow. I also want a proper wax full Monty for my Queen Victoria. Then I am ready! Bring on the baby!!


----------



## lanet

I'm getting my wax in an hour! I'm so nervous for sone reason! I've only ever done it myself but now I can't reach 
I'm also restless and nauseated and just so ready for this all to be over.


----------



## SonnyH

I feel you Lanet! Anytime now baby is just fine with me! 

I haven't scheduled a wax although I've been debating it but I have given in and decided to dye my hair! It was looking rubbish and all the advice suggests it's perfectly safe to do so! The smell isn't helping my nausea though.. it's gross! 

Nesting is at all time high :) I'm hoovering every 5 minutes .. my OH thinks I've gone bonkers! Our car really needs a clean out inside and it's honestly stressing me out knowing it's not clean :) normally I wouldn't care at all..! My OH has the car in the week for work though so it'll have to wait until the weekend!


----------



## lanet

My wax is done and I'm so glad, it wasnt bad at all 
My twins destroy my house daily but I have done the deep cleaning. I also got my oil changed and they clean the car too so now it's all clean! I don't know how long it will last though. I have an appt tomorrow and then I start weekly appts.


----------



## lanet

Baby is head down and really low so unlikely to flip. I'm measuring 35 weeks so pretty close


----------



## JenzyKY

I keep expecting to log in to some new babies .


----------



## lanet

I spent the day in the hospital but no baby. I was having a really bad stomach ache today and suddenly it moved down low and wrapped around my back. It was SEVERE. I was lightheaded and had chills and couldn't even walk. They said I was also having contractions 2-10 minutes apart but not dilating. They think maybe a virus? They gave me fluids and iv meds. I'm still sore but not nearly as bad. It was not fun! At least with contractions there's a break in between 
I keep expecting some exciting news here too you guys are almost there!


----------



## arturia

I think I had food poisoning yesterday and was having contractions. I had sudden nausea at some awful hour. Hurt a loooot. But I hopped in the bath for instant relief though it took 3 hours before I felt up to hopping out. So tired today. In bed early.

Would have called the midwife had it not settled, but it did.


----------



## SonnyH

Sorry to hear you've not been well Lanet & Arturia :( that does not sound nice! Hope you are both on the mend ASAP! 

I thought I might be getting some early contractions yesterday evening, some much more painful than usual tightenings that made me get up and walk around. They were quite frequent and short though, every few minutes for 20 seconds, so that made me think maybe it was something else. They had eased off back to Braxton Hicks by bedtime.. 

Has anyone else got a really sore stomach all the time? I'm thinking it's maybe my digestive system being so squashed! It honestly feels like it's bruised in there :( it's crazy how much your stomach & intestines get moved and squashed up when you are pregnant - It's surprising they still function OK!


----------



## amanda1235

Hey girls! Sorry you guys are feeling so yucky lanet and Arturia. Hope you're feeling a bit better!
My stomach doesn't hurt, but I'm getting BH like crazy, and probably 1-2 contractions a day that are quite painful. Baby definitely feels like she's moved down though, as my waddle has become much more prominent. I had an appointment on Friday, and everything is good. Going for another scan next Monday, and if they feel she's getting too big they'll induce me to try and avoid a c-section. Getting VERY excited that she will be here likely within the next 3 weeks! Pretty much she can come anytime now and the dr will be happy. My hospital bag is pretty much packed, just don't know what to bring as snacks. 
Friday night I had a scare, as I tripped and fell, and busted my knees up pretty bad. I called L&D and they had me go in to be monitored. Did an u/s, hooked me up to the monitor, and gave me another win-rho shot since I'm A-, but after 2 hours sent me home saying everything looked fine. I'm such a klutz, I'm actually surprised this is the first fall I've had all pregnancy!


----------



## lanet

Oh no falling is scary amanda! Glad you checked out ok! 
Sonny I can't really help bc I'm sore all over from yesterday, but I don't think I was sore before that. 
I'm wondering which of us will be the first to deliver? 2 weeks from now will be the farthest I've ever made it! 
My contractions are very painful now but I'm sure it's because my stomach is already sore. Just makes it all more confusing.


----------



## SonnyH

Ooh Amanda, that sounds painful! Glad all is OK! 

The waiting is so weird at this stage! I'm so excited, impatient and also really quite nervous! It's really quite odd just waiting for a lot of pain to start.. I just want to get it over & done with it! Although I'm just waiting on the results of a Step B test, so if you could just hang on in there until I have those results please baby! :)


----------



## lanet

I was just telling the nurse that I've never gotten those results back before baby came and have always had to be treated like I had it. They are doing it a little early this Friday so hopefully I'll have them this time


----------



## MissDoc

Aww, it sounds like everyone's getting to the uncomfortable stage of being pregnant! I keep expecting to see a baby announcement on here, too! 

Last wednesday I started losing pieces of my mucus plus, and then yesterday I lost more and this time it had strings/tinges of blood in it. Exciting! I know that can happen weeks before delivery, but it still makes me feel like things are happening! Today I'm having some mild menstrual-y like sensations. Not real cramps and nothing I would call a contraction... just this feeling like you get when you know your period is coming. Weird. I hope this baby stays in 2 more weeks! I'd love to be at 38.5 rather than 36.5 when he comes.


----------



## beccabonny

Miss Doc, I've been having similar pain! Also a bit of spotting (brown blood) on Saturday. Friday my BP was high and I got stuck going to L&D to be monitored for 4 hours, but they said I was fine and let me out. Just some pain here and there, sore hips, and lots of BH. Ready for things to happen!


----------



## lanet

Oh that's exciting!!


----------



## Dannypop

Jeepers ladies it's all happening!

Lanet you poor thing, you really have had it rough in the past and now all of this too! And you other honeys I am so sorry it's been so rough. 

It does sound like we are all going through the exact same kind of motions -I am 37 weeks and feel overdue already! I have been convinced this baby is coming early and it doesn't help that everyone agrees. Even my mom who would NEVER normally say anything has been thinking next week. I'm thinking 7/8 May which will be a week early. 

With both DSs I had zero cramping in the weeks leading up to birth. Only 24 hours before labour began I had strong menstrual cramps every 10 minutes for the whole day/night until the real deal begun. So now I've been convinced it's about to kickstart only to have it die down and the day to go on as normal. 

I've my baby shower on Sunday and am so excited! It's at a surprise venue organized by 4 of my friends. I feel so spoilt already! Then at least I can finish packing my hospital bag once I know about baby's going home outfit ...


----------



## lanet

I've just woken up with contractions every 3-5 minutes. I'm sure I'll write back in the morning and say they stopped but I'm concerned because I've never had them wake me up. It's been almost an hour. I'm going to call soon. Gosh I hate all this false labor stuff and also I was hoping to have at the least 1 more week. My twins were born at this exact gestation to the day and my boy had to go to nicu for 10 days. Will update soon hopefully saying all is well and they stopped! 
I was having my regular Braxton hicks all evening before bed but that's a common thing for me


----------



## SonnyH

Hope you are ok Lanet! Let us know how you get on.. I'm sure whatever happens, your little one will be OK! 

Coincidentally, I've also been up overnight with contractions that actually woke me up. I also had an upset stomach overnight, so I was wondering if it might be the start of something.. but it seems to have calmed down again this morning. Just mild cramping now. Wonder if I the upset stomach is unrelated and just causing everything to spasm & hurt! Or maybe just more false labour stuff.. my midwife said it can go on for weeks!


----------



## lanet

How funny we are both up! I hope your upset stomach feels better. 
It's 5am now, this started at midnight. Still holding every 4 minutes. I took Tylenol and a bath. I even started some laundry. I've been trying to sleep and can drift off just to wake up to one and see it's 4 minutes later 
The nurse on call said they won't stop labor for me now so to just wait until they are very painful. I have a dr appt in about 4 1/2 hours anyway so unless something changes I'll just wait and have her check me.


----------



## amanda1235

Good luck you too!!! Lanet, hope they stop for you, but 35 weeks is generally safe from what I hear and I'm sure your little one will be ok if this is in fact true labour! 
Sonny, keep us updated! 

I keep hoping to go into labour, but so far just lots of BH and the occasional painful contraction. Got a scan and appointment Monday (38+1) to check size and see if I need to be induced.


----------



## lanet

Oh my gosh they stopped at 6:30 am!! So I got no sleep last night, and for no reason!! What is my body doing??


----------



## JenzyKY

I'm glad they stopped for you. Even a couple more days would help prevent nicu time. Silly body for not letting you sleep at all :-(. 

I had a few painful contractions last night and tossed and turned most of the night. I think I still have a bit though. I have absolutely no desire to be induced.


----------



## lanet

I'm dilated to 1. Which isn't much but does make me feels like at least those contractions did something and I'm not crazy ha! 1 week and 4 days until baby would be term! I think I'm going to make it!


----------



## arturia

I thought I might have been having contractions last night. Dunno. Just woke up with regular belly aches. It also sort of resembled hunger, I was tempted to get up and eat, but then I fell back asleep.

I'm already term, so this baby girl could come at any time. Also good we made it past my husband's 'hard to get out of work' weeks, so any time in the next 2 weeks and he can ditch if he needs to. :haha: No idea how dilated I am, midwife may check at my next visit but she's going to give me the 'risks' rundown and let me decide.

We still need a middle name, omg. My original name had a... problem. So we've got to switch it, but I don't have any ideas and dh isn't offering any. :(

I'm so sensitive I cry over everything right now. Intellectually I find it really obnoxious, especially when I have to try to rationally explain to myself WHY THIS ISN'T SAD or worth crying over.


----------



## SonnyH

I'm with you on the emotional-ness! I cry at everything! I was watching a vetinary programme this evening and I cried because the vet made a dog able to run again! I find it quite amusing though! 

Is there a similar name you could use for a middle name? We've only just decided on one. We very originally googled what middle name goes with our first name and found one we liked that way!


----------



## lanet

We have a middle name and no first name!


----------



## JenzyKY

No middle name here and I'm a big cry baby at times. 

I haven't been checked but they offer. Maybe this coming one I will but I haven't decided.


----------



## amanda1235

We have a first name but also no middle name yet. I'm not too too worried about it though!


----------



## lanet

Still no labor for you ladies getting super close?


----------



## lanet

Is arturia due first? Then who? I'm last as I'm due May 30.


----------



## SonnyH

Nothing to report here.. 11 days til due date.. no sign of loosing any mucus plug etc .. usual Braxton Hicks, sometimes they are really quite painful and strong but never for long. Otherwise, just baby head butting my cervix and being uncomfortable! Mind you, if this little one is anything like me, she'll be as late as possible! As someone who's not really enjoyed pregnancy, I'm pretty convinced it'll drag on as long as is possible.. :)


----------



## JenzyKY

I get a lot of braxton hicks and I am so puffy. My first came at 38.4 so we shall see I guess. I feel crappy today. My husband took some full term maternity pictures today. Can't wait to see them.


----------



## arturia

Oh hey, I guess I might be first, yeah. I'm due on the 7th. The midwife said since I'm a FTM I'll probably go a bit late. I'm sort of -hoping- for next Monday or Tuesday since dh will spend a couple days at home with me then. (and I can finish cleaning the house) Then again, I am as ever worried how he'll take to fatherhood, so maybe I'd prefer the weekend, ha.

I haven't really had any signs besides those I've mentioned. She sure is wiggling a lot lately though. Hard to imagine that she won't be wiggling inside me soon, but outside. :wacko: I'm looking forward to getting my body back (I like being able to move faster than a slow waddle while my husband teases me, thanks) but less looking forward to losing out on all my personal time, heh.


----------



## beccabonny

I'm so with you, art! I'm due the 9th, but who knows what will happen. Everyone is all over me, asking how I'm feeling, etc. I'm also looking forward to having my body back to myself, though also feel kind of content to be as I am for now. According to the OB, 1.5cm dilated and fully effaced as of last Wed. Lots of fluid retention and borderline BP, so I have to lie down all day twice a week or be put on hospital bed rest (nooo...!). 

Any more contractions for you ladies? I think I had one last night but I was half awake and it was very mild. The pain held for about 30 seconds, though, which is yet another new and different sensation. Hopefully more dilation! Oh yeah, MP came out last week after my exam, but I know they can grow back etc. There was blood, but I think perhaps more as a result of the exam than anything else.


----------



## lanet

Becca that sounds promising! I continue to contract regularly but nothing like the other night. No sign of mucus plug either. I can't wait to have my body back, eat normally, carry toddlers, and start running again. This is hard!


----------



## Dannypop

Wow, congrats on all the progress ladies! Effacement and dilation already! Glad things settled down Lanet. It is so frustrating how you can have all these active things happen and then stop and then continue and stop. For weeks!

I have been so patient all pregnancy. Truly I've held on to the special feelings despite all the difficult ones. But now. I. Am. Ready! I am so impatient I could cry. Which I do anyway -yes those emotions all over the place ha ha. 

I keep getting so excited whenever I feel the tiniest twinge. When baby headbuts my cervix I think surely my water will break any minute. When I have a cramp from rolling over I think, here it starts yipeeee! Nothing. 

I am 38 weeks today. See my gynae tomorrow morning and I know he will scan me and say how healthy everything is looking and send me off till next week. Which is perfect and normal I'm not due for 2 more weeks but I feel overdue already! I am just so impatenitn to meet my little girl!

We have a middle name and are not even CLOSE to getting a first name. I can name 20 boys but no girls.


----------



## lanet

Oh I have several girl names but we cannot agree on a name for our boy!! And I feel you, although I'm early I'm even more impatient knowing all of my others were born early. I just don't know what to expect. Once I reach 37 weeks I'm going to be really impatient!


----------



## SonnyH

They weren't wrong when they said the end of pregnancy would drag huh! I get such bad cramps from rolling over too Dannypop! 

This little one is bothering me with movement. She has days where she moves very noticeably a lot of the day. Then suddenly has a day where she's really quiet :-/ She does still move, just a lot less. I have to give her a good poke or drink some Coke to get her to shift! It seems to just be her thing, it happens every 2/3 days but it's very disconcerting! I don't know if it's normal or something I should maybe get checked..? :-/


----------



## lanet

Sonny my sister is a labor and delivery nurse and says as long as you count 10 movements in a 2 hour period then it's ok even if it's less than usual. Of course if you are concerned then you can get checked!


----------



## SonnyH

That's good to know! Thanks Lanet! I'd say if I have a drink and sit and concentrate on movement, I do usually get 10 jabs of some kind! She's been very quiet all day today but is now having a party in there..! Its like she tires herself out being super active and then sleeps for a day! Mind you, it's exactly what I do after a busy couple days so maybe she's just being lazy like me :)


----------



## lanet

Yes that sounds like me too. I have no energy to even move and the will suddenly start cleaning everything. I just organized my cabinets! I'm having a big increase in discharge suddenly.


----------



## arturia

Busy day in here. I did 8h worth of housecleaning today. Deep cleaned the kitchen, washed the main floor windows, swept under all the furniture. Only thing dh helped with is moving the stove... it was gross underneath. And now I'm enjoying my reward which is just a can of pop and sitting down lol. (I did take a two hour break where we went out and had nice burgers and milkshakes at a restaurant! Yummy! Probably the last date before she arrives, but our anniversary is in July.)

Didn't expect to still be this capable at 39 weeks. Huh.


----------



## maryp0ppins

I am still around too, 38 weeks tomorrow.
I seem to get cramps for a few hours and then they go away, this has been going on for 10 days or so.
Baby still feels high and I can still walk (just!) So I don't think s/he has engaged.
Seeing my midwife on Sat morning for my 38 week appt.
She told me our trust induces at 12 days over which gives us a date of 29 May,bank holiday weekend here. At least I know that baby WILL arrive this month.


----------



## beccabonny

lanet, me too on the discharge!

I'm still puttering around the house a bit and working but I don't know that I'd call it capable! Baby is still sitting high up there.


----------



## SonnyH

Me three on the discharge.. it's annoying! But I'm hoping a good sign as I've not really had anything else!


----------



## lanet

I want a sign so bad. I'm so ready!!


----------



## amanda1235

Omg I'm also with you ladies on the discharge! I change my undies like 2-3 times a day just to be comfortable. Also getting MAJORLY hot, it's insane, pretty much I always feel gross lol.
Had my scan and appointment yesterday. 38+1 and baby girl is weighing an estimated 9lb1oz already!! Dr checked my cervix, and it's still pretty closed and high so she won't induce me yet. Since we're both healthy and baby's doing well, she said she'd rather wait until the 15th (EDD is the 14th) to discuss induction or c section at that point. I asked why they wouldn't induce me early, to avoid a c section, and she said that studies show that if you're induced when the cervix is not optimal, then it almost always leads to an emergency c section. I totally trust her, but I'm terrified that my options might be birthing a 10lb+ baby or a c section. I'm hoping and praying that she decides to make her appearance sooner! I'm SO ready. Anyone know anyone who gave birth to huge babies and how that went? I'm thinking it's time for me to start walking more and hopefully getting this show started lol.


----------



## JenzyKY

Amanda, the scan could be up to 1 lb+ off so there's still a good chance that she's not too big. For the most part, baby fat squishes so you can do it still!! Walking, sex, EPO could help get your cervix at least favorable for induction.


----------



## lanet

Amanda I'm scared of a big baby too, I'm going to ask my dr what her estimate is Friday. My brother was 10lbs and my mom said it hurt just like her 7 lb babies. I guess it just depends on if your pelvis is big enough. Mine have always been big for gestation so I imagine if I go a few more weeks he will be huge.


----------



## maryp0ppins

amanda1235 said:


> Omg I'm also with you ladies on the discharge! I change my undies like 2-3 times a day just to be comfortable. Also getting MAJORLY hot, it's insane, pretty much I always feel gross lol.
> Had my scan and appointment yesterday. 38+1 and baby girl is weighing an estimated 9lb1oz already!! Dr checked my cervix, and it's still pretty closed and high so she won't induce me yet. Since we're both healthy and baby's doing well, she said she'd rather wait until the 15th (EDD is the 14th) to discuss induction or c section at that point. I asked why they wouldn't induce me early, to avoid a c section, and she said that studies show that if you're induced when the cervix is not optimal, then it almost always leads to an emergency c section. I totally trust her, but I'm terrified that my options might be birthing a 10lb+ baby or a c section. I'm hoping and praying that she decides to make her appearance sooner! I'm SO ready. Anyone know anyone who gave birth to huge babies and how that went? I'm thinking it's time for me to start walking more and hopefully getting this show started lol.

My sister had un ultrasound at 40+6 which estimated her baby to be 10lbs 15oz! She went back the next day for a c-section and he was 9lbs 7oz but extremely long with big shoulders and they needed to use foreceps to get him out, it would have likely ended up a c-section regardless. She lives in Montreal (I know you are in QC) and had her baby at the JGH and said her care was amazing and she would do it again.


----------



## JenzyKY

I feel so nauseated most days. It is hard to get much done.


----------



## MissDoc

Oh man, pregnancy is getting exhausting, isn't it ladies?

I'm making progress though. He's low and engaged, 80% effaced, and 2-3 cm dilated as of yesterday (a week ago it was just 1, so yay for changes). I've lost most of my mucus plug, and have been spotting constantly and feeling menstrual-y. Doctor thinks he's not going to make it to my due date of 5/18, and I'm okay with that! She said she thinks another week or so, but not to be surprised if it happens this week. Exciting stuff! 

I feel like I've slacked off on my crazy long to do list, especially to wrap up work, so I need to get on that ASAP so I don't feel so frazzled if he does make his appearance very quickly.


----------



## lanet

Miss doc that's exciting! Sounds like it could be any second!


----------



## arturia

My midwife cancelled yesterday due to another client's water breaking, had to go immediately to the hospital. :| So I guess I might find out tomorrow how I am, after the discussion anyways.

In the meantime, after Monday's chorefest, it feels like she's all down in my hips. Even sitting around is a little uncomfortable. I hope she waits a bit longer, I still need to get the upstairs windows done, wash some baseboards, and finish my weekly chores. Today is 'tons of lasagna for storage' day.


----------



## SonnyH

Oo. My freezer is full of lasagne as well :-D and chilli..! Hoping it'll help us not just eat junk food for the first week or so!


----------



## JenzyKY

Oooh, Lasagna. That's a good idea. I'll be getting it from Costco, though. :haha:


----------



## maryp0ppins

Ive made tons of stuff too, hope I actually want to eat it afterwards!


----------



## Dannypop

SonnyH said:


> They weren't wrong when they said the end of pregnancy would drag huh! I get such bad cramps from rolling over too Dannypop!
> 
> This little one is bothering me with movement. She has days where she moves very noticeably a lot of the day. Then suddenly has a day where she's really quiet :-/ She does still move, just a lot less. I have to give her a good poke or drink some Coke to get her to shift! It seems to just be her thing, it happens every 2/3 days but it's very disconcerting! I don't know if it's normal or something I should maybe get checked..? :-/

I find the strangest thing gets my little one to move -when I tickle my belly! It works every single time. She obviously reacts to my reaction of liking the sensation.


----------



## arturia

Midwife said I'm 2-3 cm dilated, fairly soft, but still fairly long (not a lot of effacement I suppose?) and cervix still facing posterior. No estimations on size at this point or anything. Internal exam hurt more than I expected and started a couple cramps. Also I am spotting a bit. Midwife said there was a bit of blood on the glove. Hmm.


----------



## SonnyH

Oh, good dilation ladies! Things are moving forwards! I hate not knowing what's going on in there.. I wish they checked in the UK! I should be offered a sweep on Tuesday, so I imagine I'll get some information then hopefully! 

Good luck for progress over the weekend everyone! One of us has to pop soon :-D


----------



## JenzyKY

Arturia, spotting is common with exams. I hear they hurt a lot. I don't remember them hurting but I was in labor with checks. 

Sonny, here they offer but I've declined so far. I don't want to be disappointed lol.


----------



## lanet

Arturia those exams hurt soooo bad! And yes spotting is common. I was still very posterior while in labor so that doesn't necessarily mean anything. It's got to be any second for you I would think!


----------



## Mississippi03

Hi ladies, i keep checking in though havent been on to post in ages. Pregnancy with an 18mo just isnt fun. 

Im 38+3 today.. They tried to do an internal but babes head it soooo low she couldnt even reach my cervix.. And trust me she tried lol.. Feel crampy now but dont expect any movement given they couldnt do a sweep or anything. So no indication of where im at. 

Hope you guys see some progress soon! Best of luck for quick and safe arrivals of your babes


----------



## JenzyKY

Having a 3 year old is tiring enough. I can't imagine an 18 month old! Hopefully not too much longer!


----------



## lanet

2 year old twins and a teenager here. It's not for the faint of heart!


----------



## SonnyH

Aghhh. Is anyone else getting fed up with family either asking 'when is baby coming then?' or 'it's time she came' or 'come on baby, we are waiting'..!! 

It is all from a place of caring and excitement, I know that, I'm not really cross. But I also know that she's not here yet and I have no idea when she is going to come! I'm not even at my due date yet, give her more time! Sighh...


----------



## JenzyKY

I think with it being my second, people mostly are leaving me alone but I'm only 38 weeks. Strangers have been asking me when I'll pop in the last week or 2. That is pretty obnoxious.


----------



## lanet

With it being my 4th I'm saying those things to myself daily lol


----------



## lanet

Today I am still a 1 and 60% effaced which isn't much at all. I'm measuring 38 weeks. The dr estimated by feel that the baby is just under 6 lbs. so I need to be patient and let him get bigger. Going earlier with the others has messed with my head and made me so impatient like I'm getting an extra month of pregnancy. I really need to get past 38 weeks.


----------



## arturia

Sonny yes yes yes. Seriously, my MIL is calling every other day. My mom is bugging me a bit but not too much. My brother keeps texting me. I'm sick of it, I'll let you all know when I'm in labor, jeez. (My MIL even annoyed me to find out the results of my cervix check which I told the midwife her questions were a little creepy... they are)


----------



## Dannypop

Lanet you've just pinpointed how I'm feeling! Because DS2 was a week early I have expected from when the stick was still drying that this one would come early too. I'm 39 weeks on Monday and feel overdue! I keep getting cramps and twinges and am convinced it's the start of something, only to have it fizzle out within 30 mins. 

I've had my wax, my bag is packed and I've finished up at work. I've been so patient this whole pregnancy but now I'm grouchy and restless. It feels like I will never be so lucky as to meet my little girl. Oh and DH and I finally came up with a name! Lexi Rose. So I am seriously READY!!!!


----------



## SonnyH

This is my first and I feel overdue! :) But I think it's because I finished work at 34 weeks! I had 5 weeks worth of annual leave to use up, so I finished at the end of March! My actual maternity leave doesn't start until Monday! So I've just been kicking around the house a bit bored really! I wake up everyday wondering if it'll be today.. then go to bed a bit disappointed! I have this niggling feeling it just won't happen on its own and I'll have to be induced. Although I have absoloutely nothing to base that on, probably just my impatience! 

Hold on in there everyone, babies will be here before we know it! :)

Love the name Dannypop!


----------



## lanet

Beautiful name Danny!
Sonny I feel the same way, analyzing every twinge. And I started maternity leave last week and am now wondering if I should've. I woke up again last night with painful regular contractions unlike my Braxton hicks. It lasted for about 5 hours. Last week when that happened I dilated a little so I'm hoping when she checks me Friday that I've made more progress. I do need the baby to come before my wax grows out and before my house gets messy again! Ha! 
I've shampooed the carpets and cleaned the playroom today.
I can't wait to see who goes first and to hear some baby news!


----------



## JenzyKY

I had my first at 38.4 so like tomorrow but I don't feel like this one is coming soon. I think I'm ok with it so far because it's my last pregnancy.


----------



## Dannypop

Ha ha before your wax grows out! Too funny!! But so true. But wow it seems like the most wonderful way to dilate like that slowly -a couple nights on and off getting you gradually more and more ready.

I keep analyising if baby has dropped and last night I was feeling so grouchy and weird and then had Braxton hicks one on top of the other but nothing. Then I am convinced my dog is acting weird around me. Any hopeful signs to cling to! I bet when I see my doc on Tuesday he'll be like, "See you next week" (my due date). I jut want to be told baby is engaged and my cervix is effaced!

I've been in my bed most of the day feeling like I really need the rest. DH has taken the boys out the gem.

I am slowly going mad with impatience.


----------



## arturia

Due today! I feel like she's coming soon, too, I had some rather intense menstrual like cramps last night. Milder ones this morning but definitely still there. Hopefully this is the latent stage and she comes today or tomorrow. (hoping tomorrow because DH gets off from work if she does, lol)


----------



## lanet

Exciting and sounding good arturia! I can't wait to read an update! Have you noticed a loss of plug? Or has anyone?


----------



## SonnyH

Happy due date Arturia! 

I'm busy checking for lost plug each toilet trip but I don't think I've seen anything yet. Pretty sure it's still just thick discharge :-/ I've had quite painful Braxton Hicks today on and off but zero pattern or frequency :( baby is intent on head butting my cervix though. It makes me jump! When I saw my midwife two weeks ago she wished me luck but told me she's probably see me in a couple weeks... sure enough, looks like I probably will see her Tuesday! :)


----------



## lanet

I haven't noticed a loss of plug either. I did with the twins before I was dilated to 3. Hmm, I wish I would see or feel something exciting. It's hot here and I have nothing to wear and I'm not about to buy anything at this point


----------



## JenzyKY

No plug loss here. That didn't happen until labor last time though so who knows. 

Lanet do you have some stretchy dresses to wear? I'm running out of things too but it has decided to be nasty cold here.


----------



## lanet

I did go buy a loose sundress that isn't maternity so I can wear it after and some bigger stretchy shirts and t shirts today too


----------



## lanet

Full moon is this week, I wonder if that will effect any of us!


----------



## arturia

I had a lot of thick discharge suddenly earlier but not as much as I'd expect from a full plug. No red streakiness or anything so wasn't a show. Plus I am not sure what to expect.

Still feeling PMSey, but it doesn't seem like today's the day.

DH is being a little cranky and it's making me anxious. So tempted to go and ask him to be nicer to me for the next couple days. I don't want my natural birth made more painful and longer because he hates the heat. (He does, it makes him cranky. lol)


----------



## lanet

Just curious if anyone is still having sex? Wondering if it really triggers labor


----------



## SonnyH

Not here.. :-/ I've never felt less like having sex in my life at this point! I've been someone who's found pregnancy hormones has made me less interested sadly.. my OH has been very patient bless him, he's not complained once! 

Some people & medical proffesionals swear by it though, certainly can't hurt if you feel like it!


----------



## maryp0ppins

I lost about a 50p size of thick jelly like discharge last week and nothing since.
Midwife seemed to think it was beginning of my plug the way I described it but she also said it could come away in small amounts and nothing more until labour, its not predictable!

Had my 38 week appt last Sat,baby not engaged at all. Fundus measuring 37 cm and heartbeat was normal. Booked for my next appt at 40+3 and she said they will do a sweep if they can and then again at 41 weeks.
Ready for baby to come now!


----------



## JenzyKY

Arturia, hope DH is less cranky for you. It's hard to imagine it hot in Canada but frost warning in KY today. 

No sex here because my husband has been coughing and coughing. I don't want to start anything if he is sick. Last time we had sex the night before my water broke at 7 am but who knows.


----------



## lanet

We have attempted it a few times this week although I'm like you sonny and it's the farthest from my mind. It was comical and not sexy lol! Nothing here. I know I still have lots of time but today is officially the longest I've ever been pregnant. 
Jenzy have the checked you for dilation yet?


----------



## arturia

I was in labor-ish last night but it stalled, it seems, though that could be because I struggled to get some sleep. (It came on right at bedtime, jeez) Now I might have one every 10 minutes-ish. I'm tempted to go lie down in bed but when I originally got up to move downstairs, they were bad enough to make me shake through them. :(

Oh well. Guess I'll try to get calm and rested and fed since this is likely to pick up again at some point.

Sex is not happening, I couldn't enjoy it at this point.


----------



## Dannypop

SonnyH said:


> Happy due date Arturia!
> 
> I'm busy checking for lost plug each toilet trip but I don't think I've seen anything yet. Pretty sure it's still just thick discharge :-/ I've had quite painful Braxton Hicks today on and off but zero pattern or frequency :( baby is intent on head butting my cervix though. It makes me jump! When I saw my midwife two weeks ago she wished me luck but told me she's probably see me in a couple weeks... sure enough, looks like I probably will see her Tuesday! :)

My story exactly!! Keep thinking I've dropped a bit of plug so rush to the loo; nothing. Having loads of BH but no pattern, baby smashing against my cervix and totally expecting my gynae to say cheerfully "See you next week!" at my appointment tomorrow when all I want is for him to say I should go directly to labour ward as I am 3cm dilated well done!


----------



## JenzyKY

Lanet, no they haven't because I've declined. I had a lot of scary bleeding last pregnancy and I try to avoid anything that possibly causes it. I think I may this week if I make it to my 39.2 week appointment. I had my last at 38.4 so I wasn't really expecting to still be pregnant lol. 

Arturia, hope it starts up for real for you. I think I would rest too.


----------



## SonnyH

I'm wondering if my midwife will offer me a sweep tomorrow.. I'll be 39+5 but it's my 40 week appointment. I won't see her again until 40+5, which will be my 41 week appointment. Not sure what the policy is with the NHS/my local authority :-/ I'm not overly convinced by sweeps but if I agree to one, I will at least be able to know how things are going down there! 

I've def been having contractions today, they've been painful. But maybe one an hour at most so nothing to get excited about! Baby has had a very quiet day again, her movements drive me bonkers! Yesterday, absoloute worm. Today, very lazy. &#128555; C'mon little one.. I just want you safely out!


----------



## lanet

I'm about 70 miles from home and hospital visiting my sister and I felt a little gush of liquid. I'm not sure if it's anything or not but we are heading back just in case.


----------



## lanet

Arturia I hope things pick up for you soon! How are you feeling now?


----------



## maryp0ppins

SonnyH said:


> I'm wondering if my midwife will offer me a sweep tomorrow.. I'll be 39+5 but it's my 40 week appointment. I won't see her again until 40+5, which will be my 41 week appointment. Not sure what the policy is with the NHS/my local authority :-/ I'm not overly convinced by sweeps but if I agree to one, I will at least be able to know how things are going down there!
> 
> I've def been having contractions today, they've been painful. But maybe one an hour at most so nothing to get excited about! Baby has had a very quiet day again, her movements drive me bonkers! Yesterday, absoloute worm. Today, very lazy. &#128555; C'mon little one.. I just want you safely out!

You can always ask! 
Mine said they will offer me a sweep (and wrote it in my notes!) At my next appt which is my 40 week one, I will be 40+3


As for the sex DH and I did it last nignt, it was SO unsexy. I told him before we started to just hurry up and get it over with lol.
Doesnt seem to have done anything.


----------



## JenzyKY

How are you Lanet?


----------



## lanet

No news here. I haven't noticed anything else. 
Arturia?


----------



## amanda1235

Ugh, had my 39 week appointment yesterday and am 40%, a teensy bit dilated, and baby is at -2. Got an appointment next week which I'm sure I'll end up needing. Dr told me to walk and have sex, although sex is the LAST thing I feel like. It's starting to feel like she's just going to stay in there forever. I'm kinda cranky too lol, I'm NOT a very patient person!


----------



## lanet

One of us has got to have a baby soon!


----------



## SonnyH

Doh, midwife won't do a sweep until my next appointment! Which is irritating, mostly as I was curious about how things are/if they are progressing at all! Otherwise, a mundane appointment. Bump is still measuring small, head is well down, her bum is really sticking out :) 

Hope all is well Arturia & Lanet!


----------



## Dannypop

Sooooo exciting Art! Any minute now. 

I saw my doc this morning and he said he will let me go 10 days overdue which is such fantastic news. I know that sounds crazy and I certainly CANNOT imagine how unbearable that will feel, but at least he won't just cesar me like virtually every other gynecologist would in my country the second you hit 40 weeks. 

I now need to get my head around being more patient. I am finding it very difficult indeed :( grumpy


----------



## lanet

Sonny I would be so curious too! I look forward to knowing my progress even if it doesn't necessarily mean anything.


----------



## SonnyH

I've been told I can choose induction at 12 days or 14 days should I need it.. I'll def go for the 12 as I feel anxious about baby being born after 42 weeks, so 12 days gives a bit of time for the induction to kick in! The sweep will be 40+5.. fingers crossed it'll all happen on its own soon! 

It does def feel like baby is never going to come Amanda! I knew this end would be annoying, patience is not my strong point :)


----------



## JenzyKY

Danny, glad you found a less intervention happy OB! Hopefully it'll happen by then anyway  

Sonny, sounds like a great plan. 42 weeks makes me a bit anxious too.


----------



## lanet

My ob will induce between 39/40 weeks depending on how ready the cervix is, if I want it. So may 29 at the latest she said and I'll definitely do it


----------



## JenzyKY

Induction hasn't been talked about at all to me. I would be shocked if my midwife group would induce a healthy pregnancy prior to 40 weeks. I would do it after 40 weeks but I really, really, really don't want pitocin or a csection.


----------



## lanet

It seems standard here in the us for them to offer it at 40 weeks if it's wanted, but they don't push it. And she did say it depends on how the cervix looks. Of course I'm hoping it will just happen naturally. But I would take the induction. I was technically induced with pitocin with my other pregnancies after my water broke but labor didn't start so I'm not worried about that. I'd really prefer if things wpuld get going themselves in the next week or 2!


----------



## JenzyKY

I bet yours happens soon anyway with all the contractions you've had. 

I've had lots of braxton hicks today while cleaning. Maybe something is going on in there.


----------



## JenzyKY

Showed up at the hospital and delivered 20 minutes later. What a whirlwind but we are all ok!


----------



## lanet

Whoa!!!!! I cannot wait to hear the full story!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## SonnyH

Congratulations Jenzy! :) sounds eventful! Hope all is well!


----------



## maryp0ppins

Congrats!!!! Cant wait to hear about it.


----------



## amanda1235

Congrats!!! Yay first baby born, let's get the rest of them out now :)


----------



## lanet

What she said &#11014;&#65039;
I have been walking and walking and I think I'm having less Braxton hicks now. Not my plan


----------



## amanda1235

Lanet I can relate!!! Had LESS contractions yesterday. Like umm, nope! Supposed to be getting worse, not better! Lol


----------



## lanet

How many weeks are you Amanda?


----------



## SonnyH

Same with me today! I've had a very quiet day in terms of 'signs'! Feeling relatively comfortable annoyingly! Even her head didn't feel quite as bowling ball like on my walk today! 

One of my cats is acting very oddly this evening and hasn't eaten or drunk all day :( so now I'm all worried she's ill and I'm going to end up going into labour and not be able to get her to the vet if needed! :( Not good timing kitty cat! Although I'm certainly not expecting a baby tonight..!


----------



## amanda1235

I'm 39+3 today. 

Sonny, sorry to hear about your cat! Hopefully it's just that she senses something is coming?


----------



## SonnyH

Could be I suppose.. she's spent the evening hiding under the cot upstairs which is very unlike her. She flinches back if we go to stroke her :( she looks so sad! 

I was really hoping baby might come on her due date, just to beat the odds :) you have just over 24 hours little one.. !


----------



## lanet

You guys are so close it literally has to be any second now!!


----------



## arturia

Mine was born May 9 at 4:28am after I went into labor on my due date at bedtime. Absolutely forgot to update as I am enamored with her! Long labor but I am absolutely glad I was with a midwife at a birth center. They probably would have intervened otherwise. Full story when I'm not on my phone at bedtime.


----------



## lanet

Congratulations arturia!!


----------



## SonnyH

Congratulations!! :-D


----------



## amanda1235

Congrats Arturia!!


----------



## maryp0ppins

Congrats Arturia!


----------



## arturia

OK here's how it went.

I started having contractions on my due date in the evening, but didn't catch on that I needed to be timing them until after I'd crawled into bed. They weren't really close enough together but were enough to keep me up so I went to take a bath. After a couple hours they did seem to be, so I called the midwife. She chatted for a bit and told me to see how I felt in an hour.

After an hour I called saying I felt a fair amount of pressure in my bum and we went in. I wasn't that dilated when she checked me and my contractions weren't all -that- strong yet so we went home with a shot of gravol to help me sleep some. (as since this happened at BEDTIME I was already exhausted) Hubby was tired and irritated too. He goes to sleep after passing his work responsibilities off for Monday. I try, but end up shaky while drowsing. The heating pad is the only thing keeping me from falling over when I get up. (apparently I'm cold or something.)

I manage to rest a bit during the day, sort of. Really light sleep. Contractions ease off a lot while I'm resting, and I get a couple 1/2 hour breaks. By 2pm I feel up for some food, so I grab a bowl of cereal. Don't really remember too much about the few hours afterwards, but I do end up in the bath again for awhile. Also, my plug started to come out. SO GROSS. A few hours after that, I'm in a ton of pain, not coping too well, want to cry through a contraction, shaking, ask hubby for help because I also need to pee. He comes in, gets me out, dries me off, observes more plug which I never noticed. :haha:

Water isn't helping here so I get out and walk/lie on the couch. Not coping so I call the midwife. She's busy with another difficult birth so her alternate (an awesome lady) agrees to come check me at home. It's 9pm at this point. Start timing again at my dh's insistence. Turns out my time perception is messed, they are close enough. MW arrives, checks, apparently I've HIT TRANSITION and didn't know. lol. (She just said I didn't have much cervix left though, but told hubby my progress) We are going to the birth center. :dohh:

I get there, crawl into the tub again, enjoy relaxing in it (it's AWESOME) but after awhile it's apparent my contractions are slowing down again, so we get out and have me walk around for an hour. I get to hang on to hubby through each one. It's extremely helpful as pain management. Walking gets things going a fair bit, but she's not descending completely because my water still hasn't broken, but I still feel a bit of urge to push. We break it and I get back into the tub. I'm trying to push but my position isn't too effective. So she has me try a different position, which works marvelously.

Pushing feels weird. Also that moment of shock when she pops out and then you're holding her. First thought: That fit inside me? WOW. :happydance:

We named her Robin Willow. DH actually picked the middle name, finally. Also he appears to have bonded with her already. 5 seconds of skin to skin while I was getting stitched was all it took. (first degree tear)

It DID take a long time overall. (10-11 pm May 7th to 4:28 May 9th) Shockingly I managed to keep my energy levels relatively good throughout and as I'd been sleeping well up until that night the broken rest I got was enough to carry me through. Mostly I got calories through liquids and only threw up twice. XD (unfortunately once on the midwife because I missed the bucket. SORRY) If I'd been in the hospital, almost certainly something would have been done to 'hurry it up' and I am sure I would have gotten an epidural at some point. So basically, I'm really glad I was with a midwife at a center because, other than being long, this turned out to be the birth experience I wanted. :)


----------



## lanet

What a wonderful birth story arturia!! You are so brave! Pain scares me so much, I don't cope well, that's why I have the epidural. 
Congrats and what a beautiful name! What was her weight?


----------



## SonnyH

Sounds like a long but successful birth Arturia! Congratulations again! I'm hoping to cope as well as you did..I'm not too great with pain though :-/ as someone with a sickness phobia, what do you think made you throw up? Just the sheer amount of pain? I'm honestly so worried about being sick in labour :( it's really silly I know! I probably won't care at all at the time! 

Her name is fab, really love the name Robin &#128522; Hope you are really enjoying your first few days as a new family!


----------



## arturia

Lanet - 6lbs 6oz. I was never scared of the pain. It still was worse than I expected by the end, but nothing I couldn't handle. Mostly I remember wishing it was over already. :haha:

Sonny: I think it was just I'd tried to eat something too close to transition the first time, then was sipping a powerade the second time. At least the powerade was a huge help, for what did get through my system. I needed the electrolytes. It's not uncommon to vomit during transition though.


----------



## SonnyH

That makes sense, I've certainly been warned it's common to be sick at transition! My doc/midwife have given me anti-sickness to take at the start of labour at home and it's well documented in my notes to jab me with some more as I progress.. hopefully it'll help! Sounds like you did a excellent job! 

No sign of a due date baby .. spent the day with my friends from antenatal class having a complain about it & eating cake :) made me feel much better!


----------



## Dannypop

Congrats ladies!! 

Ha ha Art my waters broke on May 10th at 4.30am!!! Had a shower, hair wash and calmly went to hospital with my mom. DH stayed home with the boys so he could do the school lifting that morning. My contractions only began to kick in around 730am and DH arrived at the hospital 10 mins before she was born. 

I literally started pushing as he walked in at 9.40am. Born at 9.50am!!!

Will update with full birth story later but no drugs, not even gas and air and was the only one in the whole hospital to have a vagina delivery. Feeling so elated and relieved
Xxx


----------



## SonnyH

Congratulations Danny! Sounds like a great birth! Hope you are enjoying your new addition :) 

I'm so jealous of you all...I feel so fed up today! Hurry up baby!


----------



## amanda1235

Danny congrats to you as well! Arturia, so happy you had the birth you wanted :)

Sonny, although I don't have a phobia of being sick, I get nauseous super easily, so not looking forward to that part either. 

Also totally jealous of you ladies too! Lol 2 days away from my DD now. I have an appointment on Monday which I'm sure I'll need, and the dr is supposed to discuss my options for delivering next week. I feel like she's "promised" me, lol so there will likely be tears if she tells me just to wait! I think baby's size is scaring me too, let's get her out before she's a 12-pounder please!! 

Anyone else close and fed up who is especially cranky and emotional? I feel bad for my husband, but I'm just a JOY to be around these days. I'm restless, but don't have the energy/will to actually do anything which irritates me and I get cranky lol. Sigh!


----------



## lanet

Wow bam bam bam all these babies born in a row!! Huge congrats Danny!!!


----------



## lanet

Amanda although I'm not as close as you guys I am now a week farther than any of my other pregnancies. So I'm feeling restless and impatient. Analyzing every single Braxton hicks. We even had a tornado warning yesterday and all I could think was "hmm I've heard people go into labor during storms" 
I can't sleep at night and I'm just so frustrated bc I don't want to be off work too long and it's getting so hard to do things with my toddlers right now and I just want to be back to normal and have my baby here! My husband has always guessed it will be Mother's Day which is Sunday. I guess we will see. I'm headed to the dr now, hoping for at least a little progress and encouragement. 
Sonny anything new today?


----------



## SonnyH

I just lost my muscus plug! Or at least some of it.. honestly the first real sign I've had that something may be happening down there! I know it doesn't mean a huge amount but hopefully my body is thinking about doing something..!


----------



## lanet

Yay that's very exciting sonny!
I'm dilated to a 2, and my cervix is super soft. She said she thinks I would dilate if he would drop but after the first baby they usually don't drop until labor. So still a waiting game but she said my cervix is ready.


----------



## maryp0ppins

Oh how exciting Sonny! Fingers crossed x


----------



## maryp0ppins

Hopefully things progress soon lanet.
They don't check here for dilation but I am having a sweep at my appt next sat so i imagine she can give me some indication of how things are looking in there!


----------



## JenzyKY

Yay for more babies!! Hope everyone else is getting close as well . I can't believe no one else at the hospital had a vaginal delivery Dannypop. Crazy how different healthcare is.

So my story.... On Tuesday, I took my toddler to preschool and came home. Started to clean and would get random, painful contractions. Nothing close together so didn't think too much of it. I went and got him at 2 pm. I ran by my parents because I didn't think I could take care of him. My contractions were like 10-15 minutes apart. I asked my Mom to take me home and I got things together then sat in the bath tub. I lasted like 5 minutes in the bath and I immediately had every 2 minute contractions. My husband luckily got home right then and we did the 30 minutes to the hospital (AWFUL!!!!). I showed up complete with bulging water and delivered within 20 minutes. He had decels with pushing so the midwife stretched me causing a 2nd degree tear. It hasn't been too bad though and I just wanted him out at that point. I knew there was something very wrong. We are at home and hoping my milk comes all the way in!! Night times are hard. I have been pretty shocked by the afterpains this time. Holy crap the pain!! The second time the afterpains are worse than labor for me.


----------



## lanet

Wow that happened so fast! So were your earlier contractions similar to Braxton hicks or could you tell they were different that day? That is crazy that you were the only vaginal delivery! I was so lucky to deliver my twins vaginally. Some drs insist on c section for twins but mine didn't!


----------



## JenzyKY

Lanet, I think at the beginning it was like braxton hicks but then they got way more painful but not consistent. I was sort of in denial. That's awesome you got to deliver your twins vaginally. It has to be easier to recover with 2 babies that way. I was referencing dannypop being the only vaginal delivery. I should've put the name but forgot as I'm so tired haha.


----------



## lanet

Sonny any news or more symptoms after the plug?


----------



## SonnyH

Nothing exciting :'( I've had an absoloutely tonne of discharge today, I'm about my 4th pair of underwear! Still avoiding the dreaded pads ha! But def discharge and not waters, I've been keeping an eye on it. And I've got a bit of stomach cramp this eve but it's hard to know if it's anything labour related or more digestive! I do tend to get stomach ache after dinner these days, my digestive system is very unhappy with me! 

Sigh. I'm feeling super fed up now. Babies movements are completely out of any pattern, so I spend half my day debating I've felt enough movement, which is getting me down.. she is moving and some parts of the day absoloutely loads but she's lost any sense of the pattern she used to have :( but as she is moving, there seems no reason to contact anyone about it..! 

Any news from you guys?


----------



## lanet

That is frustrating. I'm feeling down today. Pregnancy is just very hard for me and this one even more so bc it was unexpected and I wasn't prepared. I'm finding it hard to be patient and I feel like I will truly be pregnant forever and never go into labor. I know it's silly, but I can't help feeling that today. 
My baby doesn't move as much but definitely still has active times. I've read that they do sleep more at this point.


----------



## JenzyKY

:hugs: Lanet. I can't imagine being so pregnant with 3 young kids. I hope you go into labor soon! 

Harrison didn't move as much at the end but Henry never changed his movements. Harrison scared me a lot and I even got one BPP to check on him. 

Postpartum is hard! I was in tears a lot yesterday because a lactation consultant decided to scare me that Harrison hadn't pooped since the hospital. My toddler wants me to pick him up all the time and I am not allowed to.


----------



## arturia

The first week is kind of scary. Trying to keep up with my physical needs AND her physical needs is demanding. I'm sure I'm not eating enough or drinking enough and I haven't managed to fit 8h sleep in a single day (although I've managed to get more today than previously) and my baby runs cold so she has to be kept very warm and I'm not even sure she's peeing enough. Plus the baby blues struck today and I'm upset that I can't sleep next to my husband right now. (she's too fussy at night)


----------



## JenzyKY

:hugs: Arturia. This is hard!! She just needs pees around the number of days of life she is. I definitely haven't come close to 8 hours of sleep. I probably only get a few spaced out throughout the whole night. Is your husband working now? I sleep with mine because he helps out some when I've just had enough.


----------



## MissDoc

Holy cow I'm so excited for those of you who've delivered. Congratulations on what sounds like AWESOME birth experiences so far. 

I'm really jealous. I think I'm a "slow and steady" laborer, because my mucus plug came out 2+ weeks ago, I've had off and on spotting, cramping, and intermittent contractions that always die off after a while. I've been at 3cm for quite some time. I've had false labor the past 3 nights, so I've only slept maybe 3 hours a night, and I'm dead on my feet at work. I feel like I've used up all of my physical and emotional energy on all this false labor-- it makes me want to cry! Especially because we have a game plan of a pain med free labor with a doula (at a hospital though)-- I know I'll need energy for that! Even sleep meds don't help me sleep through the false labor. Seriously hoping this kid comes soon or either lets me get a night of sleep to be rested for him. If he's not here by the 25th my doctor is inducing... which I really really really don't want. 

Fingers crossed the rest of us ladies get this show on the road soon!


----------



## lanet

Sonny I read your update on another thread, how frustrating that they would check you when you went in. I really hope it starts for you soon, or maybe it has? It sounds like you're right on the brink! 
Amanda any news? 
Arturia, the first week is a big adjustment but you will soon get in a routine and get a sense of normalcy back.


----------



## SonnyH

Things appear to moving for me albeit slowly! I've been having painful but not unbearable contractions on a regular 5-6 minute basis since 6am. I've also had some minor bleeding and non stop pink discharge a day. They told me to go in for a quick check given the blood and they agreed to check progression thankfully! Sadly sounds like very early days.. cervix is super soft but tucked behind babies head so she couldn't get a good handle on dilation :( I don't know much about what the cervix is meant to do in labour but I assume move forwards so they can reach it?! 

Ever since the examination, the contractions appear to have got stronger though, so fingers crossed I keep moving forwards! I get the impression this might be a slog though.. can't imagine I'll get much sleep at this current pain level :( 

On the positive, due to the movement issues with baby, they have booked me in for induction on Friday should I need it! I don't want to be induced if I can help it but overall I feel it's best as the doctors agree she isn't behaving with movement!


----------



## lanet

Sonny my cervix stays very posterior like that even while I'm the hospital after my waters broke and dilated to 3. They can barely reach it. My ob said that's some peoples anatomy. I assume it does move forward eventually. 
I don't think there's any way you will go until Friday! So exciting that something is happening. I'm going to guess you have a baby in less than 24 hours!


----------



## SonnyH

Ohh. Well that's good to know! Fingers crossed it is busy dilating back there! Thinking about my history of internals, my cervix has always been positioned far back. I had to go back for a repeat smear last year as the nurse couldn't reach it and when I had my coil removed last year, similar story. Took a lot of effort to get it out, that was a fun 25 minutes while three doctors tried! So maybe it is positioned backwards.. ? 

Plan is to just relax this evening, have a bath and see how we go :) got my favourite ice cream to nibble on and I'm currently working my way through Mad Men!


----------



## Dannypop

Miss doc you poor thing! That was my biggest worry about wasting all my energy during the pre and latent labour phase but your body always has reserves and the adrenaline during labour will see you through no matter how little sleep you've had. Very frustrating but hang in there honey. 

Sonny it sounds very exciting! At 6cm my cervix was still very posterior -she had to really dig inside (fun) to reach the one edge so that's entirely normal. With DS1 they simply couldn't find mine at all hence the c-section. 

Ok ladies so here is my story:
Water broke 430am as I was getting up to go to the loo. I went in to hospital with my mom at 5am. DH stayed home with the boys so he could do the school run that morning. 

Walked in to hospital to the best midwife on the planet. She never asked me my birth plan, simply took one look at me and said something along the lines of "No epidural, natural birth let's do it". 

Contractions only kicked in around 730am. Bounced on birthing ball breathing calmly and effectively through each contraction. My mind knew they were intensely sore but I didn't allow myself to fear the intensity. With DS2 that very first contraction that hit me pushed me right into panic mode and I simply couldn't cope with any of the contractions. This was completely different -I made an active choice to go with the process. 

Didn't actually think of asking for the gas and air as my breathing was so deep it was making me dizzy all on its own. Had to have an IV for antibiotics and my poor midwife couldn't get the line in so she called on the ward nurse who marched in and insisted with a very nasty attitude that she would absolutely NOT put in a j-loop (which would enable me to be mobile). She said, "She needs a proper drip hung so that when she has her epidural it is all set up". I was like, ummm pardon me but who are you to burst in here assuming I won't be able to cope with my labour?

Drip lasted 20 mins. As she disconnected me I was then in transition and making those guttural moaning sounds. I jumped right up on the bed on all fours. She examined me and I was 7cm. My gynae walked in on my next contraction and walked right out again after patting my shoulder saying he would be right back. Then with my next contraction I moaned I need to push. I didn't really believe myself as I was only just told I was 7cm but the sensation was quite strong and my body was insistent. Doc just managed to get his gloves on. I was pushing while he was turning me on to my back. After the first set of pushing DH walked in! The bossy ward nurse apparently came in and scratched around the room looking officious just to have a peak at me. 

After the second round of pushing my doc took out the vacuum machine as her head kept getting caught round the corner, but when I began the 3rd set of pushing he said that she was coming all on her own. I did look up and between my legs at the machine and asked them to just use it as I felt I had nothing left to give. Another 2 sets and she was out! 

So DH arrived at 940 and she was born at 951. I must say I did have a peek between her legs to make sure there was the correct bits there!

Wow what an experience. My first birth was a c-section, 2nd was an early epidural at 2cm, artificially ruptured membranes and a vacuum delivery. This last one was completely intervention-free. Exactly what I had always dreamed of. 

The after pains were ridiculous though! I went a little moggy and couldn't talk properly. I was shaking and breathing very shallow. I even asked if I could have the epidural then! Ha ha


----------



## arturia

Congrats to everyone who's met their baby! 

Well last night we had a diaper switch up to one with the pee indicator so I have a much clearer idea of her pee count. (The midwife gave me a feeding and diaper chart as a guide) She's fine! I was probably missing wets because I couldn't tell. And tomorrow I'm going to start in with cloth.

It's a huge adjustment for sure. I'm kind of starting to get the hang of the sleep schedule. Which really is 'whenever I can'. Kinda annoyed that chores take 3h to do a 10 minute task because she wants milk but it's fine. Just doing what I can. Prioritizing just a couple tasks. Especially sucks because my stitches can ache if it involves standing too long.

Oh and my dh who I was all worried about hating parenthood... He isn't doing much aside from taking care of me so far but he has bonded with her and is being amazing with me, so at least there is that.


----------



## amanda1235

Danny so glad you had the birth you wanted! 
Arturia, good to hear about your DH, and glad you're feeling more more comfortable with baby girl and her wetting. 

I'm now 2 days overdue, had an appointment yesterday. Dr won't induce me yet, wants to give it one more week to go naturally. I'm concerned about baby's size, but the dr doesn't seem to be, which is good. I trust my dr, and I know I should be thanking my lucky stars that everything is good with me and baby, I just feel so discouraged right now. I want this baby out! I want to meet her, and know she's ok. Also maybe because of the fertility treatments and IVF, nothing has happened naturally for me, so I feel like there's no way that I can go into labour naturally, it doesn't even make sense to me lol. So I'm like if we're going to have to induce me anyway, just do it now! Ugh, anyways, she did check me and I'm 1cm and lower/softer than last week, so I guess that's something. Going for a non stress test tomorrow, and she'll reexamine me then.


----------



## Dannypop

Aw Amanda your feelings are so valid after what you've been through. It feels like the day is never going to come when you get to meet this little person who you love fiercly already. Even a week before due date we all get impatient. It sounds so promising with the progress of your cervix. I would even look at my empty crib and couldn't possibly imagine a real live person lying there. It was almost too good to be true. When she's here you will not be able to imagine a day when she's wasn't on this earth with you.


----------



## lanet

Danny I'm glad you got the birth you wanted! 
Amanda I did go into labor naturally with my ivf pregnancy and I hope you do too! And soon! I can't imagine being overdue as most of you were! I already feel overdue. 
Arturia that's great that your dh is being so supportive of you!


----------



## SonnyH

I'm now getting induced to established labour .. at 2am (UK time)..! My waters apparently broke after my sweep yesterday (at 3am) and they'll only give me 24 hours for infection risk.., so 2am it is. I did wonder if they'd gone but I was getting so much discharge yesterday, I was confused as to what was what! 

I'm really nervous about the pain, I'm finding the current contractions tough going and I suspect they aren't even the half of it :-/ hoping I'll be dilated enough to just ask for an epidural if I need!


----------



## lanet

That exciting sonny! Was it a slow leak? How did you find out for sure?


----------



## amanda1235

How exciting Sonny!


----------



## JenzyKY

Yay Sonny!!! You've got this!


----------



## arturia

Sonny: You can do it! Contractions suck but the pain does end. Pushing is a relief!


----------



## beccabonny

Hi ladies! Congrats to those who have had their littles! Rebecca Leia Rose arrived May 4th at 1:13AM. I've been consumed with taking care of her ever since :haha: I hope to catch up on everyone asap!


----------



## amanda1235

40+4, and no sign of anything. Dr put me on the induction list yesterday, I'm 3rd, but they didn't call anyone today (only 1 yesterday) so I'm really starting to feel like I'll be pregnant forever. Waiting by the phone for them to call to go in to be induced is not much fun either. Ugh!!


----------



## lanet

Congrats beccabonny!
Beautiful name! 
Oh amanda I'm sorry, waiting for them to call must be awful!!
I've been keeping very busy trying to be distracted because on days I just wait around I get in a horrible mood. Waiting is hard. 
I have an appt in the morning and I think it will be my last appointment and will schedule induction. Of course I hope I don't make it to induction and that I'll have some progress when she checks me but not holding my breath.


----------



## SonnyH

Annabel Mae arrived on 17th weighing 8lbs exactly. 

Labour was absoloutetly awful for me. She was back to back and had her arm over her face, so she got stuck. And I just wouldn't dilate despite contractions. So I got an epidural so I could have max strength medicine to increase the contractions which then failed. Then I got a spinal, a second epi and ended up going to theatre for her to be turned manually and dragged out with forceps..!!! 

I'm very sore and getting over the shock but she's here and beautiful :)


----------



## lanet

Wow sonny!! I'm sorry you had such a scary experience but I'm so glad she's here safely now! Congratulations! 
I've been contracting every 7 minutes for about 8 hours now. I was asleep but then tornado sirens started going off so now I'm up and still contracting. I'll wait for my appt in the morning unless they get worse but not expecting much to happen.


----------



## JenzyKY

Oh my goodness Sonny that is scary! Hope your recovery isn't too awful. My couple of stitches is hard enough. :-(. 

Lanet, hope this is it!


----------



## lanet

I'll be induced Thursday night at midnight. My cervix is a 3 and 75% effaced


----------



## amanda1235

That's awesome lanet! Very exciting!
No luck for me today again. As of noon they still hadn't called anyone, so she said maybe tomorrow. I can call after 7:00 tonight to get another update.


----------



## lanet

How many days overdue are you now amanda? I'm so sorry you're still waiting! Have you tried walking, sex etc to see if you can get things going? Not that it's helping me any lol


----------



## amanda1235

I'm 5 days over now. Been trying everything, walking, sex, spicy food, even ate a pineapple last night, but nothing. I think I'm just paranoid that the longer she's in there the more chance something can go wrong. Then the nurse tells my already super anxious self "you monitor her movement, and if anything changes you come right to the birthing center, don't wait! Because we've seen people wait and have bad outcomes", so last night, I woke up at 3:00 for an hour to monitor her movement. I need her out so I know she's ok, I'm starting to lose it over here! Lol


----------



## lanet

I understand. There are so many opinions on that but I agree with wanting them out before too much overdue. 
Are you in the us? I'm trying to figure out how that works with them just calling you. I can't imagine how helpless you must feel!


----------



## lanet

Well I just lost my whole mucus plug


----------



## amanda1235

I'm in Canada. I feel completely and utterly helpless. Just waiting by the phone is so difficult, then to call and find out they haven't called in anyone over the past 2 days. Ugh! I wish I'd just lose my plug, or my water would break, or something, but nope! Tons of Braxton hicks, but that's it. Just annoying.


----------



## lanet

I'm so sorry. I can only imagine how you feel. It has to be soon!


----------



## maryp0ppins

I had a sweep this morning.
Midwife said cervix is high but very soft and she managed to get a finger in. She can feel baby's head.
Baby is engaged 3/5 into the pelvis.
Next appt scheduled for next Sat when I will be 41+3, will have another sweep then and book induction if no baby beforehand.


----------



## lanet

How are you holding up amanda? Marypoppins did the sweep do anything?


----------



## lanet

My baby isn't engaged at all, he's very high. The dr said she thinks he can't get into my pelvis bc my uterus leans forward so much (due to muscle separation from the twins) I've been doing stuff all day to get him to drop. She did say my contractions will eventually force him in there. I just feel like I would've already had him if he could get in there. And I think that's the reason for all the false labor stuff too


----------



## amanda1235

I'm holding up, nothing yet though, and no call from hospital. 
Mary poppins hopefully the sweep does something! Also, lanet I hope your dr is right, and you just need some good contractions. My baby is also still high.


----------



## maryp0ppins

Hope they call you soon Amanda!
My baby was really high up until a few days ago Lanet. My bump is still very high but baby has apparently engaged 3/5ths into the pelvis.
Im still at home and still pregnant. I have been having contractions but nothing regular enough,my mom assures me every contraction will be doing something.
40+4 and fed up now, COME ON BABY


----------



## lanet

I feel like everyone on here went over due except one person! That's unusual where I live. My sister is a labor and delivery nurse and says they absolutely do not like to let people go past due date!


----------



## maryp0ppins

lanet said:


> I feel like everyone on here went over due except one person! That's unusual where I live. My sister is a labor and delivery nurse and says they absolutely do not like to let people go past due date!

My hospital induce at 12 days over unless there is a problem/high risk


----------



## lanet

I guess it's different everywhere!
Any guesses on how much your baby weighs? 
I'm going to guess 8 lbs 5 oz for my little guy.


----------



## amanda1235

Lanet, where I live they let you go over by 2 weeks unless there's a medical reason! I'm desperately hoping I don't get that far.


----------



## maryp0ppins

amanda1235 said:


> Lanet, where I live they let you go over by 2 weeks unless there's a medical reason! I'm desperately hoping I don't get that far.

My midwife told me they book the induction here for 12 days over just incase theu have lots of emergencies and have to bump you to the following days. 
You can also refuse to be induced and just wait until baby decides to come, I don't think I could wait that long!!!


----------



## lanet

My ob asked me if i want induced. I think if I said no she would push for it at 41 weeks but I'm not sure


----------



## SonnyH

I always thought I'd be quite happy to be induced.. having had the medication used to induce labour to speed up mine, certainly wouldn't choose that option! I got given the oxytocin drip right before my first epi failed and it was hell on earth until the anaesthetist could come gimme a second one! That said, I imagine everyone is different and I did go straight in at the highest dose! 

Hope your little ones come soon ladies. I'm currently trying not to fall asleep with a very needy 4 day old. The first 3 nights she slept fairly well, a good 2/3 hour block. Today, we've fed constantly and she refuses to sleep anywhere but on my boob!! 

Zzzz.


----------



## lanet

Any updates ladies?


----------



## amanda1235

Baby Brielle born this morning at 2:45 via c section. Was induced by ballon catheter Monsay night, then went in for oxytocin yesterday morning. Ended in a c section due to her size and not descending into pelvis. Over the moon!!


----------



## lanet

Oh so happy for you finally amanda!! Congratulations!!
What was her weight? 
Sonny going straight to the highest dose does sound brutal! I go in tomorrow night! I'm very excited and getting everything ready. I hope it goes smoothly since my cervix is ready!


----------



## amanda1235

A whopping 9lbs13oz!


----------



## lanet

Baby boy is here! 8lbs 13oz 
Induction went smoothly. When I came in I was a 4. After getting to a 5 my water broke on its own and I went to complete VERY quickly and painfully! Everything went well!


----------



## JenzyKY

Congrats Amanda and Lanet!!!


----------



## arturia

Anyone still waiting for their LO's arrival?


----------



## SonnyH

Congratulations everyone! Hope you are all enjoying your new little ones!


----------



## maryp0ppins

My baby was born at 10:03 PM May 25 by EMCS after a looooong induction. 8lbs 6oz

My waters had been leaking since at least the evening of the 23,possibly longer and we both got an infection from it so stayed in hospital but we are home now!!

He turned out to be a boy :)

He was very unwell at birth, APGAR of 4 and taken away before I got to see him.


----------



## lanet

Wow Mary that's so scary. Is he ok now? Did you not know gender or did you think girl? Congratulations!


----------



## maryp0ppins

lanet said:


> Wow Mary that's so scary. Is he ok now? Did you not know gender or did you think girl? Congratulations!

He is fine now thank god.
We are both at home, I am still on antibiotics and injections as I had a PPH.
We didn't know if he was a boy or girl!


----------



## JenzyKY

Glad all is OK now Mary. How scary.

Anyone else realllllllllllly tired? I wish this baby would sleep more at night.


----------



## arturia

Mine doesn't want to sleep in her crib lately. So I feel you.


----------



## lanet

I'm just blissfully happy over here. I adjusted to little sleep along ago :)


----------



## amanda1235

Mine also won't sleep in her bassinet the past 2 nights. Will only sleep on my chest or next to me. Worried that that's not the safest, but at least we are sleeping a bit. Definitely hit a level of sleep deprivation I didn't know existed!
Also, anyone else dealing with crazy cluster feeding?

On another note, I didn't know it was possible to love another being as much as this. I am COMPLETE mama bear, gonna be one protective mommy!


----------



## lanet

We are definitely cluster feeding here! He's doing pretty good sleeping 3-4 hours between feeds at night but eats all the time during the day. It's so different for me to nurse only one baby and I'm really enjoying it. With the twins it was hard, always having to put one baby down to get the other. Now I can just relax with him


----------



## arturia

Amanda - The midwife told me it's safest if you remove blankets and pillows, tuck blankets in any gaps near the wall, and the bed is firm, but if you're cold you can try tucking your blankets around your waist so they don't move around -too- much. Also be careful with your husband in the bed, as he may not be as aware of baby as you. Can't remember, but possibly best if baby is between you and the wall, if your bed is pushed against it. Supposedly breastfeeding mothers are more aware of and thus won't roll onto their baby, however I'm not sure I trust this assertion.

If you can't keep your eyes open while breastfeeding, it's definitely better to try to make an as safe as you can cosleeping environment in case you DO fall asleep than struggle to stay awake. Worse to let baby roll off the couch. Notably breastfeeding can cause drowsiness in both mom and baby, making staying awake harder.

My LO has been able to sleep in her crib last night so I feel a lot better today. I read somewhere some don't like being set down on a cold surface so I tried warming the bed with a heated blanket first. She seems to like it!


----------



## JenzyKY

This one will not sleep the majority of the night unless next to or on me. I have an owlet monitor so I know he's ok but it isn't the best sleep for me. Plus he gets up every 1-occasionally 3 hours. I was used to my toddler sleeping so it has been pretty rough on me. Getting him places while so tired is hard.


----------



## arturia

Jenzy - Our LOs have the same birthday!


----------



## JenzyKY

arturia said:


> Jenzy - Our LOs have the same birthday!

Yes! I can't believe they are almost a month!


----------



## MissDoc

Congratulations to all you lovely ladies who birthed your sweet babies! We made it! Whewwww!

I too had my little one, on May 15th. He was 8 lbs 10 oz, totally unmedicated labor. It was FAST and FURIOUS. My contractions STARTED at 4-5 minutes apart, and within I was 8 cm dilated. From start to finish it was 3 hours and 45 minutes from first contraction to baby boy being here. Essentially, my entire labor was transition, and boy was it excruciating. Literally yelling through contractions, which I didn't expect, I thought I'd be a quiet birther. NOPE. I couldn't even form a thought everything was so fast. I was a little bummed there was no build up so I could work my way up to delivery... it was just hit the ground running from the first contraction. I didn't even get into the hospital gown--- delivered in the stretchy dress I wore to the hospital. Lol. Was at the hospital 1 hr before he arrived. I had major internal and external tearing, requiring me to go to the OR for a repair about an hour after baby's birth. Did skin to skin and immediate breastfeeding first, thankfully. Little one is now a month old and I am adjusting to sleeplessness and major fussiness. But he's about as cute as they come, which certainly helps matters!!!

Hope you mommas are all adjusting well!!!!!!


----------



## amanda1235

Miss doc, wow! That's really fast for a first timer! I hear you on the sleeplessness, my little girl is extremely fussy too. Love her to death though!!


----------



## arturia

MissDoc - Wow! Ouch! I guess I'm kind of glad mine was slow and not too painful. Did they advise you to take it easy while he was crowning? My midwife asked me to try not to push through some of the contractions while she was crowning, I was only moderately successful. :haha: Supposedly that lets you stretch more and avoid damage/possibly avoid that ring of fire thing?

In other news, I keep accidentally spraying milk. :dohh: And my LO rarely fusses without a need I can address (or distract with a nipple, anyways) she just cluster feeds SO MUCH.


----------



## JenzyKY

Congrats MissDoc! Both of my labors have been fast like yours. Ouch on the tears. My second degree one is pretty painful and can't imagine more!


----------



## arturia

How is everyone's LOs doing? Mine is starting to sleep better at night finally.


----------



## amanda1235

Hey! Baby girl is doing alright, better a bit now that we started reflux meds. She is NOT sleeping well though. Won't stay in her bassinet very long at night, (or for any nap for that matter), still wants to sleep on us. I'm really not liking that, as I don't feel comfortable with it. Problem is, when I nurse her at night, I TRY to stay awake, but end up falling asleep, as does she. What are everyone's tips for staying awake during night time feedings? I didn't want to be the mom that slept with baby in bed, and I'm terrified of Sids, so can't believe it's happening.


----------



## arturia

Personally I watch something on my chromebook. If I'm tired enough to fall asleep, I follow the cosleeping guidelines my midwife gave me as best I can. Firm mattress, just one pillow, one thin blanket tucked around waist, baby next to mom but not dad, rolled up towels tucked in cracks or crevices at the side of the bed, and a guardrail or bed against wall so baby can't fall off. A separate sleep surface is better but if that isn't happening, do your best to be safe. Don't go breastfeed on the couch to stay awake, that's less safe than your bed even if you can't follow every recommendation.

Oh, mom is breastfeeding and not on drugs of any sort and doesn't smoke are also on the list.


----------



## JenzyKY

Harrison sleeps better now at night but it is next to me. I have an Owlet so I'm less anxious about it. I do follow most of the rules though and I'm not with my husband sleeping. Amanda, do you have an inclined surface like a rock and play to sleep in since she has reflux?

Harrison just smiled for me this morning :)


----------



## lanet

Mine is sleeping fairly well. He has given me a 5 hour stretch the past few nights, hoping it continues. He does go back down pretty easily after eating. He starts out in the bassinet but after a big feeding I'll switch to the rock n play so he's not spitting up and laying flat. That helps. 
As for staying awake while nursing I always turn on my lamp and sit up instead of laying down. If I'm really sleepy, can't hold my eyes open, I get out my phone and scroll Facebook and that helps. I can't co sleep bc I have a 2 year old that ends up in my bed in the middle of the night! I'd be too nervous about it anyway. I use the snuza breathing monitor too and that gives me peace of mind. 
I'm getting baby smiles as well and it melts my heart!
Craziest thing is that he rolls over! I did tummy time for the first time at 2 weeks and he rolled straight over. I thought it was a fluke but every time we do tummy time he does it again. So crazy!!


----------



## lanet

Amanda I feel like the rock n play makes them feel like they are being held, you can also reach over and rock it while half asleep, and it's great for reflux! If you don't have one it sounds like it could solve your problems!


----------



## amanda1235

I will definitely look into that!!! Thanks:)


----------



## JenzyKY

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## beccabonny

Wow, everyone had their babies and are momming it up over here! I've been too consumed with the baby to get on BnB until I'm now finally back at work :haha: 

MissDoc, ouch, what a fast labor! Hope you're feeling ok at this point.


----------

